# How much for a pound near you?



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 13, 2015)

How much for a pound near u know we cant share much detail but the more the better the forum for me I say 2600 indoor cali near sac


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 13, 2015)

there are so many threads about this. location is pretty irrelevant it seems. between 1-3k is your answer


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

denver is headed down below 2 nowadays.


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 13, 2015)

Actually yes it does vary in some area of the us pound goes for 5 racks 

Devener nice how much can u get for pound of fire indoor


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> denver is headed down below 2 nowadays.





Shredder5kallday said:


> Actually yes it does vary in some area of the us pound goes for 5 racks
> 
> Devener nice how much can u get for pound of fire indoor


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol so how low below two I mean I know down here its selling for 2400 easy


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

Shredder5kallday said:


> Lol so how low below two I mean I know down here its selling for 2400 easy


depends. sometimes they go for above 2. sometimes below. sometimes 2. markets vary.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 13, 2015)

i get 3600 for my indoor where im at


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 13, 2015)

who you know makes the biggest impact and quality. you can pick up decent outdoor for 4-600 a lb. brick weed for 3-4. good outdoor up to a g. indoor ive seen mid 3's on the street from regular ol dealers. with mid 2's common. personally my indoor goes 50-100ozs or about a grand a lb of indoor fire


my location is listed. but those are tx prices ive seen. austin, san marc, san ant, san an, midland, Lubbock.
central-west tx basically


----------



## vro (Aug 13, 2015)

i pay 2k or a bit over for the best deps. in humboldt


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 13, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> i get 3600 for my indoor where im at


Thats good price do mind if asking what state and closest big city


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 13, 2015)

vro said:


> i pay 2k or a bit over for the best deps. in humboldt


Oh nice im close to humboldt do u griw indoor what are those price what strains do you have


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 13, 2015)

Omg 


qwizoking said:


> who you know makes the biggest impact and quality. you can pick up decent outdoor for 4-600 a lb. brick weed for 3-4. good outdoor up to a g. indoor ive seen mid 3's on the street from regular ol dealers. with mid 2's common. personally my indoor goes 50-100ozs or about a grand a lb of indoor fire
> 
> 
> my location is listed. but those are tx prices ive seen. austin, san marc, san ant, san an, midland, Lubbock.
> central-west tx basically


thats nuts u know everyone in cali swears weed goes for like 3500 a pound out there


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 13, 2015)

nah. maybe once upon a time. my elec is $.08-.12 per kwh. in cali i already know its automatic double. if im growing outdoor, you cant see my neighbors, this is tx, i mean i have 10's of thousands of acres of land. working cattle ranch too. no choppers..no law enforcement

what im saying is. its cheaper to produce and less stress.
my indoor cost me about $10 an oz to produce. i can sell $100 ozs all day. selling a lb at that price still profits me over a grand. how many i need to sell is factored. how much profit does one need? 10k a month? then you start dropping prices and kicking competition.

an oz in my area has gone from ~300 an oz to 175-200. and better quality. from an avg dealer in just a few years


odanksta is also from tx, fairly certain he's mentioned dallas as closest city


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 14, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> nah. maybe once upon a time. my elec is $.08-.12 per kwh. in cali i already know its automatic double. if im growing outdoor, you cant see my neighbors, this is tx, i mean i have 10's of thousands of acres of land. working cattle ranch too. no choppers..no law enforcement
> 
> what im saying is. its cheaper to produce and less stress.
> my indoor cost me about $10 an oz to produce. i can sell $100 ozs all day. selling a lb at that price still profits me over a grand. how many i need to sell is factored. how much profit does one need? 10k a month? then you start dropping prices and kicking competition.
> ...


So how much are u selling a pound of indoor


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 19, 2015)

Idk bout a pound, but good indoor bud that everyone around here calls kush or dro goes for 275 an oz in my part of NE texas and thats hard to find, 600 for a lb of Mexican swagg


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 20, 2015)

2k


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 20, 2015)

colonuggs said:


> 2k


What kind where ur nearst big city


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 21, 2015)

Pre98 bubba kush ...ECSD.. chem4... Starfighter...Exodus Cheese...we be in seattle


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 21, 2015)

Lol nice I remeber I moved to seattle cause I thought weed be more expensive there then in cali thought I was going make bank sadly I only hd enough for my ticket back home nd owed money  I wish I knew state where it went for 4 racks a pound lol besides Alaska


----------



## james murphy (Aug 21, 2015)

3200 to 3800..cleveland 10paacks30k


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 21, 2015)

james murphy said:


> 3200 to 3800..cleveland 10paacks30k


Nice how much would u buy pound for if it was top shelf


----------



## james murphy (Aug 21, 2015)

me....i dont really buy as ir is illegal here...but i hear ppl gettin 3200


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 21, 2015)

james murphy said:


> me....i dont really buy as ir is illegal here...but i hear ppl gettin 3200


I will never let the government of people regualte what the hell I do or not do my family faught for this country before it was the country aint nothing wrong with weed I never sell to a minor sorry ur state is stupid that sucks thank u for the info tho


----------



## innerG (Aug 24, 2015)

Shredder5kallday said:


> Lol nice I remeber I moved to seattle cause I thought weed be more expensive there then in cali thought I was going make bank sadly I only hd enough for my ticket back home nd owed money  I wish I knew state where it went for 4 racks a pound lol besides Alaska


You Cali dudes all harvest in the fall, in the PNW we're pulling dank indoor nugs year-round!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2015)

lol. sounds like you neef a different career choice.
and give up selling lbs at that price. come to tx and i sell em to you for 1500 all day.
and still make 10-15k per grow house.

bus ticket back home lmao


----------



## strengthngrowth (Aug 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> lol. sounds like you neef a different career choice.
> and give up selling lbs at that price. come to tx and i sell em to you for 1500 all day.
> and still make 10-15k per grow house.
> 
> bus ticket back home lmao


dude in Arkansas its 3500....I wish we were friends...


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Aug 26, 2015)

Here in PA it can go from 2 and a half to 4 racks. Usually around 3ish but depends on who you know and what the supply is like.


----------



## rekoj0916 (Aug 27, 2015)

Humboldt buddies are getting 2 for their dep stuff. 
Oregon, my buddies are gettin 24 for their dep. 
& an easy 28-32 for the indoor fire. Around this time there is typically a high demand & low supply locally.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 27, 2015)

central cali. 1800 a p of bomb ass indoor. 800 to 1k of outdoor that looks like indoor


----------



## strengthngrowth (Aug 28, 2015)

this teasing ass thread....


----------



## bvrsdad (Aug 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> central cali. 1800 a p of bomb ass indoor. 800 to 1k of outdoor that looks like indoor


that was the market when i visited a relative in west sonoma co last


----------



## Alaric (Aug 28, 2015)

Shredder5kallday said:


> How much for a pound near u know we cant share much detail but the more the better the forum for me I say 2600 indoor cali near sac


Central fl----3600 lb for my


----------



## ryan1918 (Aug 28, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> who you know makes the biggest impact and quality. you can pick up decent outdoor for 4-600 a lb. brick weed for 3-4. good outdoor up to a g. indoor ive seen mid 3's on the street from regular ol dealers. with mid 2's common. personally my indoor goes 50-100ozs or about a grand a lb of indoor fire
> 
> 
> my location is listed. but those are tx prices ive seen. austin, san marc, san ant, san an, midland, Lubbock.
> central-west tx basically


Brick weed is still around? Wtf 

It depends where I get it some people 2500 in Michigan and as high as 4000 depends where and quality I could get $4500 ez for one


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2015)

yepper.
but keep in mind im in a border state. it can actually be pretty good

 
i mean fpr the price, and thats just a lower nug, i can understand why people with smaller incomes burn it. great to grow out atleast. i cant really talk crap


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 29, 2015)

If only someome had a car hmmmm.... I wish I knew somone who could buy ten ps at 3500 hmmm ..


----------



## vro (Aug 29, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> lol. sounds like you neef a different career choice.
> and give up selling lbs at that price. come to tx and i sell em to you for 1500 all day.
> and still make 10-15k per grow house.
> 
> bus ticket back home lmao


Ill go to tx and buy them for 15 ive never even heard of indo that cheap


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

shit I can get pounds of outdoor that looks like indoor all fucking day for 900


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2015)

ya, get in line. 
i do 60lbs a month.
cost .28-.37 to produce a gram after all costs. 
bout $10 o's or ~$160 a lb

small time dealers need their paper, so have to sell for 2-3k a lb. even if i did a grand a lb thats ~$50,000 profit per month. after all yearly costs

to keep from getting busted i sell cheap, im cool with a 6 figure salary on weed. why be greedy just to get busted. spread the paper around


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> ya, get in line.
> i do 60lbs a month.
> cost .28-.37 to produce a gram after all costs.
> bout $10 o's or ~$160 a lb
> ...


I was doing around that much as well for 2 years str8. made around a million then lost it on dumb shit


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2015)

FUCKIN 9ERS!!!! How did these 2nd string losers even get drafted


----------



## justugh (Sep 5, 2015)

i make 300 a oz 1200 for QP 2200 HP 4000 P (tight stem cut no seeds no water weight all strains over 15% thc most now are medical) 
i only run 4 plants at a time i avg 6 oz per plant good plant 10 oz best plant 26 oz ...most months i sell everything some times i have 2 oz left over standing orders for 22 oz each month 

maryland the biggest city u would know is baltimore i am on the i70/i95 traffic routes 

i match my prices to what others do in the area so i am not stepping on bigger toes.....when i was in denver it was running 276 for a oz for rec ppl...... shatter and waxes were running 60 to 70 a gram ...30 mg suckers were 7 bucks the 100mg sucker was 30 bucks ...vape tanks like the o-pen were running 25 for 0.4 mls and 65 for the 1 mls


----------



## james murphy (Sep 17, 2015)

mollymcgrammar said:


> Here in PA it can go from 2 and a half to 4 racks. Usually around 3ish but depends on who you know and what the supply is like.


its taxed if u can even find it...3 a z lbs 4 36 is what some one told some guy i overheard..lol


----------



## james murphy (Sep 17, 2015)

i need to move...somewhere cannabis hasnt been whored out...its sacred to me and just product to most...makes me a lil sick. need to be somewhere the wife and i can lay some roots...was thinkin Michigan. still soo rainy and a flooded market....prices are 6k in New city..and the same herb in cali or several other spots its 2500. gotta b smart and get in where we fit in...lol. any grt ideas pls...im open. ty be blessed


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 17, 2015)

james murphy said:


> i need to move...somewhere cannabis hasnt been whored out...its sacred to me and just product to most...makes me a lil sick. need to be somewhere the wife and i can lay some roots...was thinkin Michigan. still soo rainy and a flooded market....prices are 6k in New city..and the same herb in cali or several other spots its 2500. gotta b smart and get in where we fit in...lol. any grt ideas pls...im open. ty be blessed


michigan is killer man. you just gotta find a market here that isn't provided for yet. they exist. great state to be in. it's not really that rainy over here. ok sometimes it can be with the mid latitude cyclones lol but it's not that bad.


----------



## warble (Sep 24, 2015)

Just got a quote for 2300-2900 per unit. All mid grade to top shelf.


----------



## since1991 (Sep 28, 2015)

Michigan isnt the goldmine it once was thats for damn sure. Pretty soon everyone nationwide that is a decent basement or small warehouse sized grower will be finished. Its inevitable. Us veterens are fukt. Back in the day it took balls as big as church bells and we got paid well for it. Now its just.....well it was a false economy lets just put it that way. Never ever should of been making huge bucks for what we were really doing which is really just farming at the end of the day. But man it shure was a fun ride....for many years. I know for a fact a few of my buddies in lake county ca could write a book about their expoits in the mid nineties. I could write my own about Michigan. Damn.


----------



## since1991 (Sep 28, 2015)

I remember when 3000 watts was considered HUGE. You were a real big timer. And you were because that was all you needed. Those big parabolic hoods. If you had 3 of those you were getting paid. And inline fans meant you had a bunch of squirrel cages hooked in a row. Lol


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 24, 2015)

Apparently some bulk stuff if folks have it have been 17-1900 a lb but could be another 500 if it's better quality.


----------



## AlbinoAcorn (Oct 25, 2015)

I live in NY and I get $3,000 a lb for the stuff I grow indoors.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thats a good price. New ywak has always had decent prices for indoor good shit. Has ny went medical yet? Not sure cuz so many states have i cant keep up.


----------



## Machiavelli_719 (Oct 25, 2015)

1600 to 1800 a pound in southern colorado.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2015)

Machiavelli_719 said:


> 1600 to 1800 a pound in southern colorado.


CROP-TOBER in full swing!


----------



## jijiandfarmgang (Oct 27, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Michigan isnt the goldmine it once was thats for damn sure. Pretty soon everyone nationwide that is a decent basement or small warehouse sized grower will be finished. Its inevitable. Us veterens are fukt. Back in the day it took balls as big as church bells and we got paid well for it. Now its just.....well it was a false economy lets just put it that way. Never ever should of been making huge bucks for what we were really doing which is really just farming at the end of the day. But man it shure was a fun ride....for many years. I know for a fact a few of my buddies in lake county ca could write a book about their expoits in the mid nineties. I could write my own about Michigan. Damn.


Many people are still on the ride in the U.P. 

- Jiji


----------



## AlbinoAcorn (Oct 27, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Thats a good price. New ywak has always had decent prices for indoor good shit. Has ny went medical yet? Not sure cuz so many states have i cant keep up.


We have medical but its really hard to get. I can get $10 a gram all day but I sell it for $3,000 a lb to my cousin or his buddy and they get around $280-$300 an oz. I cure all the bud for about 3 wks in glass mason jars so I lose some weight but its worth it. They love the final product and I keep all the ice water hash for myself and close friends.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 28, 2015)

Here in Flint everyone and thier brother is growing something. And there giving it away damn near. Everyone is so broke. Cops dont really give a care. They got WAY more important things to do. 150 to 200$ zips all day. Units as low as 2000$ and thats for really well grown gorilla glue and other popular strains. There is just so many people growing and everyone keeps lowering prices to sell it. Its ridiculous. This town rite.now is FLOODED wth outdoor. The only real market for top shelf indoor is in the dead of summer or winter because alot of these kids cant afford or dont want to pay for the equipment and electric bill. This town is open with pot but economically sucks a big one. There is alo of flakes here too that arent serious growers and try to put out crap. They dont last. They dont realize the cost and amount of work it takes to produce alot of high quality.


----------



## kingzt (Oct 28, 2015)

Units for 2000 in mi already, yikes! People must not think highly of their product if they keep lowering their prices.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Oct 28, 2015)

Outdoor fire is 12-1600. Indoor is 24-2800.


----------



## fandango (Oct 28, 2015)

CL sacramento...oz 150,130,120,100..1/4 400...lb 1200...delivered


----------



## kingzt (Oct 28, 2015)

fandango said:


> CL sacramento...oz 150,130,120,100..1/4 400...lb 1200...delivered


Woah, is there niche growers that are selling top shelf or is it all produced on a large scale to get that price point? I would like to see some of these large grows and learn what they do for quality check.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Oct 28, 2015)

kingzt said:


> Woah, is there niche growers that are selling top shelf or is it all produced on a large scale to get that price point? I would like to see some of these large grows and learn what they do for quality check.


I'm guessing that those prices reflect both the time of year and Sacramento's proximity to the emerald triangle.


----------



## kingzt (Oct 28, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> I'm guessing that those prices reflect both the time of year and Sacramento's proximity to the emerald triangle.


True, even over in mi feels the effect of the emerald triangle, hhaha.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 28, 2015)

kingzt said:


> Woah, is there niche growers that are selling top shelf or is it all produced on a large scale to get that price point? I would like to see some of these large grows and learn what they do for quality check.


What do you mean exactly? Prices are up. Whats a large grow? What kind of quality checks do you want to see?


----------



## kingzt (Oct 28, 2015)

Well a large grow in my opinion is anything over 10k in the flower room and have cyclical harvests with new plants to replace. As for quality checks that statement was a little misleading on my part. What I am interested in seeing is how large scale grows keep the quality high. I have always been under the impression that bud coming from larger scale grows is the lesser of quality. This is opposed to someone with a smaller sized grow(<10k), who is able to tend to their plants meticulously. I am a little naive though because I have only a few examples to base my opinion from. I guess the root of my concern is dispensary or recreational store owners buying meds at a lower price and trying to pass it off as top shelf. I can't believe what some people think is good bud.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 28, 2015)

kingzt said:


> Well a large grow in my opinion is anything over 10k in the flower room and have cyclical harvests with new plants to replace. As for quality checks that statement was a little misleading on my part. What I am interested in seeing is how large scale grows keep the quality high. I have always been under the impression that bud coming from larger scale grows is the lesser of quality. This is opposed to someone with a smaller sized grow(<10k), who is able to tend to their plants meticulously. I am a little naive though because I have only a few examples to base my opinion from. I guess the root of my concern is dispensary or recreational store owners buying meds at a lower price and trying to pass it off as top shelf. I can't believe what some people think is good bud.


Ok, Yes. There are niche farmers with 10k rooms that have unbelievable quality. Top shelf for sure. Niche being super low yielding go's, trying to get the most yield out of them. But first and foremost quality being top dog. A good way to keep your quality high, is have your medicine tested on your own first. Have to be a passionate gardener in this field whether you have 1 light or 10.


----------



## kingzt (Oct 28, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Ok, Yes. There are niche farmers with 10k rooms that have unbelievable quality. Top shelf for sure. Niche being super low yielding go's, trying to get the most yield out of them. But first and foremost quality being top dog. A good way to keep your quality high, is have your medicine tested on your own first. Have to be a passionate gardener in this field whether you have 1 light or 10.


Thanks for the insight, I'll admit it's a little weird starting to see the supply catch up to the demand in some areas of the country.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 28, 2015)

kingzt said:


> Thanks for the insight, I'll admit it's a little weird starting to see the supply catch up to the demand in some areas of the country.


Is that happening?


----------



## kingzt (Oct 28, 2015)

I would say so if units are going for 2000. It's been gradually going down since I have been paying attention. Granted it's only been a handful of years.


----------



## fandango (Oct 29, 2015)

kingzt said:


> Woah, is there niche growers that are selling top shelf or is it all produced on a large scale to get that price point? I would like to see some of these large grows and learn what they do for quality check.


Most these sellers are small growers and will run out of stock,while some have several CL accounts and a steady flow of buds all year.Plenty of indoor offered as well as GH or OD.

I know of 1 large grower who will harvest about 50 lbs a season and the crop is pre sold to a NY vendor sent in the mail 2 lbs at a time($6000.00)lucky connect there.Also could back fire one day and provide an 8 year sentence!


----------



## fandango (Oct 29, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> I'm guessing that those prices reflect both the time of year and Sacramento's proximity to the emerald triangle.


There is plenty of growers on the east side(foot hills San Joaquin Valley)the weather is ideal.And land is cheaper.
For sure,this time of year is a buyers market.Recoup cost and dump the first round to pay trimmers and pay for that long dry spell waiting for the damn plant to bud out.Hopping the whole time not to catch bud rot and avoid the constent flow of rippers out there

2 days ago,at 6;30am some traveler drove his car right up the driveway,all were home at the time.This guy gets out his car walks a 100 feet over to the prize plant(4 lb der)grabs a hold of a 1" stalk,takes a big pull,rips the limb off and drags the buds to his car,drives off with 1/2 lb.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Oct 29, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Is that happening?


I'm in an illegal state and over the past 5 years I have seen lbs go from close to $4,500 down to $3000ish for top quality indoor. The quality seems to be more consistent now as well.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2015)

I most recently heard a neighbor RANTING incessantly about this herb he got that smelled good but was total shit to smoke,in northern vermont near college's especially there's what i saw was outdoor from somewhere west of vermont lol, that had the life kiefed out it, and the dude was charging his customers 20 a gram, so seeing that being done live and done successfully, i guess skies the limit where i am for an elbow. I am used to decent quality herbs for 400-500 a Qp.


----------



## kingzt (Oct 29, 2015)

Well so far I haven't seen any units under 2800. Even at that price it is hit or miss. I am shocked what people are smoking on and claim to be really good meds. If more patients and consumers were educated on quality medicine there would be higher demand for top shelf keeping prices steady. Plus prescription medicine costs are on the rise so more people with open minds will be trying cannabis


----------



## Alaric (Oct 29, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I am used to decent quality herbs for 400-500 a Qp.


Wow---500 a Qp----In my world $900 a qp wholesale from the grower.

Let's see----- 1600 and lb profit----no dedicated place (mortgage), no equipment cost, no operating cost. Perhaps it's time to start an import business.

If only I didn't love growing so much.

A~~~


----------



## Calismoker24 (Nov 15, 2015)

Cali outdoor depends on quality 800-1600 outs indoor 2000-2600 . Who neeed it ......lol


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey you guys just final led got out to Chicago Town is there any out here that has some decent bud it's dry out here making me home sick for Sacramento cali


----------



## AlaskanAutoGrower420 (Nov 22, 2015)

I live in Barrow, Alaska, a pound here is 10k. Welcome to the land where everything is tripled or quadrupled. Im no troll either. Its just ridiculous thats why i grow my own.


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Nov 22, 2015)

Only thing it's like impossible to drive out there


----------



## AlaskanAutoGrower420 (Nov 22, 2015)

Everything's either flown here or driven here on the arctic ice road


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Nov 22, 2015)

Ya I'm pretty sure I get picked out driving a Honda on the ice road although I could have em drop me off at the border I can hike ten miles in or something


----------



## AlaskanAutoGrower420 (Nov 22, 2015)

Haha you'd literally die from driving a honda here and than walking, regular temps up inland are around -30 and thats without the windchill. Goodluck lol


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Nov 22, 2015)

Glad I know this guy I think maybe a boat take there that be cool


----------



## Friedtoast (Nov 23, 2015)

29 in upstate NY. But that's my best quote, everywhere else is like 32-34


----------



## ryan1918 (Dec 10, 2015)

2000-2500 but got super flame for 1500 once in a life deal


----------



## mrpink55 (Dec 12, 2015)

AlbinoAcorn said:


> I live in NY and I get $3,000 a lb for the stuff I grow indoors.


What happened to NY? That seems really low.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 14, 2015)

20 bucks a gram. Uvm and plattsburgh ny. I do work cause I live on a shitbag pension.....I gotta hustle to make ends meet..........you wanna make money?


----------



## Business Mike (Dec 17, 2015)

Friedtoast said:


> 29 in upstate NY. But that's my best quote, everywhere else is like 32-34


I used to send my brother a lot for that price....sometimes I would get $4200 so it jumps around.


----------



## Friedtoast (Dec 17, 2015)

Business Mike said:


> I used to send my brother a lot for that price....sometimes I would get $4200 so it jumps around.


yea that's definitely a back in the day type of number right there. Not in a good way either. Unless your a grower lol


----------



## Mextex (Nov 10, 2018)

Machiavelli_719 said:


> 1600 to 1800 a pound in southern colorado.


Man that sounds sweet. Thats topself price?


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 15, 2019)

1-2000 a lb, southern illinois/st.louis area


----------



## New Age United (Feb 15, 2019)

$1450 a lb for primo Saint John New Brunswick Canada


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 15, 2019)

1600.00 around here last I heard. I don't sell weed myself.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 15, 2019)

Around $500-600, Denver.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 15, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Around $500-600, Denver.


Omg i cant wait for those prices.

I feel like thats likely gonna be where prices settle at here, and most places, once we have dispensaries up.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 15, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Around $500-600, Denver.


man at that price I would seriously think about not growing anymore ... and I love doing it but wow....


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 15, 2019)

It just gives you more incentive to grow exotic shit. The kind you break out and everybody else puts their shit away.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 15, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> man at that price I would seriously think about not growing anymore ... and I love doing it but wow....


You may not make as much but its like anything else. The old man outside of town sells better tomatoes than the grocery store. 

Then again, ill be happy so long as my grow pays for itself.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 15, 2019)

haha, ridiculous amount the past 5 yrs.

avg price for 2 toke weed here is 2800-3200 a B

locals get $12-15 a gram


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 15, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> You may not make as much but its like anything else. The old man outside of town sells better tomatoes than the grocery store.
> 
> Then again, ill be happy so long as my grow pays for itself.


i dont sell just grow for myself and friends and fam so yeah lol


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 15, 2019)

It's not who has it anymore, it is who has the most fresh, unique stuff . . . At 3 months old cut your price in half or bho it


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 16, 2019)

I move very little, but im already down to 40 a quarter when i do. Heck I do 50 dollar ozees for my friends dad cuz hes a veitnam veteran. but i would do that price for any veteran that needed it....


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Feb 17, 2019)

Damn .I pay 3200/lb or 900 a 1/4 lb. And I thought that was cheap


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 19, 2019)

Massachusetts dank goes...

Close buddy gives his friends...

¼: 500
½: 1000
1: 1500

Close buddy gives non friends...

¼: 600
½: 1200
1: 2400


----------



## DoubleX5150 (Feb 19, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Omg i cant wait for those prices.
> 
> I feel like thats likely gonna be where prices settle at here, and most places, once we have dispensaries up.


The pounds for that price are not very high quality, usually just outdoor grows. But it's still the type of bud that sells for $3000 in other states.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 20, 2019)

500 for a quarter elbow if it's decent. We try to not sell bounced/screened flowers where I'm from....those can be alil more pricey.......random college kids with daddy's money........skies the limit


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 20, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Massachusetts dank goes...
> 
> Close buddy gives his friends...
> 
> ...



No offense but as of late mass dank is called trash in my state lol.


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 20, 2019)

8-12k for 10 pak in Canada


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 20, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> No offense but as of late mass dank is called trash in my state lol.


Your connection is trash, we definitely aren't smoking the same.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> No offense but as of late mass dank is called trash in my state lol.


That is horseshit.
Mass dank has been better then NY's lately.
And in NY you can find damn near any strain you desire, if you have connections.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 20, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Your connection is trash, we definitely aren't smoking the same.


Your disp there, but what do I know right!? I just shared my personal experiance, and please don't assume that I have crap connections, nothing could be further from the truth. I said no offense. Just my experiance. I'm happy it satisfies you though. Luckily for me I haven't had to go searching in other states for top shelf. Not all of us grew up with a stepdad who had a dresser drawer full of this right!.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 20, 2019)

You didn't state "dispensary" that's why I said what I said. Your definitely entitled to your own opinion. I do agree with you on my *local* Dispensary as I honestly think we're way behind. Haven't tried other dispensaries as it's wicked far. Local bud is what I'm talking about. No dispensary Bud.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> You didn't state "dispensary" that's why I said what I said. Your definitely entitled to your own opinion. I do agree with you on my *local* Dispensary as I honestly think we're way behind. Haven't tried other dispensaries as it's wicked far. Local bud is what I'm talking about. No dispensary Bud.


Theory wellness > NETA


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 20, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Theory wellness > NETA


Appreciated Couch_Lock, Patriot Care is the only place accessible to me right now but I believe you. I stopped going to the shop since the prices are insane when I can grow my own, get better or same quality for a cheaper price via connections. Seriously, it's $250+ for zips in the shop -_- it's absurd. Everywhere has different prices and quality. @Covetsculitvars, I called your connects trash cause you just said Mass dank is trash. If that's your opinion then your connect in Mass isn't getting you dank. We all know, not every shop carries the exact same phenotype buds. Nor is every batch smuggled from the same grower. It's a debatable topic no matter where your from. All in all, Mass definitely has fire... Our state is where ChemDog did began it's legend... Most must've forgotten


----------



## atxlsgun (Feb 23, 2019)

Texas- 1500 fire indoor
Denver- 1000 fire indoor
Texas- shatter/wax 500
Denver- shatter/wax 300


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 24, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Appreciated Couch_Lock, Patriot Care is the only place accessible to me right now but I believe you. I stopped going to the shop since the prices are insane when I can grow my own, get better or same quality for a cheaper price via connections. Seriously, it's $250+ for zips in the shop -_- it's absurd. Everywhere has different prices and quality. @Covetsculitvars, I called your connects trash cause you just said Mass dank is trash. If that's your opinion then your connect in Mass isn't getting you dank. We all know, not every shop carries the exact same phenotype buds. Nor is every batch smuggled from the same grower. It's a debatable topic no matter where your from. All in all, Mass definitely has fire... Our state is where ChemDog did began it's legend... Most must've forgotten


The Atlantic Ocean is just offshore in Mass, all kinds of dank in Massachusetts. It's who you know.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 24, 2019)

Mass dispensary bud is both overpriced and garbage, gyo


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 26, 2019)

I continue to get between $4000 (for a cash buy) to $4500 for a 2 month front. And my mail order business is thriving. 

Present an outstanding product, and they will come.


----------



## lilroach (Feb 27, 2019)

Upstate NY......We're being inundated with West coast weed in the black market. $500 - $1,000 lbs if you know the right people. It's nuts.

I get $500-$600 a quarter lb. $200 a zip. Top shelf stuff.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 27, 2019)

lilroach said:


> Upstate NY......We're being inundated with West coast weed in the black market. $500 - $1,000 lbs if you know the right people. It's nuts.
> 
> I get $500-$600 a quarter lb. $200 a zip. Top shelf stuff.


You can get MUCH more then 550 a QP near the capital of NY state, like 800 if its legit.....even 850


----------



## tripdontfall42 (Mar 1, 2019)

lilroach said:


> Upstate NY......We're being inundated with West coast weed in the black market. $500 - $1,000 lbs if you know the right people. It's nuts.
> 
> I get $500-$600 a quarter lb. $200 a zip. Top shelf stuff.


Ive been paying 500 a quap 1600 a p on flower lately but it seems like those beautiful microgrow buds or those plants your neighbor took time and effort to train and care for months are non existent on the market anymore. The cares just not there sure the strain names and colors look and sound pretty but when it comes down to it ive been really unimpressed with the bulk of most the flower ive gotten from outta state.


----------



## tripdontfall42 (Mar 1, 2019)

tripdontfall42 said:


> Ive been paying 500 a quap 1600 a p on flower lately but it seems like those beautiful microgrow buds or those plants your neighbor took time and effort to train and care for months are non existent on the market anymore. The cares just not there sure the strain names and colors look and sound pretty but when it comes down to it ive been really unimpressed with the bulk of most the flower ive gotten from outta state.


Im also upstate ny near the fingerlakes


----------



## lilroach (Mar 1, 2019)

tripdontfall42 said:


> Im also upstate ny near the fingerlakes


Stay warm neighbor! Spring isn't that far off.


----------



## corners (Mar 24, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Omg i cant wait for those prices.
> 
> I feel like thats likely gonna be where prices settle at here, and most places, once we have dispensaries up.


Also since concentrates don't rot and can last for a very long time the supply will continue to increase and price will get cheaper.


----------



## Blazedandconfused710 (Mar 24, 2019)

1300-1800 per pound in CO


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 24, 2019)

In the magical land of Oz you can get $4500 if you have some serious fire.
Average indoor and quality outdoor $3500
Bush weed $1000-$2000
I’ve even heard stories of people paying $5500 but there just stories never met anyone personally 
I just grow for personal use


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9 (Apr 30, 2019)

1600-2200 for mids 3200-4000 for fire


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (May 1, 2019)

1600-2000 illinois


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm getting 4000-4200 for the best of the best here on the east coast.......


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jun 23, 2019)

Dammmm that is a lot of bread for an elbow . . .


----------



## New Age United (Jun 23, 2019)

$1100 for A $1250 for AA $1375 for AAA you wouldn't even be able to sell decent B grade I have know idea what it would sell for haven't seen or heard of it since legalization, and by B grade I mean decent dope not swag.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 24, 2019)

$2000+ in Alaska.


----------



## RealGeezalio93 (Jul 9, 2019)

i paid $3200 for a pound of Marathon OG in Los Angeles, CA. (private resrve indoor)


----------



## RealGeezalio93 (Jul 9, 2019)

and in LA I've also bought a pound for $500. it was some mids and had alot of seeds.


It just depends on the bud your looking for.


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jul 28, 2019)

1500 near my area


----------



## vostok (Jul 28, 2019)

grin!


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jul 28, 2019)

vostok said:


> grin!


its good qualilty for 1500 down side is there like 100 percent indicas. Sativas are more expensive


----------



## vostok (Jul 28, 2019)

Scaccia450 said:


> its good qualilty for 1500 down side is there like 100 percent indicas. Sativas are more expensive


$20.00 a gram x 28 grams = $560 x 160z *$us8960 Retail *and you may wonder why I'm against legalization ....lol

you buy more than a pound I'll give you 35% off plus 40% for cash(euros prefered) ....lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 28, 2019)

vostok said:


> $20.00 a gram x 28 grams = $560 x 160z *$us8960 Retail *and you may wonder why I'm against legalization ....lol
> 
> you buy more than a pound I'll give you 35% off plus 40% for cash(euros prefered) ....lol


And how long is your stay as a 'guest of the state' if you're caught?


----------



## vostok (Jul 29, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> And how long is your stay as a 'guest of the state' if you're caught?


we talk of not such things besides our cops.. you are fined (bribe)....at first ...lol


----------



## vennge (Jul 29, 2019)

SSHZ said:


> I'm getting 4000-4200 for the best of the best here on the east coast.......


What is the best of the best ?


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jul 31, 2019)

vostok said:


> we talk of not such things besides our cops.. you are fined (bribe)....at first ...lol


were you from?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 1, 2019)

Scaccia450 said:


> were you from?


Earth.


----------



## vostok (Aug 1, 2019)

vennge said:


> What is the best of the best ?


This years its Amsterdam Seed Center's





9 pound hammer,

https://www.amsterdamseedcenter.com/en/regular-cannabis-seeds/9pound-hammer-jinx-proof-genetics

https://www.amsterdamseedcenter.com/en/regular-cannabis-seeds/after-life-og-exotic-genetix

https://www.amsterdamseedcenter.com/en/regular-cannabis-seeds/ak-47

and the always popular here(RIU) and in the East Europe

https://www.amsterdamseedcenter.com/en/regular-cannabis-seeds/afghani-1-regular







also RQS: has done really well for NL Auto by RQS
https://www.royalqueenseeds.com/autoflowering-cannabis-seeds/125-northern-light-automatic.html

none over here as yet prefer the 'merican method of trimming into little balls
with many clients asking for the 'free' trim ....lol

cheers/


----------



## vennge (Aug 1, 2019)

Awesome I will Chk them out. Of course the first one is out of stock. Normal for me. 

Thanks for the input. 
V.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Aug 18, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> It just gives you more incentive to grow exotic shit. The kind you break out and everybody else puts their shit away.


That's the key - create your own niche. When everyone else is showing off their bag of strawberry bubblegum pink lemonade mangodrop gingerbread cookie, you be the only one in town with the old school, vintage strain. There'll always be people who want that.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Aug 18, 2019)

$1600/lb in Michigan is pretty common for good commercial grade. Outdoor growers sell their crops for $1200-1400/lb. Most people charge $150-200 for an ounce to their customers. It all depends on who you know, like most things in America.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2019)

Here ... at gunpoint .... it’s free.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 4, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here ... at gunpoint .... it’s free.


The robbin' has started here in northern Michigan lol.

Keep your crops safe people!


----------



## New Age United (Sep 9, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> The robbin' has started here in northern Michigan lol.
> 
> Keep your crops safe people!


I got hit twice, just moved two plants from the ground to pots and brought them inside


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 9, 2019)

New Age United said:


> I got hit twice, just moved two plants from the ground to pots and brought them inside


Fuck that sucks, its usually the neighbor.


----------



## DaFreak (Sep 9, 2019)

East coast 1600.


----------



## Longsmoker (Sep 12, 2019)

Shredder5kallday said:


> How much for a pound near u know we cant share much detail but the more the better the forum for me I say 2600 indoor cali near sac


Couldnt tell you I grow my own dank


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 26, 2019)

Wow I must be getting ripped off. I’m in rural Kentucky and have been out of the game for years. I’m paying 1k for a QP right now and it’s not even that good. Can’t wait until my plants grow. Just planted 3 days ago.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 21, 2019)

Shredder5kallday said:


> How much for a pound near u know we cant share much detail but the more the better the forum for me I say 2600 indoor cali near sac


Anywhere from $2400-$4000 a pound Prohibition state in mid America


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 21, 2019)

You can also bauy garbage weed for $70 an ounce with no try combs and no smell and smokes like shit


----------



## BigCityFarmer (May 5, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> That is horseshit.
> Mass dank has been better then NY's lately.
> And in NY you can find damn near any strain you desire, if you have connections.


how much does a pound go for in NYC, wholesale?


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 5, 2020)

BigCityFarmer said:


> how much does a pound go for in NYC, wholesale?


i recon its gotta be expensive right now. Be interesting to hear.


----------



## BigCityFarmer (May 7, 2020)

Bump, would be very interested to hear what people are seeing in NYC per lb these days


----------



## Oldreefer (May 25, 2020)

I'm a small grower so spread mine out by the ounce...top shelf $400 oz. Mid south area.


----------



## CBDSativa (May 26, 2020)

Hey people... how much are the prices going for cannabis in Europe? let's say 100g.
I'm growing several types, Gorila, Cheese, Northern Light, etc...


----------



## Macncheesehaze (May 31, 2020)

BigCityFarmer said:


> Bump, would be very interested to hear what people are seeing in NYC per lb these days


I’m from ny, not nyc and I get loud for anywhere from 22-27 depending on how much is left. My guy usually has options all the way up from 22-27 so I agree that you can find any strain here and oz go from 200 even to 325 but honestly the quality difference is not worth the bump in price, the price is mostly because they don’t have a lot. Just my 2 cents I sold and did time in this state since I stepped off the porch.


----------



## kickapooh (Jun 1, 2020)

Following. N. KY here. Never bought a lb so I have no idea. I'd like to know though.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2020)

Getting 32 in la rn.


----------



## CBDSativa (Jun 1, 2020)

CBDSativa said:


> Hey people... how much are the prices going for cannabis in Europe? let's say 100g.
> I'm growing several types, Gorila, Cheese, Northern Light, etc...


up.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jun 6, 2020)

1400$ B.C Canada


----------



## Cncvince (Jun 6, 2020)

Shredder5kallday said:


> How much for a pound near u know we cant share much detail but the more the better the forum for me I say 2600 indoor cali near sac


Why do we care if we are growing? Lol. But that raises a point. Why do I still see dispensaries selling weed for $18 a gram here in oregon? We have more supply than we can use for years. The price should be rock bottom. We have 2500 legit growers and 2500 more licences waiting to be processed. Should be closer to $200 a pound. Or less. Price fixing? Or is supply and demand gone the way of coequal branches of government?


----------



## newbplantgrower420 (Jun 7, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Getting 32 in la rn.


jesus.... 32? 

I got 24 max for my recent batch. Highest I know is someone getting 27 for top shelf recently. Mine didnt come out that good recently so getting less than 27 was understandable but 32..... oh lordy.


----------



## MendoMan707 (Jun 15, 2020)

All depends. Shipped to NY right now from California is around 2500 to 2800 for fresh stuff. Locally it's around 2200 for fresh stuff.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jul 6, 2020)

I get decent green house mostly from Cali 800-1600lb I’ve seen sellers go from 800 to 2800 a lb

mostly dark markets


----------



## Beats (Jul 6, 2020)

sw Ontario has held at $2000/lb for ages. Not sure whereit's at currently. My guess is closer to 1600$ or 100/oz


----------



## AquaTerra (Jul 8, 2020)

ATM paying $1000 for Gorilla Glue/Hindu Kush from my regular guy but is aroudn $120-1400cdn per lb here atm.

Gorilla Glue


----------



## spek9 (Jul 8, 2020)

Cncvince said:


> Why do we care if we are growing? Lol. But that raises a point. Why do I still see dispensaries selling weed for $18 a gram here in oregon? We have more supply than we can use for years. The price should be rock bottom. We have 2500 legit growers and 2500 more licences waiting to be processed. Should be closer to $200 a pound. Or less. Price fixing? Or is supply and demand gone the way of coequal branches of government?


You don't really think that legalization was meant to provide better, cheaper access to quality product, do you?


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 9, 2020)

CBDSativa said:


> Hey people... how much are the prices going for cannabis in Europe? let's say 100g.
> I'm growing several types, Gorila, Cheese, Northern Light, etc...


£2400 a lb


----------



## AquaTerra (Jul 9, 2020)

spek9 said:


> You don't really think that legalization was meant to provide better, cheaper access to quality product, do you?


It would been if its wasn't politicians, ex cops and share sellers only allowed to set up LP's. The same people that threw you into jail before legalization.


----------



## AquaTerra (Jul 9, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> £2400 a lb


Ouch. It was $500/lb here a few months ago lol


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 9, 2020)

AquaTerra said:


> Ouch. It was $500/lb here a few months ago lol


I used to argue with a lot of the local growers who were anti legalisation .
I can see their point now.
I think I would still prefer to be legal though.


----------



## AquaTerra (Jul 9, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> I used to argue with a lot of the local growers who were anti legalisation .
> I can see their point now.
> I think I would still prefer to be legal though.


Legal and being able to grow and make money from it would be awesome but even then the gov would over price it and illegal would still thrive.


----------



## Goar8299 (Aug 7, 2020)

Shredder5kallday said:


> How much for a pound near u know we cant share much detail but the more the better the forum for me I say 2600 indoor cali near sac


Mids $1300
AAA deps -$1850
Ins-$2450-2800
Exotic -$2800-$3200
SoCal 
G.O.A.T. Carts-$20-92% dist 
G.O.A.T. Woods -$25 2g moonrocks 
G..A.T. -$25g
@g.o.a.t_carts


----------



## absolute moron (Aug 8, 2020)

Deep South. 3400


----------



## CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO (Aug 8, 2020)

It depends how much blood the cartel shed to get it papi. Usually 5000 pesos a kilo.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 8, 2020)

$640 for a pound threw the local weed store.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> $640 for a pound threw the local weed store.


Sorry. Make that $1280.


----------



## stalebiscuit (Aug 9, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Getting 32 in la rn.


who would pay that price on the west coast? geeeeeeezzz thats expensive.


----------



## stalebiscuit (Aug 9, 2020)

absolute moron said:


> Deep South. 3400


damn son


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Aug 10, 2020)

Free..... well, minus water/nutes/electricity


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 10, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sorry. Make that $1280.


That seems awful cheap thru a legal outlet


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 10, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> That seems awful cheap thru a legal outlet


True story, sure it's not likely top shelf but in my city it's advertised for that.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 11, 2020)

2500


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Aug 11, 2020)

Im in Indiana about 90 miles to Chicago idk about lbs But its 200 -250 an oz for top shelf here, i get 20 bucks a gram all day so it's worth it


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Aug 11, 2020)

Shredder5kallday said:


> Lol nice I remeber I moved to seattle cause I thought weed be more expensive there then in cali thought I was going make bank sadly I only hd enough for my ticket back home nd owed money  I wish I knew state where it went for 4 racks a pound lol besides Alaska


Indiana you can get close to 4 I'm sure


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 11, 2020)

my buddy was telling me if I brought the shit I grow to NY I could get between 4 and 5 racks per pound. 

I dont believe him.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> $640 for a pound threw the local weed store.


Over here the dispensaries only allow you to buy an ounce at a time. 

Where do you live that you can buy a pound from a dispensary?


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 11, 2020)

eastcoast right now is at 3100 because of vivid but i get it much cheaper if I need too... just gotta take a longer than usual ride or catch a fellow friend when he takes the trip up to Maine


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 11, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> my buddy was telling me if I brought the shit I grow to NY I could get between 4 and 5 racks per pound.
> 
> I dont believe him.


3100 is the highest I've seen and im right next to NY


----------



## Beastly (Aug 11, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> who would pay that price on the west coast? geeeeeeezzz thats expensive.


A lot of people are paying that rn 

I’ve heard of wizard trees going for 5k+ a pack


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 11, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> 3100 is the highest I've seen and im right next to NY


I grew up in NY 28 years from birth. 

I cant see anyone paying that much for bud when Puerto Rico is right fucking there. 

Its not as if weed is unattainable or ungrowable in NY. 

Even 3100 is outragous with the availability of it all.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Over here the dispensaries only allow you to buy an ounce at a time.
> 
> Where do you live that you can buy a pound from a dispensary?


Never said you could. You'd have to go to many different dispensaries if you wanted to buy a pound in total. But you could, they don't track what you buy here. Pretty easy too because we have so many dispensaries close together.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Never said you could. You'd have to go to many different dispensaries if you wanted to buy a pound in total. But you could, they don't track what you buy here. Pretty easy too because we have so many dispensaries close together.


Ah. That make way more sense. Yea over here the dispensaries are fairly close as well some 2 blocks from each other. So yea I could see that


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 11, 2020)

Depends on how good it is. $2400-$3200lb here in E Ky.

$300oz for real deal Chem91 skva that comes from a verified clone. $15 a gram. $3200lb. Oz go for more in big cities, of lesser quality, but I dont fuck with that. Just a bit amongst long time friends. Here in Ky we have alot of weed coming in from out west, and is of mostly Medium quality, and seems like alot of it is sprayed with Terpenes, and the majority has a Lemony flavor, that I cant stand after only a few hits. This shits been around here for 2 years now. Its everywhere, but as of lately, there has been some much better stuff, without the lemon. Theyre getting 300+ oz in Lexington.


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 11, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I grew up in NY 28 years from birth.
> 
> I cant see anyone paying that much for bud when Puerto Rico is right fucking there.
> 
> ...


Agreed... it was 1000 less before this pandemic.. then all the east coasters blamed it on shipping like the west is the only place to get smoke lol


----------



## RobMac315 (Aug 18, 2020)

Currently 4-4800 outdoor and 5600-6400 for indoor. New zealand. Crazy huh.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 18, 2020)

New Zealand Dollar to US Dollar

*NZD**USD*50 *NZD*32.8814 *USD*100 *NZD*65.7628 *USD**500 NZD*328.814 *USD*1000 *NZD*657.628 *USD*


----------



## RobMac315 (Aug 18, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> New Zealand Dollar to US Dollar
> 
> *NZD**USD*50 *NZD*32.8814 *USD*100 *NZD*65.7628 *USD**500 NZD*328.814 *USD*1000 *NZD*657.628 *USD*


Not tooooo bad when ya take into consideration the exchange rate


----------



## MikeLife500 (Aug 19, 2020)

Yo how much does hash go for?


----------



## Destroyer of chairs (Aug 21, 2020)

This year so far u could do 8k USD for a pound here. 
Guess Scandinavian countries rely on others for their sweets. Corona shut that down pretty quick and up prices were rising as hell. 
At one point there was nothing and people were getting scammed all over. The few who had some tried get as much as 55-100 USD PER GRAM.. Street got tense as hell no-one trusting anyone. Got scammed myself cause I legit didnt think people could be such fckin assholes and do what they did.


----------



## mackdx (Aug 21, 2020)

_8k USD for a pound here_

Cool story, bro


----------



## Destroyer of chairs (Aug 21, 2020)

mackdx said:


> _8k USD for a pound here_
> 
> Cool story, bro


Well I guess I wouldn't actually know the cost of a pound. Only dealt with people going by per 100g. So I did that number x 5. Now thinking about it, some of that would prob be shaved off cause of the volume.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 21, 2020)

About 5-6 months of tender loving care. Can't find a current conversion rate for that.


----------



## Horselover fat (Aug 22, 2020)

Destroyer of chairs said:


> Guess Scandinavian countries rely on others for their sweets. Corona shut that down pretty quick and up prices were rising as hell.


I haven't been buying, but I didn't notice that in finland. On the street the price is 20€/g, but that's what it's been at for years now. If you know growers you'll get to buy cheaper ofc. Perhaps there's just more growers in finland...


----------



## Destroyer of chairs (Aug 22, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> I haven't been buying, but I didn't notice that in finland. On the street the price is 20€/g, but that's what it's been at for years now. If you know growers you'll get to buy cheaper ofc. Perhaps there's just more growers in finland...


20€/g is rather cheap these days if its quality stuff. U don't have shortage of weed in Finland? Atm I get a bag of 2-2.5g for 50€, compared to 3.5g for 50€ before corona.. 
Right now people pay more per gram when buying 100 than they did before buying just a couple.


----------



## Horselover fat (Aug 22, 2020)

Destroyer of chairs said:


> 20€/g is rather cheap these days if its quality stuff. U don't have shortage of weed in Finland? Atm I get a bag of 2-2.5g for 50€, compared to 3.5g for 50€ before corona..
> Right now people pay more per gram when buying 100 than they did before buying just a couple.


I haven't been out of weed for eight months so I don't really know for sure, but I didn't really notice people complaining more than usual. In Finland the "street market" is mostly on a darknet forum where different cities have their own sections and dealers advertise their wares. You setup a meeting on wickr and go meet them. Quality isn't usually that high, but you get nice surprises too.


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Aug 23, 2020)

Here in the states, the inflation is madness.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 23, 2020)

GummyGreenBoy said:


> Here in the states, the inflation is madness.


WTF is going on? This shit is fucking insane.


----------



## GreenhouseGreen (Aug 28, 2020)

CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO said:


> It depends how much blood the cartel shed to get it papi. Usually 5000 pesos a kilo.


5000 MXN =~ 230 USD
1 Kg =~2.21 lb
So, $104/lb? Damn.


----------



## Moonrockman (Aug 29, 2020)

Have you heard of the Mt.Shasta vistas? Within a 5-mile radius of my home hundreds (no joke Google Earth it) of farms have poped up in the last 5 or so years.Most harvest 3 times per year about 35% get 4 per hear. there is a small percentage who grow indoor. The greenhouses around here are producing cannabis that regularly passes for indoor, so I've heard many times from various clients.i keep an open ticket, everything is upfront and problem-free.6 years working with these farmers/neighbors/friends has created a smooth running machine.Prices run from900 to 1400. Again everything is donein the open preventing bulshit drama exedra I like it laid-back and friendly no order is too big.a client today looked at over 40 sample lb.'s before filling his box.


----------



## Moonrockman (Aug 29, 2020)

rekoj0916 said:


> Humboldt buddies are getting 2 for their dep stuff.
> Oregon, my buddies are gettin 24 for their dep.
> & an easy 28-32 for the indoor fire. Around this time there is typically a high demand & low supply locally.


There is no shortage here year round every week of the year there are multiple multiple harvest. Constant supply of fresh top notch greenhouse grown. Too many varieties to list


----------



## tbsanders007 (Oct 20, 2020)

qwizoking said:


> nah. maybe once upon a time. my elec is $.08-.12 per kwh. in cali i already know its automatic double. if im growing outdoor, you cant see my neighbors, this is tx, i mean i have 10's of thousands of acres of land. working cattle ranch too. no choppers..no law enforcement
> 
> what im saying is. its cheaper to produce and less stress.
> my indoor cost me about $10 an oz to produce. i can sell $100 ozs all day. selling a lb at that price still profits me over a grand. how many i need to sell is factored. how much profit does one need? 10k a month? then you start dropping prices and kicking competition.
> ...


What's up? I'm from H-Town and love to hear what you are saying. Cali is getting outrageous with the numbers. Holler at me if you're in my neck of the woods.


----------



## tbsanders007 (Oct 20, 2020)

Moonrockman said:


> There is no shortage here year round every week of the year there are multiple multiple harvest. Constant supply of fresh top notch greenhouse grown. Too many varieties to list


Lots of bull hear in Texas. My next trip will be to your region.


----------



## Moonrockman (Oct 21, 2020)

tbsanders007 said:


> Lots of bull hear in Texas. My next trip will be to your region.


Yeah hit me up I guarantee you never seen nothing like the way I serve it up


----------



## Moonrockman (Oct 21, 2020)

tbsanders007 said:


> What's up? I'm from H-Town and love to hear what you are saying. Cali is getting outrageous with the numbers. Holler at me if you're in my neck of the woods.


No man I'm in northern California 800-1200 for top notch harvest Time is upon me hit me back if you want to come up.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 21, 2020)

There is legal bud here inCanada now going for $27cdn/gram.(taxes and all in) No discounts for bulk.

Ppl pay it like chumps then bitch when I ask $100 for elite clones hahhaha fuckin custies


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 21, 2020)

I'd bitch too about $100 for "elite" clones. Unless your business is being a cloner, give them away for free and make the world a better place.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 21, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> I'd bitch too about $100 for "elite" clones. Unless your business is being a cloner, give them away for free and make the world a better place.


I give away more cannabis seeds and Plants and bud etc than most thats for sure.

By your logic anyone who sells seeds is in the wrong??

I dont have time for stupidity. Im all for helping others but Im not a charity here to supply other people with free shit. 

Honestly, Im tired of this horseshit. Even $1000/clone is a steal considering it is a renewable resource and can produce unlimited income/product.

Sorry not sorry, tired of little whiney bitches
Peace


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 21, 2020)

$100 a clone is ripping off somebody for shit all worth of work. That's my logic. You are basically selling bootlegs and charging some poor sucker because you can. that's my logic. You sound like a punk to me. Peace mofo


----------



## Craigson (Oct 21, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> $100 a clone is ripping off somebody for shit all worth of work. That's my logic. You are basically selling bootlegs and charging some poor sucker because you can. that's my logic. You sound like a punk to me. Peace mofo


So nobody shoukd sell weed either??

I wish we lived in a fantasy land w unicorns and pixie dust and everything was free.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 21, 2020)

Craigson said:


> So nobody shoukd sell weed either??
> 
> I wish we lived in a fantasy land w unicorns and pixie dust and everything was free.


Takes time and money and electricity and water and space to keep clone mothers going. Time to go to post office etc.
But yeah you are right, I should just donate all that for free and take a hit to help those who want free shit


----------



## tbsanders007 (Oct 21, 2020)

Which city in N.Cali? I am planning a trip very soon and don't want to scramble looking for great bud. Your numbers are righteous, can't wait to exhale.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 21, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> I'd bitch too about $100 for "elite" clones. Unless your business is being a cloner, give them away for free and make the world a better place.


Love the sentiment but its costs time and money, only fair to get something back.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 21, 2020)

People should charge time and labor and what’s fair. $100 for “elite” clones is just bs way to rip off fellow growers from work that isn’t yours. Just my opinion. Would you charge $200 for two I wonder? Thought those days were in the past. I get clone suppliers who’s business is that making their bread but if your not just give them away for free. Most of you are like me anyway, throwing a bunch out every month regardless.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 21, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> People should charge time and labor and what’s fair. $100 for “elite” clones is just bs way to rip off fellow growers from work that isn’t yours. Just my opinion. Would you charge $200 for two I wonder? Thought those days were in the past. I get clone suppliers who’s business is that making their bread but if your not just give them away for free. Most of you are like me anyway, throwing a bunch out every month regardless.


Wtf so now you want to regulate price In a free market? Black market at that 

start up a thread with what you think fair prices are for everyone to charge. Then we will fall in line.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Oct 22, 2020)

Had to do a little math on this one.

Adding up cost of seeds, electricity increase and random costs (dirt, grow bags, etc)...... 

About $135-150 per pound... that's high balling though, probably less than that


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Oct 22, 2020)

6-7 years ago top shelf in central mass was 4k, today your looking at 16-2000. No need to be any higher, there's lots.of good medicine around, markets gone to shit, or maybe, it right where its supposed to be


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Oct 22, 2020)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> 6-7 years ago top shelf in central mass was 4k, today your looking at 16-2000. No need to be any higher, there's lots.of good medicine around, markets gone to shit, or maybe, it right where its supposed to be


Massachusetts is really something. Community Host Agreement is crazy. Somebody wants to open a store on your town and bring in more customers for virtually all. The restaurants would have a chance, convenience stores, etc. So the town imposes a fee. Backwards thinking. 
And the Skytop in Cambridge advertises JD Short Blueberry as having 25% THC and 3% CBD. $100 for an eight.


----------



## thenasty1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Takes time and money and electricity and water and space to keep clone mothers going.


you forgot skill
if everyone could do it, there wouldnt be much of a market for clones outside of people buying one at a time to clone off of themselves



DaFreak said:


> $100 for “elite” clones is just bs


maybe. maybe its worth it to get ones hands on a cut that is in high demand. the extra couple hundred per unit that hype strains fetch more than makes up for it. either way, 100 is really on the lower end of that market- ive seen people selling cuts for 4 and 5 figures, and ive heard that was/is the norm for the super hype strains out west


----------



## Moonrockman (Nov 9, 2020)

tbsanders007 said:


> Which city in N.Cali? I am planning a trip very soon and don't want to scramble looking for great bud. Your numbers are righteous, can't wait to exhale.


Okay and this is not a joke Weed California


----------



## Moonrockman (Nov 9, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> Currently 4-4800 outdoor and 5600-6400 for indoor. New zealand. Crazy huh.


Wow are the do you have good growers there


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 9, 2020)

Chicago..I get 2800 for indoor and I let the outdoor go for 14.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 9, 2020)

thenasty1 said:


> you forgot skill
> if everyone could do it, there wouldnt be much of a market for clones outside of people buying one at a time to clone off of themselves
> 
> 
> maybe. maybe its worth it to get ones hands on a cut that is in high demand. the extra couple hundred per unit that hype strains fetch more than makes up for it. either way, 100 is really on the lower end of that market- ive seen people selling cuts for 4 and 5 figures, and ive heard that was/is the norm for the super hype strains out west


Imho I think 5-50 bucks per cut isn’t askin a lot, esp if they’re healthy and also depending on the shoe size. If they’re rockin and ready to flip/take a bunch of cuts, 50-100 bucks isn’t askin a lot. 5 bucks in the cloner, not bad either. They obviously took some time and effort to get em to that point. You see it in the nurseries for plants people are literally just putting on their windowsill, I don’t think 50 is too steep, maybe not even a hundo in some instances but I do hear 4 digit numbers for elite cuts gettin thrown around. It is a shame that’s the case but it is what it is. But hey, sometimes,** people really did the work and hunted thru lots for that one cut. If it’s that good, maybe it is worth a stack.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 9, 2020)

Maybe, but the majority are some sucker who paid a silly amount for a cut and then pass that silliness along. $10 to $25 per cut is reasonable, should cover all your hard work and labor for you big bois.


----------



## Apalchen (Nov 9, 2020)

I can't believe people would bitch about paying a 100 for a cut. Cuts can go for thousands of dollars. You only need to buy it one time and can keep using it forever. You could also then turn around and sell cuts to re coup some of the cost if you wanted. No matter what at only a 100 bucks your gonna get way more than your money's worth for just the herb from that 1 plant.


----------



## RobMac315 (Nov 10, 2020)

Moonrockman said:


> Wow are the do you have good growers there


Yeh bro. It's a weed country. We just had a referendum and missed legalisation narrowly


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 1, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Maybe, but the majority are some sucker who paid a silly amount for a cut and then pass that silliness along. $10 to $25 per cut is reasonable, should cover all your hard work and labor for you big bois.


Bro.

I am one of those "suckers".
Its worth the money Fam...trust me.

Mass Super Skunk. Giesel. Biscotti. Apple Fritter. 91. 

Hell the Khalifa Kush...smh, whattt??!

Think OG kush cuttz in 2002. $$$$

Im about to start paying people to pop seeds for cuttz just to save time. 

We need a price standard. 
$20/gram. retail.
$10 for the grower & $10 for the seller.
Thats how it was...Thats how it should be.
Fuck $125 zips...
Sorry, Not sorry. 

from 2014 to 2020
$60 to $200+ for seeds. why?? Because strains like Zkittles get RIPPED an HyJack'd.

Noobs can chop DANK on the first grow in this day an age. That was unheard of when blueberry first hit the scene.

Dep grows are now fucking FLOODING the streets. 

I swear... 
.2 grams of my grow equals a 6 hour high.
WTF are you going to do with a POUND of That?! Real life??

Not buy weed for 448 days.
That said...
IF you are.Medical...
My weed is free to YOU.


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 1, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Depends on how good it is. $2400-$3200lb here in E Ky.
> 
> $300oz for real deal Chem91 skva that comes from a verified clone. $15 a gram. $3200lb. Oz go for more in big cities, of lesser quality, but I dont fuck with that. Just a bit amongst long time friends. Here in Ky we have alot of weed coming in from out west, and is of mostly Medium quality, and seems like alot of it is sprayed with Terpenes, and the majority has a Lemony flavor, that I cant stand after only a few hits. This shits been around here for 2 years now. Its everywhere, but as of lately, there has been some much better stuff, without the lemon. Theyre getting 300+ oz in Lexington.


This.


----------



## RandomAsshole1 (Dec 14, 2020)

So anyone have any info on Hash and solventless rosin prices?


----------



## Shastafarian (Dec 16, 2020)

innerG said:


> You Cali dudes all harvest in the fall, in the PNW we're pulling dank indoor nugs year-round!


Cali is apart of the PNW you idiot but I lived in Oregon for 3yrs and in Norcal for a year you can't tell me that fuckery and think its true lol. Everywhere has fire and has crap so just matters the growers and the outdoor micro climates in Cali there is tons of micro climates due to Mountains and valleys they produce special pockets of incredibly special grow land that all over in Cali and PNW has this so there outdoor can be trash and 5miles around the side of the hill or down the valley they have Better then most indoor Super crystallly Flame hype yet I was the exact same way I thought only indoor was flame and I grew up in NE FL were Crippy was born and I smoked on the regular but Oregon indoor can be shitty AF I've been to many grows and some guys care some don't it all boils down to that smdh


----------



## Dealgrowz (Dec 28, 2020)

RandomAsshole1 said:


> So anyone have any info on Hash and solventless rosin prices?


I've seen bulk quality rosin go for 50/g in socal but I've also seen oz for 2k


----------



## GODWORK (Aug 22, 2021)

LBC quote at $80 a 8th off the Vegas Strip


----------



## Ice Cubez (Sep 13, 2021)

$1800 cad for top shelf pretty well anywhere in Canada through the gray zone mail order sites.

and it can get pretty damn cheap like $800 a lb for decent indoor stuff id call mids


----------



## AquaTerra (Sep 13, 2021)

Ice Cubez said:


> $1800 cad for top shelf pretty well anywhere in Canada through the gray zone mail order sites.
> 
> and it can get pretty damn cheap like $800 a lb for decent indoor stuff id call mids


Who the hell would pay $1800 you can get "quads" for any grower from $1000-1200. $800 gets you stuff that most people would consider awesome lol


----------



## fskitch (Sep 13, 2021)

800-1000 pound for primo. You guys giving up to 3k a pound are paying 1987 prices. 

Sonoma County


----------



## Ice Cubez (Sep 13, 2021)

AquaTerra said:


> Who the hell would pay $1800 you can get "quads" for any grower from $1000-1200. $800 gets you stuff that most people would consider awesome lol


Might be different over in BC but ive been buying decent amounts of weed qp-1lb for 10 or so years around Ontario and never came by prices like that and got weed I'd consider "Quads"


----------



## MAGpie81 (Sep 13, 2021)

vro said:


> i pay 2k or a bit over for the best deps. in humboldt


Just wanted to shoutout to yr Andre Nickatina album-inspired profile pic.

Mendo here- 13 to 26 hundo, from what I’ve heard. Maybe a g if I were to sell, but I don’t.


----------



## McMoor (Sep 17, 2021)

45 - 8 a quarter. doestn include shipping tho..


----------



## McMoor (Sep 17, 2021)

near me idk.. a pair of nike sweatpants 8.50 in change, prolly call that even


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Sep 17, 2021)

$150.00 and 5 months


----------



## Token Dankies (Sep 21, 2021)

Shit we don't pay for nothin out here, we livin off everyone else.


----------



## GODWORK (Oct 16, 2021)

$900 a unit...N. TX.
Commercial Grade...
It breaks down to Grams In The End
$10 to $15...

$20 for Pure Dank.

Most People dont SMOKE more than 7g in a week
$100 a week 
$400 a month.


----------



## 2klude (Oct 16, 2021)

Ice Cubez said:


> Might be different over in BC but ive been buying decent amounts of weed qp-1lb for 10 or so years around Ontario and never came by prices like that and got weed I'd consider "Quads"


IMO quads are just high trips but all tops.

Anyways, 1000-1200 is already a good price for quads in todays market. I'd say solid trips is going for about 6-800 a pound right now... insanely low prices. Been like this for awhile. I don't think it's a BC thing either... it's canada wide.

Above are wholesale prices. I see MOMS selling good bud for 150 an ounce, same stuff on the legacy market is going for about 100 bucks, legal market probably upwards of 200.


----------



## Ice Cubez (Oct 17, 2021)

eh even the MOM site i ordered from was kinda shit compared to what id really consider quads


----------



## Ice Cubez (Oct 17, 2021)

Ice Cubez said:


> eh even the MOM site i ordered from was kinda shit compared to what id really consider quads


not to mention the legal "Craft" stuff i tried the other day that smells like hay 

imagine $40 for a hq and it smells like hay lol no wonder the legal market is trash


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 17, 2021)

GODWORK said:


> $900 a unit...N. TX.
> Commercial Grade...
> It breaks down to Grams In The End
> $10 to $15...
> ...


I am a part of that group. An oz would get boring by the time i got to the end of it, 
My own gets given away, till i decide to hang on to alittle...usually regret it.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 18, 2021)

Ice Cubez said:


> not to mention the legal "Craft" stuff i tried the other day that smells like hay
> 
> imagine $40 for a hq and it smells like hay lol no wonder the legal market is trash


The legal market isn't all trash. Most of it but not all. Also, looking at some of what people post online of what they harvest I'd rather buy at a dispensary than smoke their stuff even if it was free. Plus they test for stuff here in Oregon. Not to mention some of the crap people spray on their plants.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 18, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The legal market isn't all trash. Most of it but not all. Also, looking at some of what people post online of what they harvest I'd rather buy at a dispensary than smoke their stuff even if it was free. Plus they test for stuff here in Oregon. Not to mention some of the crap people spray on their plants.


Over the weekend I took a ride out some back country roads with my friend on her new Polaris side by side. We stopped by a friend of hers and he walked us out to his "garden."

I could literally smell the myclobutanil fungicide he sprayed. It was so fucking strong it burned my eyes and we were outside!
He plans to harvest this week but wanted to slow down the PM. 
I said "you're going to smoke that shit now"? He said most was going to a local dispo for distillate.

After a few more words I decided it was time to go and I dont think I'll be invited back to his place any time soon.


----------



## Ice Cubez (Oct 18, 2021)

Legal market in Ontario is probably worse than most of Americas legal stuff i had to guess...


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 18, 2021)

Ice Cubez said:


> Legal market in Ontario is probably worse than most of Americas legal stuff i had to guess...


If it's overdried, tiny buds, without decent flavor, and alleged high thc content... It is the same
Still plenty of top notch blackmarket stuff around without all the state and local taxes


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 18, 2021)

OG Kush in my neck of the woods, Eastern Ky, is $2300.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 7, 2021)

2400-4K lb


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 10, 2021)

100-700 in norcal 100 is garbage 700 is best


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 10, 2021)

riuoldmember said:


> 100-700 in norcal 100 is garbage 700 is best


A POUND?!


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 10, 2021)

Go go n chill said:


> A POUND?!


yea its norcal in no where land. everyone out here grows


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 10, 2021)

LOL


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 10, 2021)

riuoldmember said:


> yea its norcal in no where land. everyone out here grows


Time to start growing something more profitable if thats the case


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 10, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> Time to start growing something more profitable if thats the case


you can either move to mendo napa and sonoma and work in wine vineyards or work in logging or grow weed. those are your only choices. further you go in the middle of no where the less options you have and weed becomes your only choice.


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 10, 2021)

At 100 an lb you would be better off pumping gas


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 10, 2021)

its last years not this years. any new stuff is at 400-700.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 10, 2021)

riuoldmember said:


> you can either move to mendo napa and sonoma and work in wine vineyards or work in logging or grow weed. those are your only choices. further you go in the middle of no where the less options you have and weed becomes your only choice.


Not true good sir. I live in sonoma county and they are basically giving money away if your willing to work. GED and some basic tool knowledge gets you 58.50 an hour almost everywhere. 30 an hour starting for most shop rates. Fuck even Panda is starting at 25 an hour.


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 10, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Not true good sir. I live in sonoma county and they are basically giving money away if your willing to work. GED and some basic tool knowledge gets you 58.50 an hour almost everywhere. 30 an hour starting for most shop rates. Fuck even Panda is starting at 25 an hour.


you are right. go past windsor up to cloverdale and thats where norcal actually starts. im from whitethorn.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 10, 2021)

riuoldmember said:


> im from whitethorn.


Why? Can you tell us how that happened? You lived there all your life? A girl? And where you from originally? Someone said you a carpenter by trade. Give us a small visual of your life please!!!!


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 10, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Why? Can you tell us how that happened? You lived there all your life? A girl? And where you from originally? Someone said you a carpenter by trade. Give us a small visual of your life please!!!!


people from different regions of ca will consider norcal in different spots. ask someone in la where they think norcal is and theyll say sf and sac is norcal. ask anyone in eureka and theyll say mendo and up is. when you go to these small towns there is nothing to do. we get electricity from generators and if you want water your 3 options are to divert it which is the most illegal or collect rain water which is less illegal or get it delivered which is legal and costs the most. gas prices keep going up to. the economy is getting worse and wages arent making up for inflation. i dont know about the panda express thing. ive seen them hiring at like 16.50 out off rohnert park expressway. innout even starts at just 18.50 to. they just put a big sign that says make up to x amount then bait you with smaller text under it or just dont tell you until you are at the interview. this is one of the reasons i work for myself.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Nov 11, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> my buddy was telling me if I brought the shit I grow to NY I could get between 4 and 5 racks per pound.
> 
> I dont believe him.


If it’s top shelf and the latest craze (gushers, cookies, gelato etc), believe it.


----------



## Lou7066 (Nov 14, 2021)

Shredder5kallday said:


> How much for a pound near u know we cant share much detail but the more the better the forum for me I say 2600 indoor cali near sac


S.Oregon outdoor good at about 500 indoor ya it gets pricy.


----------



## Lou7066 (Nov 14, 2021)

riuoldmember said:


> people from different regions of ca will consider norcal in different spots. ask someone in la where they think norcal is and theyll say sf and sac is norcal. ask anyone in eureka and theyll say mendo and up is. when you go to these small towns there is nothing to do. we get electricity from generators and if you want water your 3 options are to divert it which is the most illegal or collect rain water which is less illegal or get it delivered which is legal and costs the most. gas prices keep going up to. the economy is getting worse and wages arent making up for inflation. i dont know about the panda express thing. ive seen them hiring at like 16.50 out off rohnert park expressway. innout even starts at just 18.50 to. they just put a big sign that says make up to x amount then bait you with smaller text under it or just dont tell you until you are at the interview. this is one of the reasons i work for myself.


Hey when you hit Humboldt that's just deep southern Oregon. My friend.


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Nov 18, 2021)

What’s everybody in il paying for a lb. Heard it’s flooded


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 18, 2021)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> What’s everybody in il paying for a lb. Heard it’s flooded


With mids


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Nov 18, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> With mids


Lol yea still fucks the prices for local growers


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 18, 2021)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> Lol yea still fucks the prices for local growers


Not if they can grow better than mids


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 18, 2021)

Few have primo shit, everyone talks about how top shelf their shit is! Everything I’ve seen are mids..... except my stuff


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 18, 2021)

Go go n chill said:


> Few have primo shit, everyone talks about how top shelf their shit is! Everything I’ve seen are mids..... except my stuff


Laughing


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 18, 2021)

Go go n chill said:


> Few have primo shit, everyone talks about how top shelf their shit is! Everything I’ve seen are mids..... except my stuff


I'm not saying I'm a great grower or that I grow top shelf, I don't, but it's still better than dispo bud.


----------



## Lou7066 (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm in southern Oregon I have seen top indoor go for 2G and good old fashioned Stony bud outdoor good trim test at 25 go for 9 and decent outdoor med nug 19% go for 4to5 just depends on your budget, taste and quantity.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 18, 2021)

Lou7066 said:


> I'm in southern Oregon I have seen top indoor go for 2G and good old fashioned Stony bud outdoor good trim test at 25 go for 9 and decent outdoor med nug 19% go for 4to5 just depends on your budget, taste and quantity.


Can it go up lets say, if I was to do the booty drop on site? Like hands on my knees slightly bent over shaking it? Or is that considered just regular twerk?


----------



## Lou7066 (Nov 18, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Can it go up lets say, if I was to do the booty drop on site? Like hands on my knees slightly bent over shaking it? Or is that considered just regular twerk?


Not sure what your asking? I'm just an old guy spent 32 yrs inside. Someone asked the question I gave my best answer, if you selling your ass on here boy then I guess I misunderstood what kind of site this is. Did not need no boy butt when I was picking cotton and breaking rocks in the south and don't need no funny style now I'm a free bird. There are other sites later ya'll.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 18, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Can it go up lets say, if I was to do the booty drop on site? Like hands on my knees slightly bent over shaking it? Or is that considered just regular twerk?


Lol 
Depends on if the ass is any good


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 18, 2021)

Lou7066 said:


> Not sure what your asking? I'm just an old guy spent 32 yrs inside. Someone asked the question I gave my best answer, if you selling your ass on here boy then I guess I misunderstood what kind of site this is. Did not need no boy butt when I was picking cotton and breaking rocks in the south and don't need no funny style now I'm a free bird. There are other sites later ya'll.


I’m hoping the booty drop comes from the female persuasion


----------



## Lou7066 (Nov 18, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> At 100 an lb you would be better off pumping gas


Ain't that the truth hell I get 100 a lb just to trim it. Our biggest cost no one talks about is cartel folks moving in and they bring their own farmers, lease 20 sites figure half as sacrifice to the law. We got raids going every day and night raiders every night. You come deep into Humboldt or up my way above the rogue and get caught in the wrong spot we give ya job next to the worms until you not even a memory. So a little extra price to the folks doing the work is deserved.


----------



## Lou7066 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I'm not saying I'm a great grower or that I grow top shelf, I don't, but it's still better than dispo bud.


Shoot I remember when all we had was Colombian gold,red haired sens bud, Mexican dirt weed and Oregon skunk. We didn't care about things like trim, nose and we hoped we got a few seeds so we could try and grow it with mom's tomatoes all we cared about was will it get me stoned man. These days I feel like I'm at a wine tasting with some soft city kid trying to explain how to skin a buck in his loafers and bet he would just wet himself if I spit chew tobacco in his raspberry gin taint tickler drink. Different days dudes.


----------



## Topshelfruns (Nov 18, 2021)

Socal here 
2400 for a lb of fire indoor,
And 1200 for a lb of outdoor.
But some dispos and delivery services out here sell oz's for 300 thats like 4800 a lb


----------



## Lou7066 (Nov 18, 2021)

Topshelfruns said:


> Socal here
> 2400 for a lb of fire indoor,
> And 1200 for a lb of outdoor.
> But some dispos and delivery services out here sell oz's for 300 thats like 4800 a lb


Oz for 300 hell I'm working at the wrong end of this. Send your folks up to Southern Oregon we can probably do them a bit better than that. 300 /oz can't wait to show that to couple folks whining about paying 750 a pound.


----------



## MisterKister (Nov 18, 2021)

I off lbs for 1600 that way they can double their money at least


----------



## ricman (Nov 18, 2021)

It’s the middle of croptober here in OK.. so the market is flooded with cheap outdoor. I’m getting 1500 a pound for fire indoor.... but that’s wholesale to the dispensaries..


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 18, 2021)

i


Lou7066 said:


> Oz for 300 hell I'm working at the wrong end of this. Send your folks up to Southern Oregon we can probably do them a bit better than that. 300 /oz can't wait to show that to couple folks whining about paying 750 a pound.


im getting really good stuff for 600


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 18, 2021)

I have been to CO. NV. 
Im going to OR. OK. IL. & MI. soon

None of the dispensaries have bud thats STICKY. Plus, you cant touch it anyway.

My last grow was pre Trump & Jeff Sessions
Im inspecting weed everywhere... just to see if anyone in these shops can out grow me.

Its getting bad though
I am seeing random spikes in quality that CANT NOT be denied.

Random Terp BOMBS that GAS open air on the Vegas Strip. WAY!! better than ANY dealer on the fucking strip. I was there for 5 days networking. 

This guy is just walking the strip with the fucking cone LIT AF!! Source!? NOT TELLING...haha. Sorry to the homies from LBC but that fool had GAS!! You could smell him from over 20ft.

A Random Pre Roll filled with Flavor EXPLOSIONS on Colfax Ave. Source?! Hawaii
Grower2Grower

GREAT!! weed is lurking in these cities.
I said it before...DANK! is going to Take Over
Solid Growers are going to make TOP Dollar.

Right now, you have to pay that sky high state fee to sell to most dispensaries...I think?! 
Shelf space is lacking...because they only have access to so MANY so-so growers.

Plus, It seems like ALL of the outdoor is in The Streets. Street Dealers are having a ball...16... $50 oz. --selling for $30 an 8th.
($240 a zip/$3800 a unit)

I would throw $560 an oz. for whatever the fuck was in that hawaiian pre roll.
Just 3 growers chopping it up on Colfax Ave.
That 1 half of a cone took a right ROYAL SHIT on everything I have seen from Golden to Aurora.

Mark My Words...
All the lolli pop names that ppl have been making up for recycled genetics is going to FALL HARD!! & Pheno hunters with a solid grasp on skill ARE going to rake in BIG BANK

Dont be surprised if dispensaries start low key buying from the best of the best.

Rant Over. Cheers.


----------



## Lou7066 (Nov 19, 2021)

Lou7066 said:


> Oz for 300 hell I'm working at the wrong end of this. Send your folks up to Southern Oregon we can probably do them a bit better than that. 300 /oz can't wait to show that to couple folks whining about paying 750 a pound.


300 an oz you sure? Hell that's gotta be the pric3


GODWORK said:


> I have been to CO. NV.
> Im going to OR. OK. IL. & MI. soon
> 
> None of the dispensaries have bud thats STICKY. Plus, you cant touch it anyway.
> ...


You just reminded me of my guy who should if nothing else be given the Award for most awesome idea of the decade. The man offers these little tiny ceder shake bird houses. Inside is a little bird fashioned from not the most Dank but, pretty good buds none the less he gets $25 for his tiny creations. His road side hand painted sign simply reads "420 Bird house" $25. Now it's illegal as all hell to street vend that demon weed marijuana but not bird houses it's Americana. I stop and purchase just because why the hell not.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 19, 2021)

Lou7066 said:


> 300 an oz you sure? Hell that's gotta be the pric3
> 
> You just reminded me of my guy who should if nothing else be given the Award for most awesome idea of the decade. The man offers these little tiny ceder shake bird houses. Inside is a little bird fashioned from not the most Dank but, pretty good buds none the less he gets $25 for his tiny creations. His road side hand painted sign simply reads "420 Bird house" $25. Now it's illegal as all hell to street vend that demon weed marijuana but not bird houses it's Americana. I stop and purchase just because why the hell not.


Pics!?....that’s a good one


----------



## BaconSF (Nov 20, 2021)

Bay Area, mids $1200/lb


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Nov 24, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> Bay Area, mids $1200/lb


Thought it was super flooded and way cheaper in cali right now


----------



## Syntax747 (Nov 24, 2021)

Northern Mi - $1300 on the off-season.


----------



## Hygh (Nov 24, 2021)

Outdoor-100-700
Greenhouse-5-1500
Light Dep-400-2500
Indoor-1100 up

Most growers I know are switching over to light dep due to saving costs, same or better quality as indoor, and can be passed off as indoor. NorCal.


----------



## Hygh (Nov 24, 2021)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> Thought it was super flooded and way cheaper in cali right now


It is. Especially with harvest season but Bay Area is always taxing for Boof weed. Gotta go further north or further south for wholesale prices.


----------



## Snoopy808 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hygh said:


> Outdoor-100-700
> Greenhouse-5-1500
> Light Dep-400-2500
> Indoor-1100 up
> ...


That markets done. There was an immediate and unending supply of light deps this year starting mid June. MID JUNE AN OVER SUPPLY OF DEPS! Prices were 5-750 for bomb deps all summer and still now.
That were unscrupulously passed as indoors, thus trashing the confidence of "indoor" stuff presented to buyers. Calling your product light assist or indoors raises flags and scrutiny.
Theres other states pumping indoor at phenomenal amounts and prices and or dep and full term. Meaning the west coast is less desirable to shop as its farther away.
Full term market as a whole is dying out as premium flower. Theres always going to be niche connoisseurs quality growers. But the risk of seeds from hemp, low prices, low quality from wildfires and (still) huge amounts of dep make full term flower primarily for biomass in the future. 
Theres a big increase in concentrates too. Which full term can fill nicely.


----------



## Hygh (Nov 24, 2021)

Snoopy808 said:


> That markets done. There was an immediate and unending supply of light deps this year starting mid June. MID JUNE AN OVER SUPPLY OF DEPS! Prices were 5-750 for bomb deps all summer and still now.
> That were unscrupulously passed as indoors, thus trashing the confidence of "indoor" stuff presented to buyers. Calling your product light assist or indoors raises flags and scrutiny.
> Theres other states pumping indoor at phenomenal amounts and prices and or dep and full term. Meaning the west coast is less desirable to shop as its farther away.
> Full term market as a whole is dying out as premium flower. Theres always going to be niche connoisseurs quality growers. But the risk of seeds from hemp, low prices, low quality from wildfires and (still) huge amounts of dep make full term flower primarily for biomass in the future.
> Theres a big increase in concentrates too. Which full term can fill nicely.


The light dep part is entirely true. You can’t really tell if it’s a high end dep which was pointed out to me by a few growers. Crazy thing about the Bay Area is that majority of its hood weed is being exported to different states, leaving its native land bare. Guess there’s an upside and downside to the turn of events but hopefully we’ll foresee a decrease in prices for the end consumer (maaaybe). I believe deps will bring a new wave of more organically grown weed without much use of any chemicals. Also I forgot to mention C02 which is in between light and indoor which is about 1k+ this far.


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 24, 2021)

deps and full out make no difference. ive seen a lot of full outs that beat deps. if you get bomb mendo or sohum shit its just as good as the deps. people seem to think full outs are less quality than deps for some reason. they probably arent growers themselves or arent from norcal.


----------



## Hygh (Nov 24, 2021)

riuoldmember said:


> deps and full out make no difference. ive seen a lot of full outs that beat deps. if you get bomb mendo or sohum shit its just as good as the deps. people seem to think full outs are less quality than deps for some reason. they probably arent growers themselves or arent from norcal.


Facts. Hard to understand if you’ve never seen it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 24, 2021)

riuoldmember said:


> deps and full out make no difference. ive seen a lot of full outs that beat deps. if you get bomb mendo or sohum shit its just as good as the deps. people seem to think full outs are less quality than deps for some reason. they probably arent growers themselves or arent from norcal.


Have you ever been to norcal?


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 24, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Have you ever been to norcal?


no ive never been there because ive lived in socal my whole life. anything below crescent city is considered norcal now.


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 24, 2021)

riuoldmember said:


> no ive never been there because ive lived in socal my whole life. anything below crescent city is considered norcal now.


i meant socal. you need to live in crescent city to be in norcal.


----------



## Snoopy808 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hygh said:


> The light dep part is entirely true. You can’t really tell if it’s a high end dep which was pointed out to me by a few growers. Crazy thing about the Bay Area is that majority of its hood weed is being exported to different states, leaving its native land bare. Guess there’s an upside and downside to the turn of events but hopefully we’ll foresee a decrease in prices for the end consumer (maaaybe). I believe deps will bring a new wave of more organically grown weed without much use of any chemicals. Also I forgot to mention C02 which is in between light and indoor which is about 1k+ this far.


This year was supposed to be a year where farmers could make a living, work more during summer, to pay for full term harvest and trimming. Deps were supposed to be a lifeline. But everyone went all in on deps. Organized crime too. Theres stil a huge supply of deps getting bought before and at higher ticket than fresh full terms. Full terms where hemp is also legal are suspected to all have seeds to some degree, further keeping the price down for those.


----------



## Hygh (Nov 25, 2021)

So where do see the market heading for next year?


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Nov 25, 2021)

How long do you guys think til the price goes back up?


----------



## Snoopy808 (Nov 26, 2021)

Zero days. Price isnt going back up.
If youre producing on the west coast, deps again will be in huge supply prices starting near and below 8 for the early June. Who am I kidding?!
Right now, where I live in the out in rural farm lands and forests, at night there's hundreds of deps as far as you can see still going glowing orange. Its year round now. No more long winter vacations.
So as a producer for dep you need bulk, or the right strain grown as best as possible to compete with bulk prices. And still get less than 8 all summer long. Be happy with 5-6 for fire deps ffs.
Full term as a producer pencils better for biomass than for flower. Fresh frozen live rosin or other concentrates are a growing market. Hemp that is seeding out full term and the still over supply of deps has full term barely worth paying to trim, and i do not mean hand but machine trim!
Indoors is the category that is holding its value out west. But other states are producing more and cheaper indoors now as well as dep and full terms. Those states can get a full 1-2 points on anything just being closer to a buyers market.


----------



## Meast21 (Nov 26, 2021)

ricman said:


> It’s the middle of croptober here in OK.. so the market is flooded with cheap outdoor. I’m getting 1500 a pound for fire indoor.... but that’s wholesale to the dispensaries..


I'm in upstate NY and the avg price for an ounce is low 200's... Most of the shit I seen is the PGR stuff.


----------



## Hygh (Nov 26, 2021)

The heat is on. Looks like deps will be the new indoor.


----------



## drbudkilo (Nov 26, 2021)

Am in Ontario. you can get a lb from 100 to 1000 if you are connected. street maybe up to 2000?
my buddy picked up 1000 p at 100 each of triple A from the LP as there is a massive glut here. everyone and there dog grows. I give it away free now. gave the bell repair guy a couple oz as a tip. lol


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Nov 26, 2021)

The average price here was around 2000-2200 a few months back now it’s 1600. A buddy says he can get them for a stack tho I haven’t seen them. Illinois


----------



## Snoopy808 (Nov 26, 2021)

Hygh said:


> The heat is on. Looks like deps will be the new indoor.


Uhh no deps are the new full term, the new reggie. Trying to pass deps as indoor will get you laughed at and no sale! Better to be honest than a lying, juice-like cheat.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 26, 2021)

A medical dispensary just opened in my town which is the first in the state. The area was already flooded with cheap grey market bud. Things are about to get interesting.


----------



## BaconSF (Nov 26, 2021)

Lots of growers in California moved to Oklahoma, they ship most of it out of state. Lots of farmers in humboldt county are suiciding


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 26, 2021)

Hygh said:


> The heat is on. Looks like deps will be the new indoor.


Can you show us what your deps look like please?


----------



## Hygh (Nov 26, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Can you show us what your deps look like please?


Three different deps from fellow local enthusiasts. Enjoy.


----------



## Hygh (Nov 26, 2021)

Snoopy808 said:


> Uhh no deps are the new full term, the new reggie. Trying to pass deps as indoor will get you laughed at and no sale! Better to be honest than a lying, juice-like cheat.


If deps are the new Reggie then sign me up!


----------



## Snoopy808 (Nov 26, 2021)

Oof. Reggie. Looks like one or two passes in the machine, no QC after. That, in a picture, is indistinguishable from full term. And brokers always trying to pass it off at a higher point. There's ways to tell. Greenhouse grown under UV plastic and lights expresses like indoor, look and nose. The tell from full sun dep and full term, is on the stems of tops, you can actually see a "tan line" that only full sun grown herb has.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 26, 2021)

Dep is sponge bud.
The calyx can be picked off like corn.
The leaf to bud ratio is better than full term.

Those 4 images are $10 grams all day...


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2021)

If I keep buying weed in 2022...
The streets are done...
dispo weed at $10 is smashing the Dep in the streets.

Im already sick of it...
I need $20 grams of DANK.
Im ready to join a club or something

You can scroll pages at a time in the "what are you smoking today" thread & see the quality of bud people are getting for $10 - $15.

Im secretly waiting on "the great shortage"
When all the "legal" hype fades an the monster growers start to jump ship. 

Most states cut the small guys out with license cost. Small guys were "supposed" to be shoppers at the dispo. Not suppliers.
That was a royal fuck up.

I think the 1 oz direct sales limits in some states was the right move to make. I like the chicago craft license & the NM micro business. I dont like how california changed the OTC vendor sales.

Canada is a actual example of what could happen. Are those pot stock companies still in business??


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 27, 2021)

Hygh said:


> Three different deps from fellow local enthusiasts. Enjoy.


Do you know what strains those are?


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 27, 2021)

Good light deps down here in SoCal are $600 a up the hill u can get the even cheaper.... Its ruined the wholesale market across the board.... too many people grow the same purple weed and nobody wants herb thats green even if its 10x more potent.... purple cookies type weed... gets like 16-2k while OG and Chems get like 14-15.... its a race to the bottom growing the same genetics ...bottle neck Sloth .... Give me some old school dank that gets me blasted.... I'll pay anything to get the old pre 9/11 type chronic.... shit today is meh .... meh


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2021)

Maybe we are behind the times...

I think carts, wax, Sauce & DIAMONDS are the new sexy.

I remember selling my dry sift @$40/g
I remember full melt bubble...
I remember when BHO hit...crazy times
I remember when DABs were underground.
I remember when MoOnRoCks came up.
Now we have SUNRoCKS...

We have WAY MORE Packaging...glossy "little boxes" of who knows wtf...cause I never even look at shit like that in the dispo

Maybe flower is not a part of the future "wavy". 

I admit, I would blast/CO2 spill my harvest just to TASTE some old school pre 2000 cuts or landrace Terps. #INaNYHeartBeat

Refillable carts...Vape Pens...Rigs.
If we all went concentrates in the future...
WTF?! happens to the zip & bag appeal growers live on??

Crazy...US takes out Lebanese Hash fields...
If all the kids that grew up in the BHO era run the market...wtf is flower/bag appeal to them?!

If strains lose their unique HIGH...due to saucing everything...Im done. The high is the ONLY reason I smoke...

If pounds reach for $100 flat...
seeds & CLONES will triple in cost
QPs would be the new 8ths
The nation would turn into a trading event.

If EVERYBODY ...put a freeze on the market. shops would sell out & the price would spike. Then, make it hard to get a pound

Bottom line...
1. We Over Grew 
2. Growers are NOT Dealers
3. Breeders need to go back to CORE Values.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 27, 2021)

OK $900-$1000 and dropping. I can't wait for it to be worthle$$. Legal brought a lot of garbage people who just want to pimp her out. I'm happy to see their biznass venture fail. So much impotent crap on the shelves of dispensaries. They deserve it. Pretending to give a shit about people and overcharging for useless stuff.


----------



## Snoopy808 (Nov 27, 2021)

'Murican growers are realizing what the British empire learned in 19th century India. Its too easy and cheap to produce. Legalization is killing the traditional market growers. With organized crime going huge the last two years flooding markets. Then rec grows allowed to wink wink backdoor literal tons of flower to stay afloat.
Markets are flooded with so much reggie. But there's soo many new cannabis consumers they dont know what really great ganja is or was. Buyers are the ones making $$$ big time right now.
Generally its not about high grade smoke. Its hype and eye appeal.
Back to the lesson. If the government wants to crush the traditional cannabis market they make it easier and less penalties to entice more to grow, oversupply and crash prices. Forcing growers out as its no longer profitable enough versus risk. Thus protecting their state licensed grows and 25-40% tax revenues from purchases.
This change in perspective still allows a more soft war on drugs, little to no jail time, most now are just fines. Which means funding and revenue from seizures and fines and no real change in law enforcement. Another tax or cost of doing business is all it is. But damn you gotta grow more units to sell to have your attorney on retainer cause prices are low this year. So you grow more the next year to move volume instead of quality. But prices are lower again. So you grow more.....This is a bust time out west for many growers.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2021)

THMQ Index!! Nation Wide!!
THE DANK DATA BANK!!
Think...Strainly x IG x ToR...
Grower2Grower.
Zipcode2Zipcode.
^^^^^I want this^^^^^

The "25-40% tax revenues from purchases."
Real people actually paid for THC to amass all of that MONEY!!

IF random ppl had the option to just pay a tax to craft grow & direct sell. I think that market would be LIT!! 

SEED!! BANKS!!!
Genetic History...
Cannabis Cup used to be an actual event.
The fucking Emerald Cup...
I know breeders where THERE with Nuggz!
$$$$ Smoke Samples & Seed Sales.

Most States have 6 - 12 plant counts.
Craft Growers might rock 24 - 32.
Indoors @ 4 - 6 oz. per plant.
Thats plenty.

That 24 - 32 plant count is only for strain space. STILL, at 6 - 12 cuttz of FIRE Genetics
We should be able to shop for just about every strain in the seed finder. Zipcode to Zipcode. 

With all the transport uber!! business men...
Delivery is a part of legal--that I like. 

If I could jump on a network an view/shop local harvest by zipcode. The ONLY reason I wouldnt stop growing is to keep the strains fresh.

Plus, if I see genetics in another zipcode.
I can snatch that package. Once its gone...gotta wait for the REup.

Online...ppl abuse the posting because they want to cover a national market. If 
a website put local craft in front of national members. Think about the KIND of QUALiTY that would show up.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 27, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Good light deps down here in SoCal are $600 a up the hill u can get the even cheaper.... Its ruined the wholesale market across the board.... too many people grow the same purple weed and nobody wants herb thats green even if its 10x more potent.... purple cookies type weed... gets like 16-2k while OG and Chems get like 14-15.... its a race to the bottom growing the same genetics ...bottle neck Sloth .... Give me some old school dank that gets me blasted.... I'll pay anything to get the old pre 9/11 type chronic.... shit today is meh .... meh


Pretty sure all those prices you mentioned are perfect numbers for gardens, no?


----------



## 87Jerseydevil87 (Nov 30, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> my buddy was telling me if I brought the shit I grow to NY I could get between 4 and 5 racks per pound.
> 
> I dont believe him.


You shouldn’t believe him, I’m in New Jersey, I don’t know any one who would pay that now, 3k maybe if it’s really that good. You can definitely get 28. Out of state greenhouse/light deps pushed the price way down, and what’s worst is that it was pushed as indoor and now everyone thinks it should be free basically.


----------



## Hygh (Nov 30, 2021)

What’s considered good strain wise?


----------



## LiquidRooks (Nov 30, 2021)

whew lads i had the worst year of my life and with the market crashing its just a double whammy of terribleness. Anyone else do full terms and get absolutely raped by octobers rain? I probably lost 150-200lbs to mold..


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Dec 1, 2021)

Anyone think the markets gonna go back up or are we here to stay


----------



## 87Jerseydevil87 (Dec 1, 2021)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> Anyone think the markets gonna go back up or are we here to stay


Too many variables, if you’re black market you are trying to beat dispensary prices...if you’re legal you NEED to meet a certain profit margin, so your pricing is based on numerous factors. Price goes up when the supply is short, supply is no where near short. Those fake man made drought days are over...


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm getting 3800 for my lb's all day long in south NJ...............demand is high too.


----------



## 87Jerseydevil87 (Dec 1, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> I'm getting 3800 for my lb's all day long in south NJ...............demand is high too.


Shit....well good for you(not being facetious), i’m up north that would be an anomaly up this way, at least in my circle.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 1, 2021)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> Anyone think the markets gonna go back up or are we here to stay


Is the market bad right now? And what if we were to grow strains that are in rap music? Wouldn't that help? I mean how bad could it possibly be out there right now?


----------



## Hygh (Dec 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Is the market bad right now? And what if we were to grow strains that are in rap music? Wouldn't that help? I mean how bad could it possibly be out there right now?


It’s not too bad. The end consumer is still getting screwed over so someone is winning.


----------



## ricman (Dec 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Is the market bad right now? And what if we were to grow strains that are in rap music? Wouldn't that help? I mean how bad could it possibly be out there right now?


I am in Oklahoma ...and believe me its bad....market is flooded with cheap outdoor weed.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> And what if we were to grow strains that are in rap music? ?


What would be your first go to?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

ricman said:


> I am in Oklahoma ...and believe me its bad....market is flooded with cheap outdoor weed.


I heard the same shit from @DoubleAtotheRON


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

Yep... Fucking sucks right now.


----------



## Hygh (Dec 1, 2021)

ricman said:


> I am in Oklahoma ...and believe me its bad....market is flooded with cheap outdoor weed.


Outdoor weed? How’s that working out?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> What would be your first go to?


Lol.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 1, 2021)

ricman said:


> I am in Oklahoma ...and believe me its bad....market is flooded with cheap outdoor weed.


Does the cheap outdoor look good? Because the light dep I've seen around the site looks pretty below average. No offense to anyone.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Does the cheap outdoor look good? Because the light dep I've seen around the site looks pretty below average. No offense to anyone.


I've never seen outdoor that looks as good as Indo (as we called it as kids), lol.


----------



## ricman (Dec 1, 2021)

Hygh said:


> Outdoor weed? How’s that working out?


Im an indoor grower...but the avalanche of outdoor has flooded the market and drove prices down to unsustainable levels.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 1, 2021)

bk78 said:


> What would be your first go to?


I'm running Gushers and an ice cream cake right now. Anything thug pug or cookie related im trying to research and grab. The stankasours or unicorn poop would go nuts in my area.


----------



## ricman (Dec 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Does the cheap outdoor look good? Because the light dep I've seen around the site looks pretty below average. No offense to anyone.


No its shit in alot of cases...but the dispensaries dont care..there trying to survive too...


----------



## Hygh (Dec 1, 2021)

ricman said:


> Im an indoor grower...but the avalanche of outdoor has flooded the market and drove prices down to unsustainable levels.


Jeez. Hate that it’s come down to this. Hopefully there will be a balance in the market at some point?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Is the market bad right now? And what if we were to grow strains that are in rap music? Wouldn't that help? I mean how bad could it possibly be out there right now?


----------



## Hygh (Dec 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Does the cheap outdoor look good? Because the light dep I've seen around the site looks pretty below average. No offense to anyone.


I take great offense to that sir!


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 1, 2021)

Hygh said:


> I take great offense to that sir!


I doubt you really do. And I'm a lady COCKSUCKER. With a big ass too boot.


----------



## Hygh (Dec 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> I doubt you really do. And I'm a lady COCKSUCKER. With a big ass too boot.


My laughing emoji didn’t come through on my last post.  In other news, when can we expect some Gusher deps to come out?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

Anybody want some free weed? I'd almost rather give it away than argue price with these bastards..... JK OMMA, I don't need a violation.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 1, 2021)

Hygh said:


> My laughing emoji didn’t come through on my last post.  In other news, when can we expect some Gusher deps to come out?


I wish I had a greenhouse to dep. Im running indoor gushers.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Anybody want some free weed? I'd almost rather give it away than argue price with these bastards..... JK OMMA, I don't need a violation.


Are the price for ins over 16 with all the outdoor?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Are the price for ins over 16 with all the outdoor?


Nope.... You're lucky if you can get $1000 or sub $1000


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Anybody want some free weed? I'd almost rather give it away than argue price with these bastards..... JK OMMA, I don't need a violation.


I don't think it's frowned upon to gift shit, but if it is let's go over to the Discord channel and figure it out, lol.

JK man. That sucks the market is shit there now.


----------



## ricman (Dec 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Nope.... You're lucky if you can get $1000 or sub $1000


He is spot on...and that price is for the killer indoor dank.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


You should have posted the actual video so that we could make fun of the Luda's homie's plants.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 1, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You should have posted the actual video so that we could make fun of the Luda's homie's plants.
> View attachment 5039018


Looks like he’s a flusher


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 1, 2021)

But also you guys are all LED right? Doesn't that play a factor like 1200 would be great because one used half the electricity than DE's? At some point that has to be a play right?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You should have posted the actual video so that we could make fun of the Luda's homie's plants.
> View attachment 5039018


Merry Christmas.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 1, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You should have posted the actual video so that we could make fun of the Luda's homie's plants.
> View attachment 5039018


Poor thing is getting brutalized by a fan. (timestamped at 1:50)


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> But also you guys are all LED right? Doesn't that play a factor like 1200 would be great because one used half the electricity than DE's? At some point that has to be a play right?


LED's have nothing to do with it, other than bringing down your cost of goods sold, and expenses. This market is fucked right now.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

Im going to give it one or two more grows to see if it self corrects itself.... after that, and if not, Im going to fully retire.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

Bunch of fucking crooks anyways... do not do business with **** T*** Cannabis CO... they owe me 13 G's .... slow walking me. I may have to take them to court.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

Wish I could say thier name.... but, it may get ugly.. so.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Wish I could say thier name.... but, it may get ugly.. so.


You're talents aren't limited to growing,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

Really a shame too.... I like producing rooms like this, but not for sub $1000's....


----------



## ricman (Dec 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Bunch of fucking crooks anyways... do not do business with **** T*** Cannabis CO... they owe me 13 G's .... slow walking me. I may have to take them to court.


I fucking hate that...was that on consignment? Those bastards.....


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're talents aren't limited to growing,


Yeah... I might get into that other thing.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Really a shame too.... I like producing rooms like this, but not for sub $1000's....View attachment 5039033


And I'd love smoking it,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

ricman said:


> I fucking hate that...was that on consignment? Those bastards.....


Under full legal contract... They have a copy of the chain of custody and payment schedule. Im charging $50 a day in late fees.. So far, they are $1750 in late fees.


----------



## ricman (Dec 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Under full legal contract... The have a copy of the chain of custody and payment schedule. Im charging $50 a day in late fees.. So far, they are $1750 in late fees.


I hope you get all your owed and then some.....fucking rat bastards....


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

ricman said:


> I hope you get all your owed and then some.....fucking rat bastards....


This guy got loud with Paige on the phone today... good thing I wasn't here... I prob would have lost it, and drove up to ***** and kicked the shit out of this guy.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

.... but, you gotta stay low in this biz.... legal biz anyways. Otherwise......I can be "not so nice".


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

Did you know that ferrel hogs will eat bones and all?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> .... but, you gotta stay low in this biz.... legal biz anyways. Otherwise......I can be "not so nice".


I think a lot of us stoners are totally chill unless crossed, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Did you know that ferrel hogs will eat bones and all?


Let the pigs eat their bodies and use the manure to feed the plants, lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I think a lot of us stoners are totally chill unless crossed, lol.


And that's what sucks about the legal biz.... otherwise, i'd do a knock and talk... without the talking.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> And that's what sucks about the legal biz.... otherwise, i'd do a knock and talk... without the talking.


Thanks for making my point, lol.


----------



## ricman (Dec 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Did you know that ferrel hogs will eat bones and all?


its just a fucking shame that there are douche bags like that in business....you spend months growing and tending...deliver a high quality product....and they try and steal from you!!! fucking crooks


----------



## Hygh (Dec 1, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> I wish I had a greenhouse to dep. Im running indoor gushers.


Faaaaaancy


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

ricman said:


> its just a fucking shame that there are douche bags like that in business....you spend months growing and tending...deliver a high quality product....and they try and steal from you!!! fucking crooks


Yep... that's exactly what they're doing... stealing from me. They have my product, have sold it, and not paying the balance.


----------



## Hygh (Dec 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I don't think it's frowned upon to gift shit, but if it is let's go over to the Discord channel and figure it out, lol.
> 
> JK man. That sucks the market is shit there now.


We have a discord channel?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

Microbes alone will breakdown bone actually. It's kinda crazy.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Microbes alone will breakdown bone actually. It's kinda crazy.


Takes too much time.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Takes too much time.


You're right. The pigs or acid is smarter, lol.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

Breaking Bad style.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 1, 2021)

Check you guys later..... I gotta go spray my clones with Spinosad before the lights go out.... found an early case of thrips. At least I can legally kill them.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 3, 2021)

An electric bill .


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 5, 2021)

I ran into a female with a 3 inch nugg...
This is unusual for my local area.

She ask for $25.
I paid it to INSPECT the weed.
1.Over Grown...atypical for Dep bud
2. Brittle...very few if any trichomes
3. Nice bud structure though
100% Dep...

Indoor is safe...if All the Dep bud is like what she had. All quantity...very low quality.

At worse , we have to sort through this "crap"...for all the "budget/cheap" smokers.

If that is the street presentation of DEP...Ill buy "popcorn" indoor ANY day.

I "gave" 2.5 grams AWAY...
I did smoke 1 gram.
I still have 1.25 grams left.

IF what she had was a general standard for DEP...
1. its the new outdoor
2. Indoor is KING
3. Buyers will catch on before 2023...hopefully.


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 5, 2021)

^^^ this just give more credence to the resin vs. flower event I spoke about.

Another smoker came to me with the same exact topic AT Random: "I think WAX is gonna take over Flower for Me"

IF more pre 2000 smokers go to Wax...
The market is going to feel a seismic shift.
Im expecting it...
I was in a local smoke shop...all the new portable dab rigs are spot on in price point & they are sleek & bad ass.
Think puffco & seahorse MAX...

If we as smokers, can get the same details in every strains "HIGH" through the Wax...its on in 2023.


----------



## Snoopy808 (Dec 5, 2021)

Whats really needed is a grading scale, independent of the testing labs. You can shop for favorable labs, or even bribe them to get whatever test results you want or need.
Buyers ask for 'OG' or 'gas' nose not knowing what that really is. I show them Ghost OG and they say thats not an OG nose. Motorbreath or grease monkey or jetfuelxg33 and they say thats not gas.
A grading scale based on objective inputs, lab tests % cannabinoids and terps etc. And Subjective inputs, nose, taste, appearance like coffee, wine or beer get not judged but described.
Wax and concentrates is the direction the industry as a whole wants for cannabis commerce. What else you gonna do with unrestricted over production of flower?
I know a few processors. Years ago they had to buy trim at $150-200/# and quality was all over the place. Now they can pick what they want to buy at $20-50/# or have contracts with growers. And with so much flower the last couple of years they are able to do flower runs instead of trim runs a lot of times. They can get bucked but not trimmed units for 150-300 for their processing. Independent growers dont have that revenue stream as much anymore.
Indoors is King. Full term is for concentrates. Deps are the new reggie.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 6, 2021)

And now for something totally different.......$3800/lb. all day long!


----------



## catdaddy516 (Dec 6, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> And now for something totally different.......$3800/lb. all day long!
> View attachment 5042079


Nice crop. What variety is that?


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 7, 2021)

Ethos End Game........a pretty strong indica. It put me right out at night..


----------



## BaconSF (Dec 12, 2021)

Think prices in cali will go up come January?


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 12, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> Think prices in cali will go up come January?


Keep an eye on OR.
Their Market is the one to indicate any upward price action.


----------



## BaconSF (Dec 14, 2021)

GODWORK said:


> Keep an eye on OR.
> Their Market is the one to indicate any upward price action.


is there a website or something to track this?


----------



## Hygh (Dec 14, 2021)

BaconSF said:


> is there a website or something to track this?


Leafed out?


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Dec 31, 2021)

Anything new?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 31, 2021)

With the impending water shortages in the Midwest, and West, especially California Oregon, Washington many growers are going to be in deep shit as far as getting enough water to supply their crops. Weed is a very heavy water using crop. Hopefully the snows out west will help with the impending shortage, and winter isnt over yet, and they will probably get more precipitation to help ease the drought.


----------



## BaconSF (Jan 1, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> With the impending water shortages in the Midwest, and West, especially California Oregon, Washington many growers are going to be in deep shit as far as getting enough water to supply their crops. Weed is a very heavy water using crop. Hopefully the snows out west will help with the impending shortage, and winter isnt over yet, and they will probably get more precipitation to help ease the drought.


nobody in California wants outdoors anymore. The market for indoors are fucked too, especially if you’re not growing top shelf. Indoor mids are going for $800-$1200/lb


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> nobody in California wants outdoors anymore. The market for indoors are fucked too, especially if you’re not growing top shelf. Indoor mids are going for $800-$1200/lb


What does top shelf look like?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 1, 2022)

Looks over shoulder 

Basically free


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> What does top shelf look like?


the bottom of a high shelf


----------



## Lastmanstandin31 (Jan 1, 2022)

600 a lb here for decent shit people bring back from the Westcoast.


----------



## GarageGardener69 (Jan 1, 2022)

East coast Could easily be 3600-4 fire gas etc Quality zips are 3 easily… I’ve even seen the effects of this inflation bullshit too lol..


----------



## Hygh (Jan 1, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> nobody in California wants outdoors anymore. The market for indoors are fucked too, especially if you’re not growing top shelf. Indoor mids are going for $800-$1200/lb


Where are those 8-1200/lb indoor mids you speak of. Sounds like what I was quoted on dep the other day.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 2, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> nobody in California wants outdoors anymore. The market for indoors are fucked too, especially if you’re not growing top shelf. Indoor mids are going for $800-$1200/lb


Colorado is also in a drought. 65% of the state is in either exceptional, or extreme drought. Oregon, and Washingtom State are also in a drought.


According to a U.S. Drought Monitor map published by the National Drought Mitigation Center at the University of Nebraska-Lincoln, the 11 states experiencing extreme drought conditions are* New Mexico; Arizona; California; Nevada; Utah; Oregon; Washington; Montana; North Dakota; Colorado; and Wyoming*.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Lastmanstandin31 said:


> 600 a lb here for decent shit people bring back from the Westcoast.


What?, it's not even worth growing; let alone trimming and curing for that price.
GTFO out w/that cartel shit.


----------



## BaconSF (Jan 2, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> What?, it's not even worth growing; let alone trimming and curing for that price.
> GTFO out w/that cartel shit.


Has to be outdoors. Otherwise there’s really no margin transportating it from the west


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 2, 2022)

We get some really good OG Kush here in North Eastern Ky from Colorado, and it retails for $2200 an lb. $240-$250oz. It super choke. Good stuff. Gives some people anxiety. Long lasting.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 2, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> Has to be outdoors. Otherwise there’s really no margin transportating it from the west


But you can only run outdoors once/year, unless you're near the equator.
There's no margin period anymore for that pricing, that's $37.50 an ounce; what I used to pay...in 1982!


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 2, 2022)

It costs me about $150 to grow a pound. Street weed is $250 an oz. Dispensary weed is $400 an oz. 

I'm no math wizard, but there appears to be an absurd amount of markup at every level. 

I save thousands of dollars by growing my own and I know it's clean. I will continue to grow if weed ever gets dirt cheap on the retail level.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 2, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> It costs me about $150 to grow a pound. Street weed is $250 an oz. Dispensary weed is $400 an oz.


$150/mo for me on electric X 3=$450 plus all my time.
Plus a bag of sunshine medium = $500/lb.


----------



## Hygh (Jan 2, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> But you can only run outdoors once/year, unless you're near the equator.
> There's no margin period anymore for that pricing, that's $37.50 an ounce; what I used to pay...in 1982!


It’s possible. I’ve seen weed sell for 50/oz 150-200lb but there’s something generally wrong with it (seeds, old, burnt, improperly cured, etc). Outdoor at 600 is pretty plausible though given that people shy away from outdoor grown weed.


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Jan 2, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> $150/mo for me on electric X 3=$450 plus all my time.
> Plus a bag of sunshine medium = $500/lb.


Your electric cost per light shouldn’t exceed 40-60 per light per month depending on your cost per kWh and that’s running hps


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 2, 2022)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> Your electric cost per light shouldn’t exceed 40-60 per light per month depending on your cost per kWh and that’s running hps


Ok let’s select local “high usage” (indexed on property history) $0.42/kWH.
A 1000 HPS draws 1300 watts once you include ballast and fans.
So 15 kWh at .42 is an extra $6.30 a day which is more than triple your high estimate.


----------



## Lastmanstandin31 (Jan 2, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> What?, it's not even worth growing; let alone trimming and curing for that price.
> GTFO out w/that cartel shit.


If you buy in quantity its even cheaper. Don't be mad at me I didn't set the prices. Was just answering the question. I neither buy or sell it.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Jan 2, 2022)

$2600 for a lb of top shelf fire around here. But what most people in this thread call top shelf is mids. If its truly some top shelf exotic then it will always hold its value.

Check the dark web for reference. You can get $800-$1200 lbs all day and everyone calls it fire and best value on the dark net. Then get a $2800-3500 lb from a vendor and peep the difference. 90% of it ships from Cali. Theres just a huge difference of what people are calling fire and what is truly exotic top shelf weed. It's easy as hell to grow weed. It's hard as hell to grow good weed.


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Jan 3, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Ok let’s select local “high usage” (indexed on property history) $0.42/kWH.
> A 1000 HPS draws 1300 watts once you include ballast and fans.
> So 15 kWh at .42 is an extra $6.30 a day which is more than triple your high estimate.


Didn’t realize ur paying .42 a kwh that’s insane it’s about .10 here


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 3, 2022)

The average residential electricity rate in my city in Kentucky is* 9.18¢/kWh
The average for Ky is 9.43/kwh

The average residential electricity rate in Kentucky is 9.43¢/kWh, which ranks 46th in the nation and is 20.62% less than the national average rate of 11.88¢/kWh. *


----------



## harrychilds (Jan 3, 2022)

I've never bought a pound of weed but from my calculations, if I were to grow a pound of top quality in house genetics I would probably want about £4,000


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 3, 2022)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> Your electric cost per light shouldn’t exceed 40-60 per light per month depending on your cost per kWh and that’s running hps


Not my lights, I supplement HPS with additional UV bulbs designed for iguanas.
Plus there is added electricity for climate control, and a separate veg room.
No expense is spared, so that all products are organic; and of better quality than dispensaries.


----------



## BaconSF (Jan 9, 2022)

Are we going to see a Spring recovery in price? Doesn’t seem promising…


----------



## BaconSF (Jan 9, 2022)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> Didn’t realize ur paying .42 a kwh that’s insane it’s about .10 here


0.30 in Bay Area, California.


----------



## BaconSF (Jan 9, 2022)

Blazin Budz said:


> $2600 for a lb of top shelf fire around here. But what most people in this thread call top shelf is mids. If its truly some top shelf exotic then it will always hold its value.
> 
> Check the dark web for reference. You can get $800-$1200 lbs all day and everyone calls it fire and best value on the dark net. Then get a $2800-3500 lb from a vendor and peep the difference. 90% of it ships from Cali. Theres just a huge difference of what people are calling fire and what is truly exotic top shelf weed. It's easy as hell to grow weed. It's hard as hell to grow good weed.


what would you rate this?


----------



## riuoldmember (Jan 9, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> what would you rate this?
> 
> View attachment 5063719


looks like any outdoor we see out here in norcal


----------



## BaconSF (Jan 9, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> looks like any outdoor we see out here in norcal


so lows?


----------



## riuoldmember (Jan 9, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> so lows?


no its some of the better grown stuff for sure. i cant see it in good detail but its for sure good enough to get you high and thats all that matters


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Jan 10, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> Are we going to see a Spring recovery in price? Doesn’t seem promising…


I doubt it man maybe if everyone took a break for a year but the way everyone keeps over producing it’s not gonna bounce back and a lot of people don’t care about pushing quality they will take the cheapest shit they can get. There is a lot of old 2020 outdoor going around for cheap around here right now looks like crap


----------



## BaconSF (Jan 20, 2022)

Seeing Bay Area prices slowly creeping up for runtz/gelatos.

went from $850-1000 -> $1000-1200


----------



## BaconSF (Jan 20, 2022)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> I doubt it man maybe if everyone took a break for a year but the way everyone keeps over producing it’s not gonna bounce back and a lot of people don’t care about pushing quality they will take the cheapest shit they can get. There is a lot of old 2020 outdoor going around for cheap around here right now looks like crap


I think a lot of outdoor growers called it quits in 2021, they weren’t able to move packs for even $300


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 20, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> Seeing Bay Area prices slowly creeping up for runtz/gelatos.
> 
> went from $850-1000 -> $1000-1200


A lot of product from your state is flooding into our high priced legal state:
Gotta love Vice news... 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbhzM6vrNho


----------



## riuoldmember (Jan 20, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> A lot of product from your state is flooding into our high priced legal state:
> Gotta love Vice news...
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbhzM6vrNho


people growing weed in california then selling it in other states is new. people just came up with this idea recently.


----------



## MisterKister (Jan 20, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> people growing weed in california then selling it in other states is new. people just came up with this idea recently.


I mean its really revolutionary if you think about it...


----------



## BaconSF (Jan 20, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> A lot of product from your state is flooding into our high priced legal state:
> Gotta love Vice news...
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbhzM6vrNho


nah, it’s Oklahoma that’s flooding the market


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 21, 2022)

Boofville Okie Dokie PGR mafia aka OKC


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 21, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> nah, it’s Oklahoma that’s flooding the market


With gorilla glue at $100/zip?...


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 21, 2022)

In Aus so looking at $300-3200 ATM.


----------



## Turpsnstuff (Jan 23, 2022)

Where I'm at you can buy a lb of top shelf for 800$-1600$ per lb off the black market or you can buy dirty mids/lows off the government and pay 300$ 28 grams or single grams of "top shelf" for 18$- 23$ a gram.


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Jan 23, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> Seeing Bay Area prices slowly creeping up for runtz/gelatos.
> 
> went from $850-1000 -> $1000-1200


Pink Runtz


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Turpsnstuff said:


> Where I'm at you can buy a lb of top shelf for 800$-1600$ per lb off the black market or you can buy dirty mids/lows off the government and pay 300$ 28 grams or single grams of "top shelf" for 18$- 23$ a gram.


What state or country are you located in?.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 24, 2022)

Who cares, i haven't bought any in over 18 months.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jan 24, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> What state or country are you located in?.


That's the eastcoast. Except people are buying pounds for up to 2400, so I've heard.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 24, 2022)

A dispensary finally opened here and they're selling $50 cuts of two strains that are now sold out. I suspect the street prices won't be fluctuating much for a while.


----------



## Turpsnstuff (Jan 24, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> What state or country are you located in?.


Canada. Government weed sucks so I grow my own ditch weed for cheaper or buy it from people I know that grow way better shit than me. Market value is gone way down, the market is super saturated with all types of buds. Used to be lbs here would sell for 600$ for dirty brick weed to 3500$ For top quality. That was before the government stuck their dicks in the cannabis industry and tried to fuck everyone.


----------



## Antidote Man (Jan 25, 2022)

Massachusetts is a stones throw from where I'm at in NY. The dispensary prices have only gone up though. WTF.

60 an 1/8 my ass. Someone should kick in their storefronts...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 26, 2022)

Turpsnstuff said:


> Canada. Government weed sucks so I grow my own ditch weed for cheaper or buy it from people I know that grow way better shit than me. Market value is gone way down, the market is super saturated with all types of buds. Used to be lbs here would sell for 600$ for dirty brick weed to 3500$ For top quality. That was before the government stuck their dicks in the cannabis industry and tried to fuck everyone.











Canadian pot company BC Craft files for bankruptcy protection as market shrinks


BC Craft Supply lines up interim financing from Avro Capital as it pursues restructuring, while overall pot sales decline in Canada




www.marketwatch.com




Seems many north of the border are feeling the crunch.
Eventually, people will not wish to sell cannabis at low prices; let alone produce it.
Then the price will go back up to fair market value.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 26, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Canadian pot company BC Craft files for bankruptcy protection as market shrinks
> 
> 
> BC Craft Supply lines up interim financing from Avro Capital as it pursues restructuring, while overall pot sales decline in Canada
> ...


What happened in Canada was the elites legalised it so they could steal the entire industry from the black market and make big money. They're the ones who spent the money to build these huge companies that got all the right approvals from the government so they could monopolise the market but they didn't count on average people telling them to go stuff themselves.

Average folks kept growing underground like they always did and new people started growing their own and the big guys discovered they couldn't just walk in and take over. Now those big companies are screwed and rightly so.


----------



## BaconSF (Jan 26, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> What happened in Canada was the elites legalised it so they could steal the entire industry from the black market and make big money. They're the ones who spent the money to build these huge companies that got all the right approvals from the government so they could monopolise the market but they didn't count on average people telling them to go stuff themselves.
> 
> Average folks kept growing underground like they always did and new people started growing their own and the big guys discovered they couldn't just walk in and take over. Now those big companies are screwed and rightly so.


it’s also these legal companies flooding the black markett through the back door with impunity that’s what’s really messing up the price of weed


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> it’s also these legal companies flooding the black markett through the back door with impunity that’s what’s really messing up the price of weed


Whats sketchy too is there’s even more big acreage permits about to go online down in the Salinas Valley and SLO county. Yeah, mostly greenhouse but will still fuck with shit even more when the excess hits our traditional market. I know i’m not even going to attempt outdoor this season. 300/lb. Fuck me.


----------



## NotTheRobot (Jan 27, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> What happened in Canada was the elites legalised it so they could steal the entire industry from the black market and make big money. They're the ones who spent the money to build these huge companies that got all the right approvals from the government so they could monopolise the market but they didn't count on average people telling them to go stuff themselves.
> 
> Average folks kept growing underground like they always did and new people started growing their own and the big guys discovered they couldn't just walk in and take over. Now those big companies are screwed and rightly so.


As a new grower in Canada what they did was allow me to grow a small amount legally. I now have rights I didn't used to have. It's a win for me.

As for who's money is in the big companies, today it isn't gov money or big investors. Weed is a loser on the markets. It's mostly bagholders (individuals) at this point that still have money in the game. The legal companies are bleeding to the point that they will disappear unless something changes. Then Canada will buy it's weed from the States which will legalize federally unless the feds just keep ignoring that the individual states are showing the feds are really powerless. There is still a black market, just much less of it. 

Growing for me isn't telling any one to go stuff themselves. I enjoy growing.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 27, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Now those big companies are screwed and rightly so.


Pigs get fat, hogs get slaughtered.  
It was only legalized in my state due to their running out of things to tax.
Then they told me I needed $500K to even apply for a craft growing license, to sell to dispensaries; and rent commercial property to produce it.
No thanks, and nobody else bothered with this type of licensing.
It's the reason all strains, no matter the dispensary location; are the same here in Illinois.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Pigs get fat, hogs get slaughtered.
> It was only legalized in my state due to their running out of things to tax.
> Then they told me I needed $500K to even apply for a craft growing license, to sell to dispensaries; and rent commercial property to produce it.
> No thanks, and nobody else bothered with this type of licensing.
> It's the reason all strains, no matter the dispensary location; are the same here in Illinois.


"Legalised" in America, everything is corrupt equally!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2022)

NotTheRobot said:


> As a new grower in Canada what they did was allow me to grow a small amount legally. I now have rights I didn't used to have. It's a win for me.
> 
> As for who's money is in the big companies, today it isn't gov money or big investors. Weed is a loser on the markets. It's mostly bagholders (individuals) at this point that still have money in the game. The legal companies are bleeding to the point that they will disappear unless something changes. Then Canada will buy it's weed from the States which will legalize federally unless the feds just keep ignoring that the individual states are showing the feds are really powerless. There is still a black market, just much less of it.
> 
> Growing for me isn't telling any one to go stuff themselves. I enjoy growing.


You're not buying theirs they the mail, though.

Isn't it a great hobby? So rewarding!


----------



## NotTheRobot (Jan 27, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Isn't it a great hobby? So rewarding!


A big +1 on enjoying growing.


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 27, 2022)

Legal Glass Box grows destroying the market in the states.... so much weed out the back door that looks like bomb indoors and it $500-600 a unit .... 99.1 % of consumers think its indoors... Elite Indoors .... not the same clone or pack of seeds everyone has... still fetches a premium .... its all about popping seeds and finding different genetics


----------



## GODWORK (Jan 27, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> what would you rate this?
> $10 a gram all day.
> View attachment 5063719





CaliVerner420 said:


> Pink Runtz


 $15 - $20 a gram


----------



## BaconSF (Jan 27, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> $15 - $20 a gram


I wish I could get $10/gram. Even $3/gram is great


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 28, 2022)

Don’t do lbs, but 200/oz is pretty standard in my hood for top shelf


----------



## BaconSF (Jan 28, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Don’t do lbs, but 200/oz is pretty standard in my hood for top shelf


nice, doesn’t look dense, but I’m sure it smokes clean as no PGR in that bud


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 28, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> nice, doesn’t look dense, but I’m sure it smokes clean as no PGR in that bud


Fresh out the trim bin lol. Way denser than it looks in the pic but yeah no pgrs unless you count kelp


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Feb 3, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> A dispensary finally opened here and they're selling $50 cuts of two strains that are now sold out. I suspect the street prices won't be fluctuating much for a while.


There 8 out here that's crazy


----------



## GODWORK (Feb 4, 2022)

$20 a gram...it is a must.
The crossing of state lines for less than $10.
That's a BIG 5 Yr. No Go.

It's Winter.
I don't care who has any...I have +10+ strains.
2: *10/10 __$100/19 ct. Kromes White!!
1: *9/10 __$++/19 ct. Zkittles x Purple Punch!!
3: *8/10 __$80/19 ct. Mac1!!
2: *7/10 __$70/19 ct. Wedding Cake!!
1: *6/10 __$$ __GG4!! Very Well Grown
2: *4/10...FLUSH YOUR DAMN!!!! PLANTS!!!!


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 4, 2022)

dis market sux


----------



## GODWORK (Feb 4, 2022)

Cereal Milk is an ELITE Cutt.


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 4, 2022)

im selling dat cali yellow for 200 a pound its sum zazAaaa


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 4, 2022)

here it is this is real outdoor all natural. its just a plant thrown outside without feeding it in the dirt and hardly any water. its also last years


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 4, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> here it is this is real outdoor all natural. its just a plant thrown outside without feeding it in the dirt and hardly any water. its also last years


No one here wants your schwagg


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 4, 2022)

best


----------



## Gdp1 (Feb 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> No one here wants your schwagg


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 4, 2022)

im sellijg this for 500 a pound


----------



## GODWORK (Feb 4, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> im sellijg this for 500 a pound


People buy this for [email protected]
I see it everyday.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 4, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> im sellijg this for 500 a pound


Well tbh
If you were selling it you wouldn’t be doing dis 
I’ve never been good at judging weed quality from trim pics
Just sayin


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 4, 2022)

CaliVerner420 said:


> There 8 out here that's crazy


8 dollar 1/8ths?


----------



## GODWORK (Feb 4, 2022)

560oz


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 4, 2022)

120oz


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 4, 2022)

110oz


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 4, 2022)

110oz


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 4, 2022)

I think we have reached the point where it is time to say GOODBYE


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> 110oz


This infomercial is officially over.
All you're lacking is a "For Sale" sign to peddle your weed. 
Asking nicely for you to please stop.


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Feb 5, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> dis market sux


Surely it can’t stay like this


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 5, 2022)

If this tread keeps going, eventually the weed will be selling us. Mark my words!


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 6, 2022)

*trend.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 6, 2022)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> Surely it can’t stay like this


I’m not a believer in god but i’m about to start praying like i am. I dont think this will get any better. There will be a correction soon but this shit will be the biggest drop in prices that sticks and isn’t because croptober.
I see 1000 dollar indoor fire being the normal pack price in Ca soon. I just got 14 for the most colorful fire you can imagine. Next year i predict it will be 1000. But should stabilize at that. I hope i’m wrong believe me.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 6, 2022)

Potent weed will make a comeback… the purple hype is being exposed… real OG Kush and anything related that’s actually lethal potency will move even in this flood of boof


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 6, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Potent weed will make a comeback… the purple hype is being exposed… real OG Kush and anything related that’s actually lethal potency will move even in this flood of boof


There are so many forms of concentrates and edibles that I don't really see the point. I was never really into the THC arms race. Everything gets me high off of a few tokes, but I like to take many tokes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> There are so many forms of concentrates and edibles that I don't really see the point. I was never really into the *THC arms race*. Everything gets me high off of a few tokes, but I like to take many tokes.


I like that term. . . Mind if I borrow it on occasion?


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 7, 2022)

Most people prefer to smoke flowers … concentrates are for crackheads and edibles are meh … nothing compares to dank flowers …


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 7, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Most people prefer to smoke flowers … concentrates are for crackheads and edibles are meh … nothing compares to dank flowers …


You must not be aware of the youth. Carts are probably the #1 method of delivery at this point.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> You must not be aware of the youth. Carts are probably the #1 method of delivery at this point.


He had me at “concentrates are for crackheads “


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 7, 2022)

Maybe concentrates are for people who don’t want to wreck their lungs


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Maybe concentrates are for people who don’t want to wreck their lungs


Don’t get him started on those vapers


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 7, 2022)

Also hashish has been around for a very long time. Smoking flower was considered crackheadish to most of the world until modern times.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Also hashish has been around for a very long time. Smoking flower was considered crackheadish to most of the world until modern times.


OMG 
clutches pearls


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 7, 2022)

the carts aka Hot Dog Juice.... those are the bottom of the list of right above consumable Hemp... I know tons of people who buy liters and make their own for the market.... its the most Hocus Pocus product of all cannabis 

Concentrates comment was a bit harsh.... shit just makes your tolerance so high that you lose the ability to understand individual strains ... Edibles feel nothing like smoking flowers... last too long... they wholesale out here in my scene for $3.50 thats with all the fancy packaging and all... also the Clean liters of Distillate tested and verified very potent....cost $6.50 to make on the black market again with al the bells/whistles as far as packaging ..type of Cart...etc ... SoCal ...Orange County


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 7, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> the carts aka Hot Dog Juice.... those are the bottom of the list of right above consumable Hemp... I know tons of people who buy liters and make their own for the market.... its the most Hocus Pocus product of all cannabis
> 
> Concentrates comment was a bit harsh.... shit just makes your tolerance so high that you lose the ability to understand individual strains ... Edibles feel nothing like smoking flowers... last too long... they wholesale out here in my scene for $3.50 thats with all the fancy packaging and all... also the Clean liters of Distillate tested and verified very potent....cost $6.50 to make on the black market again with al the bells/whistles as far as packaging ..type of Cart...etc ... SoCal ...Orange County


Personally I'm with you. I make and dab shatter, but I smoke buds most of the time. I'm just saying we are becoming a minority. I think there will always be a demand for flower, but it's definitely not the king that it once was.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 7, 2022)

I picked up 8 different ounces of shatter/budder/diamonds for $800 bucks. I will never grow or blast again at that price point.


----------



## GODWORK (Feb 9, 2022)

IF YOU ARE INTO COKE...SELL COKE ONLY!!.

I HATE DEALING WITH COKE PEOPLE...THEY BRING COKE SHIT INTO THE MIX.
*DOUBLE FELONS
*GUNS
*DRAMA

FREE THE FUCKING PLANT ...AGAIN!!


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 9, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> IF YOU ARE INTO COKE...SELL COKE ONLY!!.
> 
> I HATE DEALING WITH COKE PEOPLE...THEY BRING COKE SHIT INTO THE MIX.
> *DOUBLE FELONS
> ...


I feel this.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> IF YOU ARE INTO COKE...SELL COKE ONLY!!.
> 
> I HATE DEALING WITH COKE PEOPLE...THEY BRING COKE SHIT INTO THE MIX.
> *DOUBLE FELONS
> ...


AND FUCKING METH! As if it really needs to be said!


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 10, 2022)

Man.... Good Job is a truck driver right now... I know a couple dudes that make over a Million dollars a year driving huge amounts of herb from one side of the coast to the other... 2 points per unit and these 18 wheelers have minimum of 500... usually around 1000-1500 .... str8 Cash on Delivery 

Of course you gotta have some major nutts to drive those loads into dry states where u still get fucked if your busted


----------



## Daddymcdank (Feb 10, 2022)

exotic is always 2000-3200


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 10, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m not a believer in god but i’m about to start praying like i am. I dont think this will get any better. There will be a correction soon but this shit will be the biggest drop in prices that sticks and isn’t because croptober.
> I see 1000 dollar indoor fire being the normal pack price in Ca soon. I just got 14 for the most colorful fire you can imagine. Next year i predict it will be 1000. But should stabilize at that. I hope i’m wrong believe me.


Are you sticking with the purple? Gelato crosses? Is the lemon cherry Gelato any where near you?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 10, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Are you sticking with the purple? Gelato crosses? Is the lemon cherry Gelato any where near you?


I’m afraid to grow anything else now lol. Only gelato cross i got right now is Slurty3. Pretty good shit. I just looked up that LCG. I want it how do i get that cut. Nobody i know up here has it yet.


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 11, 2022)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> Surely it can’t stay like this


lol I think this market is going to wipe out most small growers. Need scale to make any money


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 11, 2022)

Daddymcdank said:


> exotic is always 2000-3200


Not in Cali


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 11, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> lol I think this market is going to wipe out most small growers. Need scale to make any money


I'm thinking the opposite. Strain being everything right now.


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 11, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> lol I think these_ regulations_ is going to wipe out most small growers. Need scale to make any money


fixed it for ya


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 11, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Maybe concentrates are for people who don’t want to wreck their lungs


rip 50 carts in a few months and see what comes up


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 11, 2022)

visajoe1 said:


> fixed it for ya


Why not both?


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 11, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> A lot of product from your state is flooding into our high priced legal state:
> Gotta love Vice news...
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbhzM6vrNho


CA been flooding the high price markets for decades bro. Difference now is there is more competition from legal markets across the country. Demand hasnt grown as fast as supply. Norcal used to get 4.5-6k per elbow out of state all day long, then things started changing mid 2000's. Price's been dropping since. Humboldt indoor was 4200lb to me back in 2001, mushrooms was 1200lb, LSD vile 70. Great times, hazy memories lol

Just like gravity, supply and demand is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Why not both?


small business owners would understand. CA is a brutal state to operate in, personal experience, not cannabis related. cannabis market price is the same for everyone, big or small, like gasoline. smaller folks have less margin for error at the end of the day


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2022)

visajoe1 said:


> CA been flooding the high price markets for decades bro. Difference now is there is more competition from legal markets across the country. Demand hasnt grown as fast as supply. Norcal used to get 4.5-6k per elbow out of state all day long, then things started changing mid 2000's. Price's been dropping since. Humboldt indoor was 4200lb to me back in 2001, mushrooms was 1200lb, LSD vile 70. Great times, hazy memories lol
> 
> Just like gravity, supply and demand is a force to be reckoned with.


I used to drive up there and get it for just a little cheaper than that off some buddies back then but basically it was 4800 up until around 2001-2 down in the bay area.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> I'm thinking the opposite. Strain being everything right now.


I think you gotta have some exotic shit, def at least with color. something most others aren’t also blowing up. Just to even get rid of it at the ridiculously low price of 1300-1400 now. If you don’t check those boxes you might as well vacuum seal it up with some oxygen absorbing packets in there and put it away and pray.


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 11, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I used to drive up there and get it for just a little cheaper than that off some buddies back then but basically it was 4800 up until around 2001-2 down in the bay area.


folks was stacking paper back then eh! wild how much has changed and not changed at the same time up there


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2022)

visajoe1 said:


> folks was stacking paper back then eh! wild how much has changed and not changed at the same time up there


There was def allot more risk growing back then though too. Shit, i don’t know how i personally never got busted pre-charcoal filter days. Came close a few times. One of my buddies, with my tubes I built him, got chapped and it made the San Jose Mercury news. Basically saying, space age marijuana growing is here! Lol.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 11, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I think you gotta have some exotic shit, def at least with color. something most others aren’t also blowing up. Just to even get rid of it at the ridiculously low price of 1300-1400 now. If you don’t check those boxes you might as well vacuum seal it up with some oxygen absorbing packets in there and put it away and pray.


Tent growers on RIU popping and testing exotics have a better chance right now in ca market than rooms full of Gelato. Im low key digging the market right now.


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 11, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> There was def allot more risk growing back then though too. Shit, i don’t know how i personally never got busted pre-charcoal filter days. Came close a few times. One of my buddies, with my tubes I built him, got chapped and it made the San Jose Mercury news. Basically saying, space age marijuana growing is here! Lol.


Ha the Mercury. I read that every morning when I visited my grandmother. Same bro, im lucky im in the condition im in now (alive) and free lol. the stupid shit i did and places i went, wow. cheers to being older and wiser! lol


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 11, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I think you gotta have some exotic shit, def at least with color. something most others aren’t also blowing up. Just to even get rid of it at the ridiculously low price of 1300-1400 now. If you don’t check those boxes you might as well vacuum seal it up with some oxygen absorbing packets in there and put it away and pray.


Do you think there is any market for the classics? Folks still love mustangs camaros and corvettes. I bet they still would love real NL #5, Skunk #1, Trainweck Arcata cut, Cali-O, White Widow, Cat Piss, etc


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2022)

visajoe1 said:


> Do you think there is any market for the classics? Folks still love mustangs camaros and corvettes. I bet they still would love real NL #5, Skunk #1, Trainweck Arcata cut, Cali-O, White Widow, Cat Piss, etc


I dunno. Maybe if you sold zips? But i don’t see anyone who picks up 10++++ packs at a time wanting them old flavors.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 13, 2022)

visajoe1 said:


> CA been flooding the high price markets for decades bro. Difference now is there is more competition from legal markets across the country. Demand hasnt grown as fast as supply. Norcal used to get 4.5-6k per elbow out of state all day long, then things started changing mid 2000's. Price's been dropping since. Humboldt indoor was 4200lb to me back in 2001, mushrooms was 1200lb, LSD vile 70. Great times, hazy memories lol
> 
> Just like gravity, supply and demand is a force to be reckoned with.


So, how do we get Americans to start having pot smoking babies again; to increase demand.
All kidding aside, I miss those illegal days, not for the $$$; but rather the risk/rush.
Back then, here in the Midwest; anything from CA. was highly sought after, in short supply, and super expensive.
Plenty of seeded Mexican brick to be had tho.


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 13, 2022)

indoor mids in Bay Area going for $500/pack. This market is not going to recover for awhile. Thought prices would recover from croptober, but it’s in a steady decline.

Was $1200/pack in November


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So, how do we get Americans to start having pot smoking babies again; to increase demand.
> All kidding aside, I miss those illegal days, not for the $$$; but rather the risk/rush.
> Back then, here in the Midwest; anything from CA. was highly sought after, in short supply, and super expensive.
> Plenty of seeded Mexican brick to be had tho.


The rush stops being fun once you've been busted.


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 13, 2022)

indoor is going for 200 a pound now. outs are at 20 a pound


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 13, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> indoor is going for 200 a pound now. outs are at 20 a pound


lol must be operating at a loss if they’re dumping indoors for 200. I rather give it away


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 13, 2022)

If everyone is growing Gelato… how can anyone call their weed exotics anymore… race to the bottom when nobody is providing anything special in their genetics … Sloth Remix 9.0


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> indoor is going for 200 a pound now. outs are at 20 a pound


Yeah. 200/lb indoor just covers power here inCa. That’s if you’re good.
20/lb for outdoor is a major loss especially if you pay to have scissors put to it.

but i do know that 300 is a common number for last years full season outdoor so far this year. Crazy.


Lmao


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 13, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> The rush stops being fun once you've been busted.


Almost did, fortunately said fat pigs were too unmotivated to chase me through the woods.
Ah, those pesky economic laws, designed to screw everyone but 1%ers.
Although lately, it seems legalization is screwing everyone but rec. consumers.
And forgotten completely in all of this are the med patients.


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Feb 13, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> indoor is going for 200 a pound now. outs are at 20 a pound


Lol 20$ a pound wtf


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> indoor mids in Bay Area going for $500/pack. This market is not going to recover for awhile. Thought prices would recover from croptober, but it’s in a steady decline.
> 
> Was $1200/pack in November


Are you guys not gardening Gelato crosses? Have you tried the strainly thread for info?


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 13, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Are you guys not gardening Gelato crosses? Have you tried the strainly thread for info?


thats the price for runtz which is a gelato cross


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> thats the price for runtz which is a gelato cross


Runz isn't mids.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Runz isn't mids.


Anything is mids if you grow it like crap


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 13, 2022)

im jumping off the golden gate bridge. youll hear about me on the news. this life sucked.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 14, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Anything is mids if you grow it like crap


But why are people growing it like crap and complaining that mids are going for cheap or something? So confused.


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 14, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> But why are people growing it like crap and complaining that mids are going for cheap or something? So confused.


cause it’s difficult to grow top shelf?


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 14, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Anything is mids if you grow it like crap


exactly, it’s based on grade; not strain


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 14, 2022)

weed costs 2 dollars per pound to grow


----------



## T Ray (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 14, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> weed costs 2 dollars per pound to grow


Please tell Duke Energy.


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Feb 14, 2022)

You smell that? Smells like BULLSHIT. There is a LOT of it being spread around this thread. Buncha guys never even seen and actual pound of quality marijuana discussing its prices. Without discussing or factoring in the million variables that play into the actual price of a pound of GOOD marijuana. lol 

Bottom line. Supply and demand determine price. I grow and sell marijuana for a living. In Detroit. Where the weak are killed and eaten. My price for a pound....changes.

Like I said earlier. A million variables. If I don't know you and you have never spent with me before. You pay more. The more you purchase the more often ...obviously...the price goes down. Cash up front prices and fronts are different. Again obvious. 

Then there's the fact that every strain, every phenotype yields differently. And takes a different amount of time and nutrients to finish. All these variables play into the actual final price. 

Now...all I grow is the good stuff. Quality is a given and around these parts, to make a living, its a must. So mine is always the top shelf. No room for mids. I leave that to the greedy fucks who don't think about tomorrow. 

And finally...prices change around here according to your lot in life. If you are sick and a legitimate medical patient and or caregiver, you get a way better price than the guy who drives from Cleveland, buys pounds and doubles his money...That's just how I roll. A million variables makes a price of a pound of high quality marijuana in the metro Detroit area between $0.00-$2,500.00. lol Depends on who ya know.


----------



## Hygh (Feb 15, 2022)

Just gotta adapt to the current environment. Sorry to break it to folks but your gonna have to just a little harder . There’s always selling fertilizer and Mylar bags.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Runz isn't mids.


When allot of one strain is being grown there’s also gonna be allot of boo-boo of it too.
I got the pcg pre-64 runtz cut it’s not mids when grown well.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 15, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> weed costs 2 dollars per pound to grow


Perfect, grow me a pound; I'll give you 200.
Mr. Trollitup.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 15, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Perfect, grow me a pound; I'll give you 200.
> Mr. Trollitup.


I’ll go $201


----------



## bk78 (Feb 15, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> weed costs 2 dollars per pound to grow


Midz


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 15, 2022)

id let this go for 200. this was nearly free to grow


----------



## bk78 (Feb 15, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> id let this go for 200. this was nearly free to grow


So your time isn’t worth nothing then I see. Can you come clean my house and car for free, I’ll supply all the cleaning supplies of course.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 15, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> id let this go for 200. this was nearly free to grow


I'll retract my bid


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 15, 2022)

what about this old stuff that 90% of the weed grown this year is going to turn out looking like?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 15, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> id let this go for 200. this was nearly free to grow


I already have that, cuz' it rained the last 2 weeks before Fall harvest.
Those are mids, I want top shelf...trimmed properly...like my indoor...10lbs please.
Then I'll sell it for 100/zip, and put the few remaining dealers out of business.
Never did care for them anyways, always thinking they can piggyback my grows for double the buy price; and then wanting even more discounts...pigs get fat hogs get slaughtered.


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 15, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> what about this old stuff that 90% of the weed grown this year is going to turn out looking like?


those are not bad at all. Are they indoor?


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 15, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> id let this go for 200. this was nearly free to grow


Need to put them thru a trimmer


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 15, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> what about this old stuff that 90% of the weed grown this year is going to turn out looking like?


No. We have to come alot better than that. No offence. You have to try to smash the next guy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> id let this go for 200. this was nearly free to grow


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 15, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> those are not bad at all. Are they indoor?


no theyre also last years and i can get as many of this type of stuff possible


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 17, 2022)

Max Ehrmann said:


> You smell that? Smells like BULLSHIT. There is a LOT of it being spread around this thread. Buncha guys never even seen and actual pound of quality marijuana discussing its prices. Without discussing or factoring in the million variables that play into the actual price of a pound of GOOD marijuana. lol
> 
> Bottom line. Supply and demand determine price. I grow and sell marijuana for a living. In Detroit. Where the weak are killed and eaten. My price for a pound....changes.
> 
> ...


Just curious. Besides the posts from the dude who thinks lb’s go for 20~200, can you point to all these other bullshit posts from people who haven’t even seen a pound of actual quality in this thread?
You might know your little world there in chicago but allot of these posts are from dudes here in Ca who move packs here in Ca and are talking real time prices. HERE. And our market is fucked right now and we grow the best shit period just sayin 
We always have


----------



## Hygh (Feb 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Just curious. Besides the posts from the dude who thinks lb’s go for 20~200, can you point to all these other bullshit posts from people who haven’t even seen a pound of actual quality in this thread?
> You might know your little world there in chicago but allot of these posts are from dudes here in Ca who move packs here in Ca and are talking real time prices. HERE. And our market is fucked right now and we grow the best shit period just sayin
> We always have


Often imitated but never duplicated. Pounds for ins on average in CALI from what I’ve seen are going for 1500-1800 on average. Outs are going for 700 and below. Greenhouse and deps are going for 700-1000 easily. Deps are king right now. Sorry for the people with ins, people aren’t paying those prices locally like they use to.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 17, 2022)

Hygh said:


> Often imitated but never duplicated. Pounds for ins on average in CALI from what I’ve seen are going for 1500-1800 on average. Outs are going for 700 and below. Greenhouse and deps are going for 700-1000 easily. Deps are king right now. Sorry for the people with ins, people aren’t paying those prices locally like they use to.


Unfortunately i don’t know anyone getting 700 for outs and it seems like 1500 max for fire ins with color. Of course there’s exeptions. Some people have a better market than others even within our state but i’m up in norcal and get rid of allot down in socal too. It’s just flat out fucked right now either way.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 17, 2022)

Hygh said:


> Often imitated but never duplicated. Pounds for ins on average in CALI from what I’ve seen are going for 1500-1800 on average. Outs are going for 700 and below. Greenhouse and deps are going for 700-1000 easily. Deps are king right now. Sorry for the people with ins, people aren’t paying those prices locally like they use to.


It's been worse. This is pretty exciting actually.


----------



## Hygh (Feb 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> It's been worse. This is pretty exciting actually.


Let’s hope for the best during the summer.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 17, 2022)

$28 ounces down the street. Lemon Kush, Grease Monkey, a few others. What's that? $448 a pound. They might be mids but some of the stuff I've seen is not. Huge glut of cannabis in Oregon. Some of the dates on the packages I've seen are over a year old so people that are sitting on a bunch of packaged weed are just dumping it for what they can get. 

I'm tempted to go on a shopping spree of a bunch of different $1 and $2 a gram strains just for the hell of it. A $20 bill will get me 10-20 grams of all different stuff.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 17, 2022)

Anybody growing outs that even wants to make money has to go fresh frozen live resin … outs are worthless these days… deps are so cheap and everyone is desperate to unload them… my market in Orange County (SoCal) is tanked … with those legal glass box dep grows harvesting as often as indoors grows … why would anything change this spring/summer to help prices out? This is the new norm until more big players tap out … until then it’s head above water status


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> $28 ounces down the street. Lemon Kush, Grease Monkey, a few others. What's that? $448 a pound. They might be mids but some of the stuff I've seen is not. Huge glut of cannabis in Oregon. Some of the dates on the packages I've seen are over a year old so people that are sitting on a bunch of packaged weed are just dumping it for what they can get.
> 
> I'm tempted to go on a shopping spree of a bunch of different $1 and $2 a gram strains just for the hell of it. A $20 bill will get me 10-20 grams of all different stuff.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 18, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> This is the new norm until more big players tap out … until then it’s head above water status


I'm still not seeing the issue. Eveyone switched to led. How are these prices not enough? 4# pays the electric bill in alot of cases. Trim it yourself because trimming is fun. Dry salts the norm, everyone auto feeding now. Plus everything is purple and purple is a pretty color, and you have to study gangster rap music to decipher your next transplant. Good times ahead!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> It's been worse. This is pretty exciting actually.


It’s never been this bad. I don’t understand how you could be excited. Are you excited thinking about how prices could very well drop even more? I doubt anybody else who grows here shares your optimism.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s never been this bad. I don’t understand how you could be excited. Are you excited thinking about how prices could very well drop even more? I doubt anybody else who grows here shares your optimism.


I'm more of like a half full girl instead of half empty.


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 18, 2022)

mushrooms are the new weed


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 18, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> mushrooms are the new weed


So what were they in the 70’s?


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 18, 2022)

theres going to be medical mushrooms 10 years from now


----------



## xtsho (Feb 18, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> theres going to be medical mushrooms 10 years from now


There already are medical mushrooms. 









Oregon becomes first state to legalize psychedelic mushrooms


Oregon will become the first state in the country to legalize psilocybin with the passage of Measure 109.




www.oregonlive.com













Oregon’s psilocybin program starts to take shape


In November, Oregon voters approved Measure 109, which allows the use of the psychedelic drug psilocybin in supervised facilities. The program won’t be up and running until 2023, and there’s a lot of work to be done before then.



www.opb.org













Oregon Voters Legalized Psilocybin Use. But What About Microdosing?







www.wweek.com


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 18, 2022)

medical mushroom dispensaries is what i meant. youll be allowed to grow them


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 19, 2022)

https://mjbizdaily.com/california-wholesale-cannabis-prices-rebound-from-slump/


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 20, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Anybody growing outs that even wants to make money has to go fresh frozen live resin … outs are worthless these days… deps are so cheap and everyone is desperate to unload them… my market in Orange County (SoCal) is tanked … with those legal glass box dep grows harvesting as often as indoors grows … why would anything change this spring/summer to help prices out? This is the new norm until more big players tap out … until then it’s head above water status


well said. Lot of outdoor growers converted to light deps and the market is flooded. Then u have the legal market backdooring a ton of weed too


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 20, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> https://mjbizdaily.com/california-wholesale-cannabis-prices-rebound-from-slump/


not seeing it in the Bay Area. Indoor mids $500-600. Indoor fire $1500. PG&E hiked electricity rates by 9% in January and will hike another 8% in March, that’s about an 18% hike in electricity rates this year.


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 20, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Unfortunately i don’t know anyone getting 700 for outs and it seems like 1500 max for fire ins with color. Of course there’s exeptions. Some people have a better market than others even within our state but i’m up in norcal and get rid of allot down in socal too. It’s just flat out fucked right now either way.


nobody even wants outs in the bay. Ppl struggling to get rid of indoors for $600-700.


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 20, 2022)

xtsho said:


> $28 ounces down the street. Lemon Kush, Grease Monkey, a few others. What's that? $448 a pound. They might be mids but some of the stuff I've seen is not. Huge glut of cannabis in Oregon. Some of the dates on the packages I've seen are over a year old so people that are sitting on a bunch of packaged weed are just dumping it for what they can get.
> 
> I'm tempted to go on a shopping spree of a bunch of different $1 and $2 a gram strains just for the hell of it. A $20 bill will get me 10-20 grams of all different stuff.


At $1/gram it’s not even worth growing


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 20, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> I'm still not seeing the issue. Eveyone switched to led. How are these prices not enough? 4# pays the electric bill in alot of cases. Trim it yourself because trimming is fun. Dry salts the norm, everyone auto feeding now. Plus everything is purple and purple is a pretty color, and you have to study gangster rap music to decipher your next transplant. Good times ahead!!!!


Doesn’t help when PG&E is hiking rates by 18% this year.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 20, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> PG&E hiked electricity rates by 9% in January and will hike another 8% in March, that’s about an 18% hike in electricity rates this year.


They’re already taking back the money they had to pay out fire survivors like me. We’re just now getting the lawsuit money. More than 3 yrs after the fire. And now they are gonna recoup that money but blame it on upgrading their shitty equipment.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 20, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> Doesn’t help when PG&E is hiking rates by 18% this year.


Is your stuff super purple? I'm not sure what to say.


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 20, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Is your stuff super purple? I'm not sure what to say.


theyre purple as they’re runtz, but everybody’s growing runtz/gelatos in the bay


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 20, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> They’re already taking back the money they had to pay out fire survivors like me. We’re just now getting the lawsuit money. More than 3 yrs after the fire. And now they are gonna recoup that money but blame it on upgrading their shitty equipment.


they need some competition like they do in Sacramento or SoCal


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 20, 2022)

theres no way people are selling ins for 500. theyre going for 200.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 20, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> theyre purple as they’re runtz, but everybody’s growing runtz/gelatos in the bay


Has to be crosses. And they have to dam close to perfect.


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 21, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> theres no way people are selling ins for 500. theyre going for 200.


selling ins for $200 = operating at a loss


----------



## GODWORK (Feb 21, 2022)

What In The Entire Fuck....?!


----------



## riuoldmember (Feb 21, 2022)

just got the news since russia invaded ukraine prices are at an all time low. outs going for 5 dollars ins are going for 15


----------



## cbr900rr1 (Feb 22, 2022)

just a consumer here when i run low on my harvests.... dispos charging $55, $60, $65 for an eighth.... wth ???


----------



## BaconSF (Feb 22, 2022)

cbr900rr1 said:


> just a consumer here when i run low on my harvests.... dispos charging $55, $60, $65 for an eighth.... wth ???
> View attachment 5090114


the dispos protect prices. In the black market you have guys like riuoldmember flooding the market with $200 packs undercutting everyone


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (Feb 22, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> just got the news since russia invaded ukraine prices are at an all time low. outs going for 5 dollars ins are going for 15


Gtfoh lol


----------



## GODWORK (Mar 2, 2022)

MET personnel had received numerous complaints about large outdoor and indoor marijuana cultivations. Investigators eradicated a total of 185 greenhouses and ten indoor locations and seized 46,863 marijuana plants, 5,280 pounds of processed marijuana and over $182,000.00 in cash. 

^^^thats a cali news report...
Now WITEF...do you need 46,000...863...plants for??? + 5,000 POUNDS??....
I say set them free...give them the bitch ass 182K ...& fuck the plants.
...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
The MRA is taking a license, the “microbusiness” created by statute, and by rule attempting to "remove" important statutory "limitations" on that license type, Edgerton explained. 
She added that the issue is of particular concern to *MCMA members, who have invested more than "$1 billion" in Michigan’s cannabis industry,* hired thousands of employees, and laid the groundwork for a vibrant, regulated cannabis marketplace.

One question where in the fuck did GROWERS get $1 BILLION DOLLARS?????????
................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

This why.....


----------



## Npen (Mar 2, 2022)

SoCal you can get good quality indoor for 1400 all day.


----------



## BaconSF (Mar 2, 2022)

Operation hammerstrike isn’t making any impact on the price as it’s the legal growers flooding the market through the backdoor!

668k plants, 111k pounds of processed weed taken off the streets, prices still going down


----------



## xtsho (Mar 2, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> MET personnel had received numerous complaints about large outdoor and indoor marijuana cultivations. Investigators eradicated a total of 185 greenhouses and ten indoor locations and seized 46,863 marijuana plants, 5,280 pounds of processed marijuana and over $182,000.00 in cash.
> 
> ^^^thats a cali news report...
> Now WITEF...do you need 46,000...863...plants for??? + 5,000 POUNDS??....
> ...



Russia









Behind Portland’s blockbuster marijuana deal: a Russian billionaire, cannabis consolidation


The marijuana market is consolidating rapidly -- and some companies with unorthodox histories are taking the lead.




www.oregonlive.com













Cannabis King: Boris Jordan, Chairman Of Curaleaf, Becomes The Only Pot Billionaire


Curaleaf is the largest cannabis retailer in the U.S.




www.forbes.com













One of America’s Richest Marijuana Companies Has Deep Russian Roots


Curaleaf is run by an investment banker who led many Russian privatizations in the tumultuous 1990s, and is backed by a former associate of oligarch Roman Abramovich.




www.barrons.com


----------



## Radicle420 (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm just going to start throwing weed at people and hope they give me money out of the kindness of their hearts.HaHa....just messing around!


----------



## GODWORK (Mar 2, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> Operation hammerstrike isn’t making any impact on the price as it’s the legal growers flooding the market through the backdoor!
> 
> 668k plants, 111k pounds of processed weed taken off the streets, prices still going down


Bro, WITEF!!!!

668,000 plants & NO NEW KEEPERS...??? 

FUCK IT....ITS OVER. 
I HAVE TO grow My own AGAIN!!...
Buy (2) 144 site cloners...
Buy (4) 4x4 or 4x8 tents...
& Keep Moms & a Clone Flower Room..

Then I can say fuck the entire Sham...
& NO Im not selling JACKSHIT!!!


----------



## Hygh (Mar 6, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> nobody even wants outs in the bay. Ppl struggling to get rid of indoors for $600-700.


Is this backdoor prices? From what I’ve recently seen ins going for average 1500, dep in the 7-8 range, and AAA dep people are passing off as ins are going for 1k. Damn where did all that greenhouse go people were talking about.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 6, 2022)

Hygh said:


> Is this backdoor prices? From what I’ve recently seen ins going for average 1500, dep in the 7-8 range, and AAA dep people are passing off as ins are going for 1k. Damn where did all that greenhouse go people were talking about.


Have you made that welding table you were talking about? You got me hyped so I went ahead and built one.


----------



## Hygh (Mar 6, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Have you made that welding table you were talking about? You got me hyped so I went ahead and built one.


You sure that was me with the welding table? Only projects I’ve been working on is label making.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 6, 2022)

Hygh said:


> You sure that was me with the welding table? Only projects I’ve been working on is label making.


You do those? Those are dope!!!!


----------



## Hygh (Mar 6, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> You do those? Those are dope!!!!


Yeah. Been seriously working on my branding so I’ve been making my own labels. Just need to get the cutting down better and I can have a marketable product. Who knows you may hire me for a commission one day .


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 6, 2022)

Hygh said:


> Yeah. Been seriously working on my branding so I’ve been making my own labels. Just need to get the cutting down better and I can have a marketable product. Who knows you may hire me for a commission one day .


 Shoot me your Instagram and ill shoot you mine.


----------



## Hygh (Mar 6, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Shoot me your Instagram and ill shoot you mine.


Done and done.


----------



## Muzzle2 (Mar 17, 2022)

Daddymcdank said:


> exotic is always 2000-3200


Seems like that was a long time ago. My last round of product went for 26, but that was about 4 - 5 months ago. Now I got stuck at getting rid of it for $800. I had your tripple A White Runtz.



BaconSF said:


> indoor mids in Bay Area going for $500/pack. This market is not going to recover for awhile. Thought prices would recover from croptober, but it’s in a steady decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Was $1200/pack in November


Absolutely blind sided, but you're accurate with the numbers.

Would the president have anything to do with fluctuating prices? I remember when Trump put that wall up prices jumped!
You consider these below top shelf? This would've normally moved for 25, but moved for 800


----------



## riuoldmember (Mar 17, 2022)

Muzzle2 said:


> Seems like that was a long time ago. My last round of product went for 26, but that was about 4 - 5 months ago. Now I got stuck at getting rid of it for $800. I had your tripple A White Runtz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres no way ins are going for 500 per. 800 on this in ca is probably average now. i normally get rid of anything from 450-800 in ca. im in norcal and the bay area.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 17, 2022)

Muzzle2 said:


> You consider these below top shelf?


Are those all same strain? Pic 1 is definitely top shelf bag appeal wise. Not sure about nose or how it smoked. Are you still going to run runtz?


----------



## BaconSF (Mar 17, 2022)

Muzzle2 said:


> Seems like that was a long time ago. My last round of product went for 26, but that was about 4 - 5 months ago. Now I got stuck at getting rid of it for $800. I had your tripple A White Runtz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that’s definitely top shelf: dense, purple, frosty

prices moved up a bit this month, u definitely could get more than $800/pack today


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 18, 2022)

Just got 1500 each on a 10 pack in Orange County CA

SoCal Master x 2009 GSC thin mintz


----------



## BaconSF (Mar 19, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Just got 1500 each on a 10 pack in Orange County CA
> 
> SoCal Master x 2009 GSC thin mintz View attachment 5103649View attachment 5103650View attachment 5103651View attachment 5103652


they look great


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 19, 2022)

Muzzle2 said:


> Would the president have anything to do with fluctuating prices? I remember when Trump put that wall up prices jumped!


 Can you direct me to where this wall is ?
Do you think if President Biden built a wall across Canada we could keep the cold out?


----------



## Hygh (Mar 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Can you direct me to where this wall is ?
> Do you think if President Biden built a wall across Canada we could keep the cold out?


Nope


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 19, 2022)

Hygh said:


> Nope


You missed my sarcasm


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2022)

Boneless beef chuck roll is $3.58 lb at Chef'Store. 25 lb average.


----------



## Muzzle2 (Mar 20, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Are those all same strain? Pic 1 is definitely top shelf bag appeal wise. Not sure about nose or how it smoked. Are you still going to run runtz?


it was the same bags, all same strain. Nose was like candy cherry. Very good stuff. I’m going 5050 on the room with jealousy and white runtz.


----------



## BaconSF (Mar 20, 2022)

Muzzle2 said:


> it was the same bags, all same strain. Nose was like candy cherry. Very good stuff. I’m going 5050 on the room with jealousy and white runtz.


Bay Area indoor mids $1000 today. U should be able to get $1500 for your top shelf buds. How long have you been growing? Your set up must be dialed in really well


----------



## Muzzle2 (Mar 20, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> Bay Area indoor mids $1000 today. U should be able to get $1500 for your top shelf buds. How long have you been growing? Your set up must be dialed in really well


I’ve been around for about 1 year now. Everything is dialed in minus a few hiccups that I don’t have control over. I’m struggling to get into contact with the right buyers. Everyone where I am is eating off the packs from broker fees…5 months ago I got rid of these packs for 2600. That buyer is missing now lol.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 20, 2022)

Muzzle2 said:


> Would the president have anything to do with fluctuating prices? I remember when Trump put that wall up prices jumped!


Absolutely Biden’s fault. It was worth more when they had to throw it over the wall


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Absolutely Biden’s fault. It was worth more when they had to throw it over the wall


Why would they throw it over when they can walk right through?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 20, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Why would they throw it over when they can walk right through?


Translation 
I made a decision that i would quit buying mexibricks cause of tRUMP 
Like they are even competitive


----------



## BaconSF (Mar 20, 2022)

Market is so bad, this guy repurposed his grow tent from growing weed to crypto mining


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 20, 2022)

BaconSF said:


> Market is so bad, this guy repurposed his grow tent from growing weed to crypto miningView attachment 5105194


3# doesn't pay your electricity?


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 26, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> 3# doesn't pay your electricity?


"Market is so bad, this guy repurposed his grow tent from growing weed to crypto mining "

Is the weed market gonna get better for growers so they can charge more anytime soon??


----------



## rootforme (Mar 26, 2022)

In CT it looks like the big multistate conglomerates that moved in absorbed all available licenses creating giant monopolies and dominated the medical marijuana market for a decade with subpar quality and high prices only to now face the prospect of smaller entrepreneurs competing with them so they've dropped their prices to a price point where a small time grower will earn an honest living but will in no way be raking in the profit. It's very hard to compete with a publicly traded company..


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 26, 2022)

Meast21 said:


> "Market is so bad, this guy repurposed his grow tent from growing weed to crypto mining "
> 
> Is the weed market gonna get better for growers so they can charge more anytime soon??


With everyone going led and energy bill price brake from going led im going to have to say no. The end user knows most people moved on to led. They want there weed cheaper. My only advise would be stay on the leading edge of the hype strains. Start pheno hunting these seed drops of these trendy strains. Getting the end user something they can't get all the time might help.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 26, 2022)

I've heard greenhouse light dep can produce the same high quality as indoor as long as you have supplemental lighting and robust enough environmental controls to keep temps and humidity stable. There's a company out of China that makes HVAC systems specifically designed for greenhouses where they boast they can keep humidity and Temps +-(1) on a consistent basis doesn't matter if you're in Arizona or Wisconsin. That's very controlled.. Makes me want to buy a light dep greenhouse..


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 26, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I've heard greenhouse light dep can produce the same high quality as indoor as long as you have supplemental lighting and robust enough environmental controls to keep temps and humidity stable. There's a company out of China that makes HVAC systems specifically designed for greenhouses where they boast they can keep humidity and Temps +-(1) on a consistent basis doesn't matter if you're in Arizona or Wisconsin. That's very controlled.. Makes me want to buy a light dep greenhouse..


Well yeah, in that case your greenhouse basically becomes a indoor grow room with skylights


----------



## YardG (Mar 28, 2022)

rootforme said:


> In CT it looks like the big multistate conglomerates that moved in absorbed all available licenses creating giant monopolies and dominated the medical marijuana market for a decade with subpar quality and high prices only to now face the prospect of smaller entrepreneurs competing with them so they've dropped their prices to a price point where a small time grower will earn an honest living but will in no way be raking in the profit. It's very hard to compete with a publicly traded company..


Jeesh, that is cheap (compared to Mass anyway). Not so sure about those weird names that try to make flower sound like a 60s pharmaceutical, but I guess the pricing sells it.


----------



## Dank_Nugs93 (Apr 1, 2022)

Last year my runtz was selling for 2500 now 1500…I’m in Los Angeles. I think there’s just too many growers rn. I personally know 3 people that started in the last year lol


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 1, 2022)

rootforme said:


> In CT it looks like the big multistate conglomerates that moved in absorbed all available licenses creating giant monopolies and dominated the medical marijuana market for a decade with subpar quality and high prices only to now face the prospect of smaller entrepreneurs competing with them so they've dropped their prices to a price point where a small time grower will earn an honest living but will in no way be raking in the profit. It's very hard to compete with a publicly traded company..


Thats exactly whats happening in NJ.

But NJ wont allow homegrow, even for medical patients smh...and the dispos grow shitty weed they charge anywhere from 250-400 an ounce for....theyve been ripping off patients so bad, thats why rec keeps getting delayed here, because theyre making a killing overcharging medical patients and not allowing any home grow.

Delivery services drove prices down, everything was 400-450 an ounce before...

But police are starting to bust the delivery services smh.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 1, 2022)

Dank_Nugs93 said:


> Last year my runtz was selling for 2500 now 1500…I’m in Los Angeles. I think there’s just too many growers rn. I personally know 3 people that started in the last year lol


A ton of people started growing the last couple years. Pretty much since COVID, shit's been getting crazy. All the grow supplies cost more now too because of it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 1, 2022)

I got 32 units that I don't know if Im going to be able to move...... fucking market.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I got 32 units that I don't know if Im going to be able to move...... fucking market.


Me too, I'm about to flush it down the toilet... i was getting like 240 an oz for the last 6.5 years, now I can't sell a pound in bulk for 2500.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2022)

Meast21 said:


> Me too, I'm about to flush it down the toilet... i was getting like 240 an oz for the last 6.5 years, now I can't sell a pound in bulk for 2500.


I’d be thrilled to get $1500.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I’d be thrilled to get $1500.


Is the price ever going up again?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2022)

Meast21 said:


> Is the price ever going up again?


Idk man…. Seems like we’ve been in the “Valley of Death” for a year now.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Idk man…. Seems like we’ve been in the “Valley of Death” for a year now.


Funny how I couldn't keep enough weed in stock during covid.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Idk man…. Seems like we’ve been in the “Valley of Death” for a year now.


I'm half dead health wise, I've been very good at getting rid of it the last 6.5 years.. I'm glad this didn't happen a few years ago or I would be fucked.... I'm still getting rid of 2/3rd's of my monthly supply for like $240 an oz. The other 1/3rd I'm just gonna have to sell for like $175 an oz or so.... Tough
to take less money with inflation going up... Where is the weed game gonna be in 3-5 years? My one guy stops buying bc he dies I am fucked, hes like mid 60's and has some health issues.


----------



## kingzt (Apr 3, 2022)

Meast21 said:


> I'm half dead health wise, I've been very good at getting rid of it the last 6.5 years.. I'm glad this didn't happen a few years ago or I would be fucked.... I'm still getting rid of 2/3rd's of my monthly supply for like $240 an oz. The other 1/3rd I'm just gonna have to sell for like $175 an oz or so.... Tough
> to take less money with inflation going up... Where is the weed game gonna be in 3-5 years? My one guy stops buying bc he dies I am fucked, hes like mid 60's and has some health issues.


Where you from?


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2022)

kingzt said:


> Where you from?


Upstate NY


----------



## kingzt (Apr 3, 2022)

In Michigan it’s the same. 1k-1600 maybe if there out of state. I sized down years ago and wanted to go strictly direct to consumer. Weedmaps went down, still did good. Covid happened I was killing it. I had to move my grow and after that it’s been horrible. Everyone started growing or growing their own during the pandy. But now people dropping like flies too. Dispos popong everywhere selling for cheap. 80-100 a zip. Not sure if it will ever go back honestly. Average dispo customer wants cheap weed and not really a good way to market directly if you’re not a lp


----------



## kingzt (Apr 3, 2022)

Meast21 said:


> Upstate NY


Crazy I know some peeps from Rochester and they were getting very cheap bud too. Not sure what the number was but my close friend is from there and we play video games with some of his childhood friends who were telling me


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2022)

kingzt said:


> In Michigan it’s the same. 1k-1600 maybe if there out of state. I sized down years ago and wanted to go strictly direct to consumer. Weedmaps went down, still did good. Covid happened I was killing it. I had to move my grow and after that it’s been horrible. Everyone started growing or growing their own during the pandy. But now people dropping like flies too. Dispos popong everywhere selling for cheap. 80-100 a zip. Not sure if it will ever go back honestly. Average dispo customer wants cheap weed and not really a good way to market directly if you’re not a lp


What's dropping like flies?... I need the stock market to go up, I got in for the first time ever with like 66% of my cash and am up like 15%. I need it to double in 2-3 years.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2022)

kingzt said:


> Crazy I know some peeps from Rochester and they were getting very cheap bud too. Not sure what the number was but my close friend is from there and we play video games with some of his childhood friends who were telling me


Seen u a private message.


----------



## kingzt (Apr 3, 2022)

Meast21 said:


> What's dropping like flies?... I need the stock market to go up, I got in for the first time ever with like 66% of my cash and am up like 15%. I need it to double in 2-3 years.


Sorry, growers dropping like flies. Knew at least 5 peeps who stopped growing since like October last year.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2022)

kingzt said:


> Sorry, growers dropping like flies. Knew at least 5 peeps who stopped growing since like October last year.


Same here in Ok.. 1400 dropped out as of Jan 2022... they prob said "fuck this paperwork bullshit, and lowballers", and went to the BM.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Same here in Ok.. 1400 dropped out as of Jan 2022... they prob said "fuck this paperwork bullshit, and lowballers", and went to the BM.


Do u ever ship weed??


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2022)

Meast21 said:


> Do u ever ship weed??


Nah... we're close to retirement, and are on the full up legal. I aint got time for jail. We can only ship (and that means drive it there) inside the State.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Same here in Ok.. 1400 dropped out as of Jan 2022... they prob said "fuck this paperwork bullshit, and lowballers", and went to the BM.


Fucking indian rez by my main customer fucked things up. These clowns selling shit weed for like $30-75 an 1/8 and people going for the experience. I would like some indian hay og sir.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Nah... we're close to retirement, and are on the full up legal. I aint got time for jail. We can only ship (and that means drive it there) inside the State.


Just wondering I can't get rid of mine either.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2022)

Meast21 said:


> Just wondering I can't get rid of mine either.


I feel ya brother!


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I feel ya brother!


How long did you start growing legally? OR how long did you have a good run for?


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2022)

I don't think these states are gonna see a boom of buying like they think either. illegal growers lowering their price is not good for the states either.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2022)

Meast21 said:


> I don't think these states are gonna see a boom of buying like they think either. illegal growers lowering their price is not good for the states either.


Been growing non stop since 2018. Prior to that, just some underground outdoor/hobby type stuff. But now fully commercial since 2018.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 3, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Been growing non stop since 2018. Prior to that, just some underground outdoor/hobby type stuff. But now fully commercial since 2018.


U in OK? How far are you from the TIger King on netflix? I think he was in OK too?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2022)

Meast21 said:


> U in OK? How far are you from the TIger King on netflix? I think he was in OK too?


He WAS in jail about 20 min from here. IDK where he is now.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2022)

I had wanted to go visit him and get an autograph, that would be some funny shit to hang on a wall in the grow Hahaha!


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 3, 2022)

Let’s see some pics of the weed u can’t sell


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 3, 2022)

Fresh batch of the SoCal Master x Thin Mintz


----------



## Skopes120 (Apr 3, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Fresh batch of the SoCal Master x Thin Mintz
> View attachment 5112824View attachment 5112825View attachment 5112826View attachment 5112827View attachment 5112828View attachment 5112829


you wanna get rid of some cuts?


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Apr 3, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Fresh batch of the SoCal Master x Thin Mintz
> View attachment 5112824View attachment 5112825View attachment 5112826View attachment 5112827View attachment 5112828View attachment 5112829


Looks nice, what's the yield like on that one..?


----------



## I amTHE...GanjaFarmer (Apr 4, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Fresh batch of the SoCal Master x Thin Mintz
> View attachment 5112824View attachment 5112825View attachment 5112826View attachment 5112827View attachment 5112828View attachment 5112829


 Sorry man but I have to say...Good weed mixed with finger nail funk and lots of arm hair? No that wont sell anywhere. Get some gloves or something man. You know your skin has oil? That weed has oil. Oil attaches to oil...No one wants to smoke ur …juices bro. Sorry Ima realist.


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 4, 2022)

This plant grows so slow… just like the MK… yields ok.. like 1.5 light… but it’s the terps and taste that make it easy to sell… Gas tank with Old school Kush … a lot of similar looking tree is fruit gas from the Gelato x everything trend.. tons of units sitting around everywhere


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 4, 2022)

I amTHE...GanjaFarmer said:


> Sorry man but I have to say...Good weed mixed with finger nail funk and lots of arm hair? No that wont sell anywhere. Get some gloves or something man. You know your skin has oil? That weed has oil. Oil attaches to oil...No one wants to smoke ur …juices bro. Sorry Ima realist.


*Tiger Kung Fu - Hu Chuan





*


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 15, 2022)

I amTHE...GanjaFarmer said:


> Sorry man but I have to say...Good weed mixed with finger nail funk and lots of arm hair? No that wont sell anywhere. Get some gloves or something man. You know your skin has oil? That weed has oil. Oil attaches to oil...No one wants to smoke ur …juices bro. Sorry Ima realist.


Those fingernails looks professionally done did.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 15, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> *Tiger Kung Fu - Hu Chuan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Fight Science show was cool. I have good memories of watching it with my son while we tried to sort out the good from the BS martial arts.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 15, 2022)

You all are going to get banned.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm not an admin or a narc, I'm just warning you that they don't play around with trades and whatnot on here. I'd delete anything suggestive.


----------



## Skopes120 (Apr 17, 2022)

Meast21 said:


> Do u ever ship weed??


where you @


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 28, 2022)

Meast21 said:


> Upstate NY


Downstate here.
Prices are crazy right now ive never seen anything like it. Even in fucking NYC really good mids is $1k/LB and high end is 1500/LB theres still some top shelf upwards of 2500-3k/LB though but the quality isnt that much better than the 1500/LB.

But there are a lot of people still getting away with selling at 250/Ounce and 900/quarter LBs because its about who you know. Once the brick and mortar stores open around january 2023 there is going to be a big reshuffling of the landscape in NY.

But man I really do miss the days where i could get 4,500/LB any day of the week. And even 600 an OZ in the hey days of the Piff (aka Cuban Black Haze aka NL5xHaze)


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Apr 28, 2022)

jkahndb0 said:


> there is going to be a big reshuffling of the landscape in NY


What do ya mean? What are you predicting? Just curious..


----------



## Cookie Rider (Apr 28, 2022)

$600 a P Canadian for top shelf black market in Vancouver bc.
Great for consumers;
Crushing if you still live off selling.


----------



## Dank_Nugs93 (Apr 28, 2022)

Top shelf runtz going for 1300/lb now in Los Angeles :/


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 29, 2022)

Dank_Nugs93 said:


> Top shelf runtz going for 1300/lb now in Los Angeles :/


Makes sense cali grown runtz is now 1600-2000/LB in NYC


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 29, 2022)

I saw top shelf Runtz at the distro in LA for 3k it was rose gold Runtz … shit hit so hard … super bomb


----------



## Dank_Nugs93 (Apr 30, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I saw top shelf Runtz at the distro in LA for 3k it was rose gold Runtz … shit hit so hard … super bomb


Yeah of course the shops still overcharging lol ridiculous


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2022)

1400 top price for super fire. Sf to La


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 11, 2022)

It's about a lb for a gallon of gas in Oklahoma.


----------



## GODWORK (May 14, 2022)

I always end up here...
Thats Rare Dankness...
looks like 300+ plants.


----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 14, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5133635


Gross.


----------



## mr.bubbles (May 16, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m not a believer in god but i’m about to start praying like i am. I dont think this will get any better. There will be a correction soon but this shit will be the biggest drop in prices that sticks and isn’t because croptober.
> I see 1000 dollar indoor fire being the normal pack price in Ca soon. I just got 14 for the most colorful fire you can imagine. Next year i predict it will be 1000. But should stabilize at that. I hope i’m wrong believe me.


Is already 1200 for indoor in nyc. Wild times!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 16, 2022)

mr.bubbles said:


> Is already 1200 for indoor in nyc. Wild times!


Like I said before... it'll soon be as cheap as sugar. This is due to so many States coming online legal. Weed will be totally different in 10 more years.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (May 16, 2022)

I can snag a quarter pounder with cheese in my area for about $9 with a fry and coke.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 16, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> I can snag a quarter pounder with cheese in my area for about $9 with a fry and coke.


Sounds like a good deal..... um... how much coke?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Sounds like a good deal..... um... how much coke?


Never enough, unfortunately.


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2022)

I just smoked some $6 an 1/8th of something called Scooby Snacks that came from a dispensary in Washington. It was pretty good weed. I didn't buy it myself but a friend had some so I smoked a bowl. 

I periodically look at the online menus of local dispensaries both here in Oregon and across the river in Washington. A pattern I've seen is that there will be extremely inexpensive offerings from one or two outfits as if they're on clearance and when it's gone they no longer carry that brand. That leads me to believe that the real good deals are from liquidations of stock from outfits that are in the process of shutting down operations and are no longer growing cannabis for the commercial market. I don't see how anyone can stay in business at that price. That's only $768 an ounce and after you take out taxes and what the dispensaries are paying that leaves the grower with almost nothing. I think the tax rate in Washington is around 37% and that's already included in the price at the dispensary. So that pound of weed is now $484 per pound which is split between the grower and the dispensary.

I don't know how much dispensaries mark up the weed they sell but it has to be significant for them to stay in business. At 30% which seems reasonable that means the grower is only getting about $340 a pound. I don't see how that could be profitable which is why I'm pretty certain that it's from growers leaving the market. Eventually more and more smaller outfits will shut down and then we'll likely be left with an assortment of large players with seed to sale operations and at that point they'll likely all collude to raise prices. A scenario like that is still years away but not unlikely.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 19, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I just smoked some $6 an 1/8th of something called Scooby Snacks that came from a dispensary in Washington. It was pretty good weed. I didn't buy it myself but a friend had some so I smoked a bowl.
> 
> I periodically look at the online menus of local dispensaries both here in Oregon and across the river in Washington. A pattern I've seen is that there will be extremely inexpensive offerings from one or two outfits as if they're on clearance and when it's gone they no longer carry that brand. That leads me to believe that the real good deals are from liquidations of stock from outfits that are in the process of shutting down operations and are no longer growing cannabis for the commercial market. I don't see how anyone can stay in business at that price. That's only $768 an ounce and after you take out taxes and what the dispensaries are paying that leaves the grower with almost nothing. I think the tax rate in Washington is around 37% and that's already included in the price at the dispensary. So that pound of weed is now $484 per pound which is split between the grower and the dispensary.
> 
> I don't know how much dispensaries mark up the weed they sell but it has to be significant for them to stay in business. At 30% which seems reasonable that means the grower is only getting about $340 a pound. I don't see how that could be profitable which is why I'm pretty certain that it's from growers leaving the market. Eventually more and more smaller outfits will shut down and then we'll likely be left with an assortment of large players with seed to sale operations and at that point they'll likely all collude to raise prices. A scenario like that is still years away but not unlikely.


It costs most growers ~$600-700 to make a lb.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 19, 2022)

I can do it for ~$450, but I’m running pretty lean with LED, high efficiency equipment, etc.


----------



## GODWORK (May 19, 2022)

Is this where Hops Latent Viroid comes from??

One Nanner & your clones are fucked ...Genetic Soup


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I can do it for ~$450, but I’m running pretty lean with LED, high efficiency equipment, etc.


That must be including the labor?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 23, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> That must be including the labor?


Just the take down and trimmers labor.. I don't touch Fiskars anymore. They trim it for $100 a lb by hand. Well worth it in my book. The grow labor is just me and Paige as far as feeding, larfing up, lollipoping, etc.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I can do it for ~$450, but I’m running pretty lean with LED, high efficiency equipment, etc.


I cut as much out as I don't need, use high efficiency leds, and majority of powder nutrients. My biggest money saver is not buying water weight


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 23, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> I cut as much out as I don't need, use high efficiency leds, and majority of powder nutrients. My biggest money saver is not buying water weight


Brain is tired.. what do you mean "not buying water weight"?... when growing or buying?


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Brain is tired.. what do you mean "not buying water weight"?... when growing or buying?


Not buying nutrients that are pre dissolved in water


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 23, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Not buying nutrients that are pre dissolved in water


Ahh.. gotcha.


----------



## 92Smoke24/7 (Jun 9, 2022)

Idk where y'all getting weed for dirt cheap in dispensaries in NY.
All dispensaries around here selling bullshit strains for 350 a O. I go to my boy on the street and getting a O of gas for 160 so business isn't hurting for the plug.


----------



## riuoldmember (Jun 9, 2022)

92Smoke24/7 said:


> Idk where y'all getting weed for dirt cheap in dispensaries in NY.
> All dispensaries around here selling bullshit strains for 350 a O. I go to my boy on the street and getting a O of gas for 160 so business isn't hurting for the plug.


most of us are in california and weed is cheap here


----------



## xtsho (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


What State?


----------



## xtsho (Jun 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> What State?


Portland Oregon


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Portland Oregon


Ugh. ….. same thing going on here.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

92Smoke24/7 said:


> Idk where y'all getting weed for dirt cheap in dispensaries in NY.
> All dispensaries around here selling bullshit strains for 350 a O. I go to my boy on the street and getting a O of gas for 160 so business isn't hurting for the plug.


This beautiful, dense Lemon Cane prob won’t fetch $500 a pound around here. Super clean labs, 19% THC, 2% terps, great nose… fucking sad.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jun 22, 2022)

Pound of prime tenderloin filet is $38, settled for choice at $27


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Pound of prime tenderloin filet is $38, settled for choice at $27


Mine is free.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

l'll explain....We have friends that raise beef for tax purposes/write offs... we supply them with about a lb, and in return they supply us with 2 steers per year. Processing fees are ~$575 to have it butchered, and vacuum packed. We trade half the steer meat to family members for the cost of processing... 1 free steer per year. This yields us about 600lbs of grass fed beef per year for me and the Mrs. .


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Mine is free.


You ever tried the sous vide method, then dried a little with paper towels, coated in butter and Montreal Steak Seasoning, then fried in a hot cast iron for a couple minutes each side? I don't have the sous vide wand or anything. I just use hot water, and change it out a time or two.

I'm kinda hardcore about that shit. I've got the Thermapen too that reads temps in like a second or so.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jun 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Mine is free.


So was mine in college


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 22, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> So was mine in college


I get T-Bones that are more like Porterhouse a lot on sale for like $6 lb. Decent piece of tenderloin and New York steak in one.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 22, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You ever tried the sous vide method, then dried a little with paper towels, coated in butter and Montreal Steak Seasoning, then fried in a hot cast iron for a couple minutes each side? I don't have the sous vide wand or anything. I just use hot water, and change it out a time or two.
> 
> I'm kinda hardcore about that shit. I've got the Thermapen too that reads temps in like a second or so.


No sir... I don't even own a grill. I make all my steaks in a cast iron skillet. I just coat them in olive oil, some tony's seasoning, greek seasoning, salt and pepper (coarse), and get the skillet hot as fuck. Depending on thickness, I'll cook presentation side down for 2 min, flip for 2 min, and then flip for a min, flip for a min... turn the heat off, and flip 2 more times every min... add butter on presentation side, and course Mediterranean Pink sea salt and serve. My set of pans has been handed down for generations. Griswold 704R's that were cast in-between 1875-1877. Nothing sticks to them. Just a hot water scrub, and dry, then apply olive oil. I use it almost every day.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> No sir... I don't even own a grill. I make all my steaks in a cast iron skillet. I just coat them in olive oil, some tony's seasoning, greek seasoning, salt and pepper (coarse), and get the skillet hot as fuck. Depending on thickness, I'll cook presentation side down for 2 min, flip for 2 min, and then flip for a min, flip for a min... turn the heat off, and flip 2 more times every min... add butter on presentation side, and course Mediterranean Pink sea salt and serve. My set of pans has been handed down for generations. Griswold 704R's that were cast in-between 1875-1877. Nothing sticks to them. Just a hot water scrub, and dry, then apply olive oil. I use it almost every day.


You should try it sometime. All I use is a pot, freezer bag, and hot water.

Then it goes on a super hot cast iron after I add the butter and seasoning. Most of mine have been passed down too. I have to hide some of them, since the wife and kids don't take care of them like I do.

It even makes the cheap sirloin petite steaks pretty damn good and juicy. I like my steak rare.

It's also cool, since you don't have to thaw it first. I just throw a frozen Ziplocked steak in hot water for an hour and a half or so, and it's good to get seasoned an put on the blazing skillet.

One of these days I'm gonna order a wand or machine. I've just been lazy. But that would actually help me be lazier, so I see that in my future soon,


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 22, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You should try it sometime. All I use is a pot, freezer bag, and hot water.
> 
> Then it goes on a super hot cast iron after I add the butter and seasoning. Most of mine have been passed down too. I have to hide some of them, since the wife and kids don't take care of them like I do.
> 
> ...


I've been decarbing my buds that way for tincture and as soon as I get a real sous vide setup I'm going to prep my steak and venison for the cast iron that way too. Nothing gets them more buttery soft than sous vide. I have some cast iron out in the shed I have to recondition that were my great great Aunt's from out in Kansas. I can't remember the cast dates off hand but they're old as dirt. The ones I use daily are my grandparents and you'd have to kill me to get them out of my hands. His maid used to cook the best fried chicken I've ever eaten in my life to this day in these old pans. I can't come close to it no matter what I try. I'm pretty sure it was the old bacon grease she cooked with but I don't know. Fuck Teflon  .


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Mine is free.


Mine too, just it's name is Bambi. Beef costs a helluva lot more. I've learned to love venison even more at 15 bucks a pound for top grade steak.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 22, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Mine too, just it's name is Bambi. Beef costs a helluva lot more. I've learned to love venison even more at 15 bucks a pound for top grade steak.


Do you make breaded and fried chislic with the hearts? Shit's pretty damn good actually. Of course the backstraps are best. But when I was in SD we'd take all the scrap and some quarters and take it to Hecla and get a bunch processed into all kinds of shit. I had to rent a freezer, 



About Us – Great Frontier Meats


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 22, 2022)

I forgot to add this. Here's the difference between sous vide or not.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> l'll explain....We have friends that raise beef for tax purposes/write offs... we supply them with about a lb, and in return they supply us with 2 steers per year. Processing fees are ~$575 to have it butchered, and vacuum packed. We trade half the steer meat to family members for the cost of processing... 1 free steer per year. This yields us about 600lbs of grass fed beef per year for me and the Mrs. .


Holy cow I want one I'll give 2 lbs,


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 23, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Mine too, just it's name is Bambi. Beef costs a helluva lot more. I've learned to love venison even more at 15 bucks a pound for top grade steak.


Gotta love the venison. Once one learns to butcher, freezer full of venison lasts until, well, still got plenty on my freezer. Seem to run out right about October 15th


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> No sir... I don't even own a grill. I make all my steaks in a cast iron skillet. I just coat them in olive oil, some tony's seasoning, greek seasoning, salt and pepper (coarse), and get the skillet hot as fuck. Depending on thickness, I'll cook presentation side down for 2 min, flip for 2 min, and then flip for a min, flip for a min... turn the heat off, and flip 2 more times every min... add butter on presentation side, and course Mediterranean Pink sea salt and serve. My set of pans has been handed down for generations. Griswold 704R's that were cast in-between 1875-1877. Nothing sticks to them. Just a hot water scrub, and dry, then apply olive oil. I use it almost every day.


Ditto


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 23, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Holy cow I want one I'll give 2 lbs,


Man, you would't believe the difference in grass fed local beef compared to Walmart beef.... it's like day and night. This stuff tastes like beef. Red as fuck on the steaks. Time from the kill to my deep freezer is about 2 days. I've never seen beef this deep red, and tender.. even if you fuck up the grill/cook. .. it's still good. He dosn't shoot them up with antibiotics, or wormers because their free range.. Have you ever seen super farms? ..like from Walmart? The have those cattle crowed in so tight, they can't even take a piss... it's disgusting. WM even has a red dye they spray on their meat before they display it in the cases.... These steers I get are raised on local graze land within a few miles from me, and the have about 5 steers per 10 acres to grass feed them. I just had a New York strip tonight... never had one outside of the home that wasn't leather tough. This one was very tender, and juicy.... I like my steaks like @PadawanWarrior , Med rare.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 23, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Do you make breaded and fried chislic with the hearts? Shit's pretty damn good actually. Of course the backstraps are best. But when I was in SD we'd take all the scrap and some quarters and take it to Hecla and get a bunch processed into all kinds of shit. I had to rent a freezer,
> 
> 
> 
> About Us – Great Frontier Meats


Now I leave the guts for the scavengers and have a processor do it up for me. I've done my own butchering and that's a good term for it. Having them do it yields better and it's a sanitary USDA meat processing facility so it's a little cleaner than my shed. I've had deer heart tacos that were amazing out in Texas but I'll stick with backstraps marinated in teriyaki and some brown sugar really lightly grilled.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 23, 2022)

Frozen, but still red AF.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man, you would't believe the difference in grass fed local beef compared to Walmart beef.... it's like day and night. This stuff tastes like beef. Red as fuck on the steaks. Time from the kill to my deep freezer is about 2 days. I've never seen beef this deep red, and tender.. even if you fuck up the grill/cook. .. it's still good. He dosn't shoot them up with antibiotics, or wormers because their free range.. Have you ever seen super farms? ..like from Walmart? The have those cattle crowed in so tight, they can't even take a piss... it's disgusting. WM even has a red dye they spray on their meat before they display it in the cases.


You can't compare the two. Real choice beef with nice fat marbling will have that pure taste and just melt in your mouth. The texture is different and so is the taste. We can get it at a butcher in the bigger town near us but it's pretty pricey. Other than that I could buy a steer from my neighbor and have it processed where I get my deer done. Only thing is I'd need space for a third freezer, as one is our regular groceries and one is full of game. I'm stuck with Harris Teeter which isn't bad.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 23, 2022)

And for those of you asking yourself "why does it say not for sale?".. because it has not gone through the process of being USDA approved by big corps..this should tell you something.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 23, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> You can't compare the two. Real choice beef with nice fat marbling will have that pure taste and just melt in your mouth. The texture is different and so is the taste. We can get it at a butcher in the bigger town near us but it's pretty pricey. Other than that I could buy a steer from my neighbor and have it processed where I get my deer done. Only thing is I'd need space for a third freezer, as one is our regular groceries and one is full of game. I'm stuck with Harris Teeter which isn't bad.


Yeah...... that's because it's real meat.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man, you would't believe the difference in grass fed local beef compared to Walmart beef.... it's like day and night. This stuff tastes like beef. Red as fuck on the steaks. Time from the kill to my deep freezer is about 2 days. I've never seen beef this deep red, and tender.. even if you fuck up the grill/cook. .. it's still good. He dosn't shoot them up with antibiotics, or wormers because their free range.. Have you ever seen super farms? ..like from Walmart? The have those cattle crowed in so tight, they can't even take a piss... it's disgusting. WM even has a red dye they spray on their meat before they display it in the cases.... These steers I get are raised on local graze land within a few miles from me, and the have about 5 steers per 10 acres to grass feed them. I just had a New York strip tonight... never had one outside of the home that wasn't leather tough. This one was very tender, and juicy.... I like my steaks like @PadawanWarrior , Med rare.


Walmart meat sucks. We get most of our meat from Safeway. But my brother in law I guess you'd call him has cows and shit and the grass fed shit is some good meat. He's in SD though, so we don't get it often anymore.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 23, 2022)

"How much for that steer?"..... bout a pound.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 23, 2022)

Ok,... I gotta go to bed,....Got that zoom call with AirROS and the South Africans at 11am... peace out brothers!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 23, 2022)

Our stupid state actually wrote into our marijuana laws that you can't use marijuana for barter. So if I have excess I can give away one ounce at a time per person for free. That's it, no trading or bartering allowed.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ok,... I gotta go to bed,....Got that zoom call with AirROS and the South Africans at 11am... peace out brothers!


Don't forget, footie pj's for the right first impression.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 23, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Our stupid state actually wrote into our marijuana laws that you can't use marijuana for barter. So if I have excess I can give away one ounce at a time per person for free. That's it, no trading or bartering allowed.


They don’t allow it here either (bartering), but we do it anyways.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 23, 2022)

My uncle showed me the first time I butchered a deer. Then I watched some YouTube videos and got pretty proficient. European method, eventually you learn it's more about pulling and separating the cuts along the muscles tissue. Every time I do it I get a little better. Have nearly zero waste.
I eat heart sandwiches Grampa style, boiled for a while, seasoned, cut paper thin slices. I like mine with a little Mayo, salt and pepper...


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 6, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It costs most growers ~$600-700 to make a lb.


Easily  and electric just went up


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 6, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Easily  and electric just went up


Thankfully,.... and so far, we haven't seen an increase in 21 years here since I built. It's currently at .089 cents per KWH, so I can run pretty lean. I figured it costs us about $450 a month to run the 20x30 room, and mother/clone room.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 6, 2022)

Shit I pay 11.5cents/kwh I’m friggin jealous lmao that’s gotta be a huge load off. Between just a 4x4 veg and a meticulously controlled 8x4 flower my bills not to far off  all on a va disability check. Bout to be solvent after this harvest though as long as high end prices don’t drop dramatically


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 6, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Shit I pay 11.5cents/kwh I’m friggin jealous lmao that’s gotta be a huge load off. Between just a 4x4 veg and a meticulously controlled 8x4 flower my bills not to far off  all on a va disability check. Bout to be solvent after this harvest though as long as high end prices don’t drop dramatically


Im checking with the local COOP here (my current service provider) he just got back from vacation and had told me that If I get on a Commercial agreement, then I could get down as low as 5 cents if I burn XXXXX amount of KWH.... Need to call him tomorrow. Right after I get out of court. Got a case on a Dispensary for non payment.... seems to be getting more and more common. Our contract is water tight tho, and he's gonna have to make a 4 hour one way trip here to be in court at 9 am.


----------



## riuoldmember (Jul 6, 2022)

this is the newest best stuff ive seen out in mendocino


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 6, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> this is the newest best stuff ive seen out in mendocino


NICE!


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 6, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> this is the newest best stuff ive seen out in mendocino


Glass box light deps


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

Swtg I’ll quit if indoor drops below 2k/lb


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Swtg I’ll quit if indoor drops below 2k/lb


I said that before myself....yet, here I am at $1000-$1300.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I said that before myself....yet, here I am at $1000-$1300.


Don’t tell me that  Hopefully the bordering state that just legalized doesn’t fuck me but that’s prime outdoor land, so I’ve got my fingers crossed they stay out of the indoor market


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Don’t tell me that  Hopefully the bordering state that just legalized doesn’t fuck me but that’s prime outdoor land, so I’ve got my fingers crossed they stay out of the indoor market


Man, Im telling you.... sooner or later, weed is gonna be cheap as sugar. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

I don’t see it, it’s a labor intense crop, Probably end up with prices more like coffee or vanilla beans at wholesale and like liquor at retail but that’s still a ways off.


----------



## Chief_Broom (Jul 7, 2022)

Personally I wouldn’t be making any new investments in a grow op in an illegal state bordering a legal one. Not saying I’d quit, but the market is heavily in flux and none of us can say what things will look like in a few years. 

The biggest disruption in the price of cannabis I’ve ever seen in my life (50+) are happening now. Prior to legalization prices for quality cannabis stayed fairly consistent and trended upward. Not today. It’s threads like this that prove the point.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I don’t see it, it’s a labor intense crop, Probably end up with prices more like coffee or vanilla beans at wholesale and like liquor at retail but that’s still a ways off.


Maybe.... but at least in Oklahoma... that seems to be the case unless A LOT of people drop out of the legal market. We are now the top producer of Cannabis in the US. We produce more than any other State.... and that's only because of SQ788 design flaws.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

Chief_Broom said:


> Personally I wouldn’t be making any new investments in a grow op in an illegal state bordering a legal one. Not saying I’d quit, but the market is heavily in flux and none of us can say what things will look like in a few years.
> 
> The biggest disruption in the price of cannabis I’ve ever seen in my life (50+) are happening now. Prior to legalization prices for quality cannabis stayed fairly consistent and trended upward. Not today. It’s threads like this that prove the point.


The only investments I’m making for a hot minute is My electric bill and another 960w of led. I love weed to much to let it go


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> The only investments I’m making for a hot minute is My electric bill and another 960w of led. I love weed to much to let it goView attachment 5159818



Just left a message with my guy at the electric coop... didn't even know they just posted a MMJ program.......


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 7, 2022)

This is what my history looks like… those higher numbers were running 78 plants. You can see how much less it costs running less plants the past few months, and I’ve been in flower for 7-8 weeks…. This billing includes a 1400 sq ft grow op with 3 AC units, my residence, and water well power for 2 homes… plus, we pump out about 20,000 gallons of water a day for the lawn.. it’s a big lawn.


----------



## Chief_Broom (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> The only investments I’m making for a hot minute is My electric bill and another 960w of led. I love weed to much to let it go


That’s exactly what I’m talking about. Spend for what you know you’ll use. Somebody says put in half your retirement into this can’t miss venture? I don’t think so.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

Chief_Broom said:


> That’s exactly what I’m talking about. Spend for what you know you’ll use. Somebody says put in half your retirement into this can’t miss venture? I don’t think so.


It’s taken me like 3 years to get to where output isn’t immediately going to back bills and expansion(also I smoke way to much). Anyone who says weed is a way to get rich quick is either ignorant or lying


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> It’s taken me like 3 years to get to where output isn’t immediately going to back bills and expansion(also I smoke way to much). Anyone who says weed is a way to get rich quick is either ignorant or lying


It's just a regular job, except you're not expected to be anywhere at any certain time, or answer to anybody, sleep till noon if you feel like it... it does have it's perks.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This is what my history looks like… those higher numbers were running 78 plants. You can see how much less it costs running less plants the past few months, and I’ve been in flower for 7-8 weeks…. This billing includes a 1400 sq ft grow op with 3 AC units, my residence, and water well power for 2 homes… plus, we pump out about 20,000 gallons of water a day for the lawn.. it’s a big lawn. View attachment 5159840


my dumbass decided to use 10gallon pots of living soil indoors, by early-mid flower needed to add a second 70pint dehumidifier which got the ac working double to make up for the heat. Next months bill making them boys at the electric company rich as hell.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It's just a regular job, except you're not expected to be anywhere at any certain time, or answer to anybody, sleep till noon if you feel like it... it does have it's perks.


Truth, I fucking hate having anyone in charge of me in any way. That anyone would call themselves my boss or superior just offends me to the core.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> my dumbass decided to use 10gallon pots of living soil indoors, by early-mid flower needed to add a second 70pint dehumidifier which got the ac working double to make up for the heat. Next months bill making them boys at the electric company rich as hell.


I hear ya man... with less plants, and more training.. I think im gonna hit close to my same numbers by looking at the canopy. But I used to have to run my AC at 65, and had 3 dehuyes running 24/7.... Now I have my AC set at 81, and 2 dehuyes that kick on and off as needed... so it's a lot cheaper. I think i may have found the magic number of plants to run, and run leaner.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

I’m for sure going back to small/medium pots with peat, vermiculite, gypsum and jacks. Organics cool, but I’ll leave that to the outdoor folk from here on.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I don’t see it, it’s a labor intense crop, Probably end up with prices more like coffee or vanilla beans at wholesale and like liquor at retail but that’s still a ways off.


My power bill for 16 lights here in Ca is 3700/mo right now. That’s powering the house though too. Lb’s are 12-1400 max indoor. For the super fire, gotta be purps. Outdoor is fucked up even worse.
Prices took a huge shit end of last year. 
Shit loads of “legal” weed is being dumped on our traditional market. And allot of other states going on line so supply has gone way up and demand has gone down because allot of our weed used to get shipped out.
It’s only a matter of time before you start getting fucked like the rest of us.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> My power bill for 16 lights here in Ca is 3700/mo right now. That’s powering the house though too. Lb’s are 12-1400 max indoor. For the super fire, gotta be purps. Outdoor is fucked up even worse.
> Prices took a huge shit end of last year.
> Shit loads of “legal” weed is being dumped on our traditional market. And allot of other states going on line so supply has gone way up and demand has gone down because allot of our weed used to get shipped out.
> It’s only a matter of time before you start getting fucked like the rest of us.


Bro I feel it just trying to compete with the cheap ass outdoor, mfs will show me shit like this talking about “man I get cali shit for $100/oz” and it’s fucking this trash


Meanwhile mine looks like


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Bro I feel it just trying to compete with the cheap ass outdoor, mfs will show me shit like this talking about “man I get cali shit for $100/oz” and it’s fucking this trashView attachment 5159984
> 
> 
> Meanwhile mine looks like
> View attachment 5159986View attachment 5159990View attachment 5159991


It sucks bad right now and it aint gonna get better.
NorCal outdoor that looks 1000x’s better than that first pic were going for 300 this last years crop. Then 400. I know allot of heads who are sitting on shit tons. I chose not to blow it up outdoor last season. I’m glad I didn’t.
Not sure what light dep prices are fetching right now. Didn’t do that either


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 7, 2022)

riuoldmember said:


> this is the newest best stuff ive seen out in mendocino


Pretty nice. Reminds me of Willits blue dream a little. Name?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Bro I feel it just trying to compete with the cheap ass outdoor, mfs will show me shit like this talking about “man I get cali shit for $100/oz” and it’s fucking this trashView attachment 5159984
> 
> 
> Meanwhile mine looks like
> View attachment 5159986View attachment 5159990View attachment 5159991


It's pretty fucked up, I agree. People would rather go to a Shitspensary and pay 40-60 an eighth because it's 'medical weed when my shits better cleaner and wayyyyy cheaper. I just don't get it.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Maybe.... but at least in Oklahoma... that seems to be the case unless A LOT of people drop out of the legal market. We are now the top producer of Cannabis in the US. We produce more than any other State.... and that's only because of SQ788 design flaws.


I find it difficult to believe OK outdoes Cali. Maybe in purchase but not production. There hard data on this?


----------



## Killaki (Jul 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It's just a regular job, except you're not expected to be anywhere at any certain time, or answer to anybody, sleep till noon if you feel like it... it does have it's perks.


You basically just described my job.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> It's pretty fucked up, I agree. People would rather go to a Shitspensary and pay 40-60 an eighth because it's 'medical weed when my shits better cleaner and wayyyyy cheaper. I just don't get it.


These are prices from a club right in the heart of lots of bud being grown. It’s fucking insane. My shit is as good if not better





Online Menu







elevation2477.treez.io




My bro discount is being held firm at 120/zip and i hate selling zips


----------



## Killaki (Jul 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> These are prices from a club right in the heart of lots of bud being grown. It’s fucking insane. My shit is as good if not better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a wide range of prices on that menu, not gonna lie.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> These are prices from a club right in the heart of lots of bud being grown. It’s fucking insane. My shit is as good if not better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


120 a 1/4? Wtf? How is it these businesses can fuck us like that? I give bomb shit away for that much an oz, simply because I don't have a market for it, and I like my friends. 5-7 years ago I was getting 300 all day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2022)

The good old days when lb’s went for 4800. Back when it actually took balls to grow. Indoor and out. Up until prop 215 passed. Ticked down a little and then sb420 passed in 2003. Slowly went down since. Outdoor went down more than indoor. Last year it actually ticked up a bit for a change. Covid bump. Mofos were bidding on your shit. 2600 was standard for a minute for indoor, lets say up to 1600 for outdoor(depends on who you know and where it was going)Then the crash.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2022)

The great crash of 2021/2022  

Hey. It was super fun. Had a hell of a good time the last 30yrs growing this plant


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> The great crash of 2021/2022
> 
> Hey. It was super fun. Had a hella of a good time the last 30yrs growing this plant


Yup. Used to get 4 a lb no questions. Blue Dream was a good run. Then the crash.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> It's pretty fucked up, I agree. People would rather go to a Shitspensary and pay 40-60 an eighth because it's 'medical weed when my shits better cleaner and wayyyyy cheaper. I just don't get it.


If mfs wanted to pay 40-60 an 1/8 I’d be good, I live in the hood though so unless I wanted to trap $10 grams on a street corner it’s smalltime wholesale to cats with access to moneyed markets


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 7, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> If mfs wanted to pay 40-60 an 1/8 I’d be good, I live in the hood though so unless I wanted to trap $10 grams on a street corner it’s smalltime wholesale to cats with access to moneyed markets


Where can I find them, lol? Dying to find a market. I've supplied small time guys and seems they always get greedy and try to fuck me, so I got a 1 strike your out policy. 
Best times I had was when I could get rid of lbs for $. No bs no problems.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 7, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> I find it difficult to believe OK outdoes Cali. Maybe in purchase but not production. There hard data on this?


Almost neck and neck....
"Ever since the state legalized medical marijuana three years ago, Oklahoma has become one of the easiest places in the United States to launch a weed business. The state now boasts more retail cannabis stores than Colorado, Oregon and Washington combined. In October, it eclipsed California as the state with the largest number of licensed cannabis farms, which now number more than 9,000, despite a population only a tenth of California’s.".........From The New York Times... but defiantly per capita.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 7, 2022)

I did fetch $1000 for Dosi and $1200 for Lemon Cane on an order for tomorrow... am I happy about it?.. no. We used to get $3000 on average 2 years ago, and move 27 or so lbs in a matter of days.. now.. it's hard to move lbs. Everybody wants to buy QP's.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 7, 2022)

I even had one Dispo ask if they could buy 2 oz.... I just turned around and walked out.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 7, 2022)

.. and EVERYBODY is slow. There's just too many of them (Dispo's). Im just waiting it out to see how many drop out and see if this market self levels through 2023... if not, Im gonna bounce out, and just do personal. Hell, we can have 24 flowering, and 24 vegging just as a "patient", and only pay $100 for a 2 year card, and you don't have to do any reporting, or get inspected.


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 7, 2022)

I had a cousin who had a maniac episode and spend the past week threatening to drop the dime on my grow, along with a bunch of other crazy shit. He did tell all of my aunts and uncles. I was extremely close to chopping and getting rid of everything for good. Now he's locked up in a loony bin. Fucker. That was the most anxiety I've ever dealt with.

Ounces still going for 300 here.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 7, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I had a cousin who had a maniac episode and spend the past week threatening to drop the dime on my grow, along with a bunch of other crazy shit. He did tell all of my aunts and uncles. I was extremely close to chopping and getting rid of everything for good. Now he's locked up in a loony bin. Fucker. That was the most anxiety I've ever dealt with.
> 
> Ounces still going for 300 here.


You don't know how bad I'd love to get that for a zip right now. Sitting on ~30 elbows waiting it out, and got another 30 right behind it.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Almost neck and neck....
> "Ever since the state legalized medical marijuana three years ago, Oklahoma has become one of the easiest places in the United States to launch a weed business. The state now boasts more retail cannabis stores than Colorado, Oregon and Washington combined. In October, it eclipsed California as the state with the *largest number of licensed cannabis farms*, which now number more than 9,000, despite a population only a tenth of California’s.".........From The New York Times... but defiantly per capita.


Licensed farms. They're still busting huge grows in Southern Oregon. It looks like the Chinese have moved in as well. I know you have the same illegal operations there in OK but it's pretty crazy here. The scale of the ops and the amount of pot being seized is insane. And the people behind these operations are some pretty bad characters. I'm sure there's bodies buried and burn pits with bits and pieces of bone that didn't burn. 

I'm content with my little hobby grow that keeps me in as much weed as I need.









▶️ 2 Bend locations raided in marijuana bust; $3.5M in street value pot seized


The Deschutes County Illegal Marijuana Enforcement team and Central Oregon Drug Enforcement (CODE) dismantled two illegal marijuana grow sites in Bend Wednesday, seizing more than 6,000 plants with a




centraloregondaily.com












Illegal marijuana bust results in seizure of more than 12,000 plants


Authorities raided a grow site in rural Eagle Point that turned up 3,000 pounds of processed black-market marijuana.




www.kdrv.com












▶️ Jefferson County drug bust: 5 arrests, 8 tons of marijuana, links to China


A Madras man is suspected of being one of the leaders of a major illegal drug operation that was busted in Jefferson County Tuesday. The operation allegedly used Chinese laborers who had been traffick




centraloregondaily.com












Pot busts in Southern Oregon exceed $2.7 billion


Police in four Southern Oregon counties found illegal marijuana with an estimated black market value of $2.78 billion in 2021 — a figure that reveals the daunting scale of organized criminal activity ...




www.mailtribune.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Licensed farms. They're still busting huge grows in Southern Oregon. It looks like the Chinese have moved in as well. I know you have the same illegal operations there in OK but it's pretty crazy here. The scale of the ops and the amount of pot being seized is insane. And the people behind these operations are some pretty bad characters. I'm sure there's bodies buried and burn pits with bits and pieces of bone that didn't burn.
> 
> I'm content with my little hobby grow that keeps me in as much weed as I need.
> 
> ...


Yep.. seeing the same thing here.. it's really because land is cheap, and all they have to do is pay off a 5 year resident to become 75% owner, and do thier thing.. whether that's shipping out o State or out of Country... it's a crazy fucked up mess.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Almost neck and neck....
> "Ever since the state legalized medical marijuana three years ago, Oklahoma has become one of the easiest places in the United States to launch a weed business. The state now boasts more retail cannabis stores than Colorado, Oregon and Washington combined. In October, it eclipsed California as the state with the largest number of licensed cannabis farms, which now number more than 9,000, despite a population only a tenth of California’s.".........From The New York Times... but defiantly per capita.


Ahhhh, 'licensed' being a key word here, I'm sure, lol. Still, that's amazing.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I did fetch $1000 for Dosi and $1200 for Lemon Cane on an order for tomorrow... am I happy about it?.. no. We used to get $3000 on average 2 years ago, and move 27 or so lbs in a matter of days.. now.. it's hard to move lbs. Everybody wants to buy QP's.


I feel ya.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 8, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I had a cousin who had a maniac episode and spend the past week threatening to drop the dime on my grow, along with a bunch of other crazy shit. He did tell all of my aunts and uncles. I was extremely close to chopping and getting rid of everything for good. Now he's locked up in a loony bin. Fucker. That was the most anxiety I've ever dealt with.
> 
> Ounces still going for 300 here.


Wheres here?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> .. and EVERYBODY is slow. There's just too many of them (Dispo's). Im just waiting it out to see how many drop out and see if this market self levels through 2023... if not, Im gonna bounce out, and just do personal. Hell, we can have 24 flowering, and 24 vegging just as a "patient", and only pay $100 for a 2 year card, and you don't have to do any reporting, or get inspected.


I swear, if we all banded together, I'd give weed away to dispensary customers just to dry them out and shut them down. So it'd take a year, I got the time, and the bud


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man, Im telling you.... sooner or later, weed is gonna be cheap as sugar. It's just a matter of time.


I don't think so. I think a lot of people are 'growing ' a lot of schwag, thinking they are gonna make money, when they don't even know how to properly cure. Then they give said schwag away when they find out they can't sell it, and it molds out on them from age and/or improper storage. 
Once these Schwagites stop from frustration and busted dreams, real growers will have dialed in their exotics, which is what all the connoisseurs are actively seeking. Heads just wanna be able to say 'my shits more fire than your shit.'


----------



## 2com (Jul 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You don't know how bad I'd love to get that for a zip right now. Sitting on ~30 elbows waiting it out, and got another 30 right behind it.


Hey man. I'm curious how exactly the stuff being "sat on" is actually being stored?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 8, 2022)

2com said:


> Hey man. I'm curious how exactly the stuff being "sat on" is actually being stored?


Not to butt in or step on toes, but myself, I use bovedas and 5 gal. Lock buckets. When I used to have that issue.
So long ago.
Lotta guys do the double vacuum seal, 2 lb . At a whack. Seen lots of those.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 8, 2022)

2com said:


> Hey man. I'm curious how exactly the stuff being "sat on" is actually being stored?


They are stored in CureTubes in a humidor room at 65 degree, 60% RH. It’ll stay cured and bouncey for up to a year or more.


----------



## Killaki (Jul 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> They are stored in CureTubes in a humidor room at 65 degree, 60% RH. It’ll stay cured and bouncey for up to a year or more.


Bingo.


----------



## xox (Jul 13, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I did fetch $1000 for Dosi and $1200 for Lemon Cane on an order for tomorrow... am I happy about it?.. no. We used to get $3000 on average 2 years ago, and move 27 or so lbs in a matter of days.. now.. it's hard to move lbs. Everybody wants to buy QP's.


1000, 1200 nice. a pound goes for 600 where i live. theres now a weed store everywhere like literally a weed store across the street from another weed store.


----------



## 420 Garden (Jul 13, 2022)

3000.00 an lb. For high grade. I just paid 250.00 for 1 oz. Ohio. I would stay and chat but, I have a run in progress and can't afford to talk. lmaf but 250.00 poorer


----------



## Tropicalgreen (Jul 14, 2022)

500-1500 depending on quality.


----------



## Muzzle2 (Jul 20, 2022)

Used to be 2500 for high, now 1500. Sad times. Don't know if it'll bounce back.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 26, 2022)

xox said:


> 1000, 1200 nice. a pound goes for 600 where i live. theres now a weed store everywhere like literally a weed store across the street from another weed store.


Same here.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 27, 2022)

I think the charts and figures put together by various entities are actually overestimating the current prices or they're just lagging behind. The price of cannabis is going to continue to go down. There is nothing that is going to make them go back up. It's just going to keep getting cheaper.

Those that say there will always be a good price for top shelf indoor grown are wrong. There are several commercial growers that post on this forum growing top shelf and the prices they get have fallen significantly.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 27, 2022)

I can get a half pound shipped with free shipping for $333CAD


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I think the charts and figures put together by various entities are actually overestimating the current prices or they're just lagging behind. The price of cannabis is going to continue to go down. There is nothing that is going to make them go back up. It's just going to keep getting cheaper.
> 
> Those that say there will always be a good price for top shelf indoor grown are wrong. There are several commercial growers that post on this forum growing top shelf and the prices they get have fallen significantly.


This is kinda how I see it. As more and more States come online legal, and with the laws relaxing on getting caught with it (even in TX), more and more people are growing thier own, or for BM, and even the BM is oversaturated. The growing of weed is not gonna slow down. People are just going to keep making more and more of it as time goes on. And as more of it hits the streets/shelves.. it's just gonna get cheaper. This may be my last commercial grow. Im just kinda breaking even at this point for a shit ton of work.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 27, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I can get a half pound shipped with free shipping for $333CAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At those prices, would you consider just buying at the Dispo instead of growing your own?.... and if not, what price point would you shut down your tent?... just taking a survey here.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> At those prices, would you consider just buying at the Dispo instead of growing your own?.... and if not, what price point would you shut down your tent?... just taking a survey here.


I’ve already decided I’m just going to do a single run a year now. Weed is everywhere here I can’t even give mine away pretty much.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 27, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I’ve already decided I’m just going to do a single run a year now. Weed is everywhere here I can’t even give mine away pretty much.


I hear ya. Hell, I priced a bulk buyer at $485 on the commercial side.... no response.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 27, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I hear ya. Hell, I priced a bulk buyer at $485 on the commercial side.... no response.


That’s fucking bonkers man. What are your plans moving forward with the business?


----------



## ooof-da (Jul 27, 2022)

$1200 in northern CA for indoor…..so I’m told…


----------



## 7CardBud (Jul 27, 2022)

I'm a klutz and have been accidently dropping dubs all over town. I don't even bother to pick them up....it's worth the entertainment value.
I still have a pile from last years' outdoor. It's still holding up well in black 3.5 gallon buckets with Bovedas.
In MA the retailers are always running so called sales cause the street is flooded with home grown at $500-1200 depending on quality.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 27, 2022)

95% of the weed on the Cali Market is 100% MEH


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 27, 2022)

bk78 said:


> That’s fucking bonkers man. What are your plans moving forward with the business?


I've got a grower that wants to lease my building, and Im trying to figure out with the State if I can even have 2 licenses at the same address. If I can do that, then that's prob what Im gonna do. I've been trying to think of other things I can do with a 1400 sq ft building. Maybe a 420 friendly meditation studio with laser lights and sound system? Turn it into an Airbnb? Mancave?, and just chill? Paige has just landed a pretty nice work from home job, so maybe just be a bum and do the dishes and laundry? We don't have kids, grandkids, debt, or anything crazy. I've been pondering on it for a smooth minute. But,... im not gonna do another grow for peanuts.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jul 27, 2022)

... and I really don't think it's gonna get any better... if anything, it's gonna get worse.


----------



## BaconSF (Aug 4, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... and I really don't think it's gonna get any better... if anything, it's gonna get worse.


sure is. Prices this summer has been stagnant, come croptober prices will drop 30-50% again


----------



## Chief_Broom (Aug 4, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> At those prices, would you consider just buying at the Dispo instead of growing your own?.... and if not, what price point would you shut down your tent?... just taking a survey here.


$50 ounces of mids or better and I’d never attempt/bother with a serious grow again. So that’s $800 for a pound.

I enjoy growing but it is awfully stressful. If I could go to the corner store an get decent cannabis like you can pick up a carton of smokes that would be it for me.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 4, 2022)

5% of the weed in the market is dank…. The rest is just cardboard smoke


----------



## ismann (Aug 4, 2022)

Last grow I got $3200 but I could have gotten more. Next go-around I'll probably get $4000. Lots of people still willing to buy homegrown over the dispensary junk. I'm fortunate enough to know a few rich people who hate dispensary herb.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 4, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I've got a grower that wants to lease my building, and Im trying to figure out with the State if I can even have 2 licenses at the same address. If I can do that, then that's prob what Im gonna do. I've been trying to think of other things I can do with a 1400 sq ft building. Maybe a 420 friendly meditation studio with laser lights and sound system? Turn it into an Airbnb? Mancave?, and just chill? Paige has just landed a pretty nice work from home job, so maybe just be a bum and do the dishes and laundry? We don't have kids, grandkids, debt, or anything crazy. I've been pondering on it for a smooth minute. But,... im not gonna do another grow for peanuts.


Use that space for throwing Rave parties.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Aug 4, 2022)

I got 7-8 cord worth of logs for a qp. Not bad imo.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 10, 2022)

The # of commercial growers will collapse when the price collapses. Those remaining will be able to raise prices at that point right?

Don't forget the government wildcard. States can rescind homegrow & raise taxes on high-thc flower/products (for safety!] till it becomes as expensive as booze. The blackmarket will thrive again in that market no?

I think the price will come roaring back eventually for craft. Just go in your local hippie grocery store & look at the $6 single cans of craft beer. Even at food lion, local beer pulls $12 a sixer v.s. $8 for highlife

Governments & Corporations ALWAYS find a way to punish & inflate the "sin" market. Always.


----------



## ismann (Aug 11, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> The # of commercial growers will collapse when the price collapses. Those remaining will be able to raise prices at that point right?
> 
> Don't forget the government wildcard. States can rescind homegrow & raise taxes on high-thc flower/products (for safety!] till it becomes as expensive as booze. The blackmarket will thrive again in that market no?
> 
> ...


The government-backed commercial growers are losing millions per year to flood the market with tons of subpar herb. The thing is, they can keep losing millions a lot longer than independent farmers thanks to subsidization. They are pricing everyone out until they can hold a 1-2% margin like Walmart. 

Most understand this subconsciously so there will always be a market for high grade craft over bulk subsidized reggies.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 11, 2022)

ismann said:


> The government-backed commercial growers are losing millions per year to flood the market with tons of subpar herb. The thing is, they can keep losing millions a lot longer than independent farmers thanks to subsidization. They are pricing everyone out until they can hold a 1-2% margin like Walmart.
> 
> Most understand this subconsciously so there will always be a market for high grade craft over bulk subsidized reggies.


Yup, thanks for painting it with a bit more detail.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 12, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> At those prices, would you consider just buying at the Dispo instead of growing your own?.... and if not, what price point would you shut down your tent?... just taking a survey here.


Not to stick my nose in, but you did say, "survey" lol.
I think you pinned the tail on the donkey here, AA. I have come to believe that many growers have multiple motives for growing. And some motives evolve. Personally, and I think many are, watching the black hat money fade away. I view growing as an art. We all have our methods and patterns and the best part, a finished product at the end to admire. 
Call it altruistic, I'd love to donate the portion of my grow I'm allowed but do not use, to those that need the medicine. I know Rick Simpson Oil, for example, takes a lot of flower, yet has documented results. 
Uncle Sam is trying to figure out how to get his nickel, I'd donate product for medicine, any day, all day. But hell, we're getting into 'It Makes Too Much Sense' zone 
Wheres the mechanism to allow legal growers to sell to dispensaries or commercially? 
Making it legal has done what the law wanted it to do, fuck up the underground and black markets, leaving so many growers with excesses of weed we ca t even give away..
Well,, we could.. but that's another junk twister.


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 12, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Not to stick my nose in, but you did say, "survey" lol.
> I think you pinned the tail on the donkey here, AA. I have come to believe that many growers have multiple motives for growing. And some motives evolve. Personally, and I think many are, watching the black hat money fade away. I view growing as an art. We all have our methods and patterns and the best part, a finished product at the end to admire.
> Call it altruistic, I'd love to donate the portion of my grow I'm allowed but do not use, to those that need the medicine. I know Rick Simpson Oil, for example, takes a lot of flower, yet has documented results.
> Uncle Sam is trying to figure out how to get his nickel, I'd donate product for medicine, any day, all day. But hell, we're getting into 'It Makes Too Much Sense' zone
> ...


Yes I give away the lion’s share of mine yearly to the sick. I won’t buy from a shop until I’m to sick myself to take care of the plants. Cannabis is a medicine for me and has been for years. Pounds here from what I’ve heard go for between 1600-2600... $


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Whats going to happen to weed cultivation out west when they can no longer get water to water the crops? Weed is an intensely high water use plant. And what will happen when the western states that rely on hydroelectric power from Like Powell can no longer generate electricity? They say by July 2024 Lake Powell will be so low it will be in a dead pool for generating hydroelectric power.

Over 50% of the USA is in a drought, and many are in a severe drought. In the very near future the shit is going to hit the fan out west for weed cultivation. Especially large scale.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 12, 2022)

Should do another survey because the price has only gone down.. I can get top shelf indoor for 1800 now.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 12, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Should do another survey because the price has only gone down.. I can get top shelf indoor for 1800 now.


Market must be flooded?


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 13, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Should do another survey because the price has only gone down.. I can get top shelf indoor for 1800 now.


Considering what it costs to grow a plant.. Still grossly overpriced. 
It will keep getting cheaper.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 14, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Market must be flooded?



It is flooded, I've slowed down quite a bit the last 8 months.. people will buy cheaper weed that's inferior in dispensaries that toss in a dozen bags of gummies. 

Time for me to start making gummies


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 14, 2022)

My neck of the woods is flooded, and has been for years.. One guy is bringing in 100lbs a month for at least 5 years. People pay $2100lb for it. Hard telling what hes paying for 100lbs. Majority of it is marked OG Kush.
Bad thing is though weed is harder to get gid of because of all the Meth, and Heroin going around, and many are dropping like flies because the Heroin is mixed with Fentanyl. I dont fuck with anything other than weed, and dont mess around with anyone fucking with that stuff either.


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 14, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> My neck of the woods is flooded, and has been for years.. One guy is bringing in 100lbs a month for at least 5 years. People pay $2100lb for it. Hard telling what hes paying for 100lbs. Majority of it is marked OG Kush.
> Bad thing is though weed is harder to get gid of because of all the Meth, and Heroin going around, and many are dropping like flies because the Heroin is mixed with Fentanyl. I dont fuck with anything other than weed, and dont mess around with anyone fucking with that stuff either.


There’s a guy like that here where I live
He’s selling shit that got rejected because it tested hot for pesticides. Dumbasses eat that shit up because it’s from out West and they think they’re getting something great


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 14, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> There’s a guy like that here where I live
> He’s selling shit that got rejected because it tested hot for pesticides. Dumbasses eat that shit up because it’s from out West and they think they’re getting something great


Everything that comes from out West is what they can't sell out there, either because of quality in the black market or testing in the legal market.


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 14, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Everything that comes from out West is what they can't sell out there, either because of quality in the black market or testing in the legal market.


What I Saul had been tested for I think it was eagle 20
The report was all over the Internet
Thank he was selling it for about $35 a quarter, he had Vape cartridges wax add flower, gross


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 14, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Everything that comes from out West is what they can't sell out there, either because of quality in the black market or testing in the legal market.


There’s so many people in prohibition states that know a dealer but they don’t know a grower and the dealers tend to always buy the cheapest shit, in my opinion that’s because they’re in it just for the money.... they truly aren’t involved to help people they’re just chasing a dollar. I think it’s fair to say that the majority of us here on these forms care deeply about what we grow and what we produce. I gain enjoyment out of seeing people smile or hearing their stories about how cannabis helps them.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 14, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> What I Saul had been tested for I think it was eagle 20
> The report was all over the Internet
> Thank he was selling it for about $35 a quarter, he had Vape cartridges wax add flower, gross


cousin Saul … THINK


----------



## xtsho (Sep 14, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Whats going to happen to weed cultivation out west when they can no longer get water to water the crops? Weed is an intensely high water use plant. And what will happen when the western states that rely on hydroelectric power from Like Powell can no longer generate electricity? They say by July 2024 Lake Powell will be so low it will be in a dead pool for generating hydroelectric power.
> 
> Over 50% of the USA is in a drought, and many are in a severe drought. In the very near future the shit is going to hit the fan out west for weed cultivation. Especially large scale.


Not all of the west is the same. Here in Portland we get hydropower from the Columbia river and our water from the Bull Run watershed which comes off the slopes of Mt Hood. California and the southwest is a different story. It's crazy how many states and part of Mexico rely on the Colorado river which is unable to keep up with the demand and they're still building housing developments in the middle of the desert that are going to be relying on that same water. People are too stupid to realize that they're buying property that could very well be out of water within the decade. Growing weed is going to be very low on the list of priorities when the real shit hits the fan.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 14, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> There’s so many people in prohibition states that know a dealer but they don’t know a grower and the dealers tend to always buy the cheapest shit, in my opinion that’s because they’re in it just for the money.... they truly aren’t involved to help people they’re just chasing a dollar. I think it’s fair to say that the majority of us here on these forms care deeply about what we grow and what we produce. I gain enjoyment out of seeing people smile or hearing their stories about how cannabis helps them.


That's exactly it..


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 14, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Everything that comes from out West is what they can't sell out there, either because of quality in the black market or testing in the legal market.



Not necessarily.. I've got a few friends who moved out west and rather than move killer indoor out there for jack shit...they wholesale here for 10lbs @ 12k


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 15, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> cousin Saul … THINK


?


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 15, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> cousin Saul … THINK


I was using talk text, figure it out or move on if you are trying to be a troll. Is this statement clear enough for you? It’s real easy to be a smart mouth with a keyboard


----------



## Killaki (Sep 15, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> I was using talk text, figure it out or move on if you are trying to be a troll. Is this statement clear enough for you? It’s real easy to be a smart mouth with a keyboard


I think it was more that your typo made them think of something random. Seemed more playful than trollful.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 15, 2022)

Me and a buddy have an operation going in an unfriendly state, and have been growing since the late 70s. And like I said earlier a buddy has been bringing 100lbs of weed in from out west for more than 5 years. And has been buying and selling weed in general for more than 40 years. He doesnt mess with anything but weed. Hes 78 years old, and owns over 30 automotive related businesses. Mostly auto detailing. But I can testify that the stuff hes bringing in is top notch stuff. Super choke, great taste and long lasting high. Too strong for many. Especially for some that dont smoke often. Just a few hits, and most people are fried. For the past year or so, its been the real deal OG Kush clone only strain. Its always as fresh as a daisy, and dried, and cured well. Every Lb also comes with a big gel pack in it to absorb moisture, so it doesnt mold. LBS usually weigh over at 470 grams. All of it is also vacuum sealed, and double bagged. Whomever is growing it must be using many large greenhouses. Where out west it comes from I dont know, because I dont ask, and I dont want to know. My buddy and I also have some really good weed, and some of the mother plants go back to the early 2000s. Weve got an AK47 mother plant from 90s seed stock that we started growing around 2002, thats some of the best shit ever, and it reeks like a motherfucker. It will defeat any carbon scrubber. Luckily its in a place in the country where there are no neighbors, and he can use open windows, and get all the fresh air thats possible. He has a huge home. An old home from the early 1900s thats been remodeled. The attic, and basement are both huge. As big as the first flor. Basement has 8 foot celinngs, and the main floors have 10 foot ceilings. And insulated with new windows ect. All new wiring. He flowers in the basement. The basement is about 30 x 30, but he only uses about 12 x 4 area for flowering. Basement have 6 windows. I have supplied all the seeds, and plants from years ago, and pay half the electric, and I buy all of the fertilizers, fans, lights ect. We grow Early 2000s Sensi NL5, 2006 Willie Nelson, Early 2000s NL5 x AK47, and AK47 x NL5. We have it crossed both ways. Early 2000s Afghani #1, 2010 Mr Nice Super Silver haze, 2010 Barneys Farm G13 x Haze. Dominion Seed Company Dominion Skunk, Local Skunk, we have 2 cuts of different phenos of the Local. I bought one from Strainly a couple years ago for $150. It tested at 28%. Granny Skunk. Willie Nelson x Dominion Skunk, Willie Nelson x Local Skunk. Willie Nelson x Granny Skunk. We also have Males of Dominion Skunk, and Local Skunk, Granny Skunk. We have 3 flowering lights. 3 Hortilux HPS 1000w. 3 Hortilux Blue 1000w for Mother Plants, and 2 Hortilux 1000w Blue for Veg. We usually flower in 20 gallon containers, but some strains dont require that much root space. The AK47, AK47 x NL5, Willie Nelson, Super Silver Haze, G13 x Haze all require huge containers for root space. Dominon Skunk, Granny Skunk, Local Skunk, Afghani #1 dont require 20 gallon containers. We generally grow big plants Bent Over, and not topped. We have also been known to use a 1150w Gavita DE HID for Veg, and Mother plants in the winter, and for flowering in the winter. But the Hortilux Blue produces less heat in the warmer months.. We can flower more plants under the 1150w Gavitas. We can use a 24 x 5 area under 3 of those. We will also take new cuts in the early spring, and make new mother plants, and let them grow in the sun after rooting from April-early July months. Theres nothing like the sun. It keeps them vigorous, and healthy. You just have to watch out for bugs. All mothers are kept in 10 gallon containers. We usually dont grow more than 2 of the more sativa oriented strains at a time, and will grow several of the more Indica dominant strains at once. Its to hard to keep canopy levels even. We use Peruvian Seabird Guano. Both Veg, and flowering types mixed. Worm Castings, Biochar, Azomite, Kelp, Crab meal, Dolomite, and Calcitic Lime. Bioactivator, Promix BX. Potassium Sulfate. For flowering weve been experimenting with 19-19-19 granular fertilizer, and Potassium Sulfate with really good success. You have to replace the granular fertilizer ever 6 weeks. Promix Base and an extra small amount of added Calcitic, and Dolomite lime mix. 2/3 Calcitic to 1/3 Dolomite. This is much easier than mixing fertilizers all the time. If you use chemical fertilizers. We also use Hydro Gardens 4-20-39-15.5-0-0 Calcium Nitrate, Epsom Salts, and Monopotassium Phosphate when flowering. Like I said the 19-19-19-Potassium Sulfate is an experiment to use in place of mixing dry fertilizers. And it seems to do just as good of a job, and is way easier, and cheaper. We have a whole house Reverse Osmosis unit for water supply, and keep 4 x 50 gallon containers full of water. We have a US Water Systems Defender RO System, and a 250 gallon storage tank for personal use.. It can produce 2000 gallons a day. Which is the smallest one they make. The Defender is 80% efficient, so it doesnt waste nearly as much water as most RO systems.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 15, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Me and a buddy have an operation going in an unfriendly state, and have been growing since the late 70s. And like I said earlier a buddy has been bringing 100lbs of weed in from out west for more than 5 years. And has been buying and selling weed in general for more than 40 years. He doesnt mess with anything but weed. Hes 78 years old, and owns over 30 automotive related businesses. Mostly auto detailing. But I can testify that the stuff hes bringing in is top notch stuff. Super choke, great taste and long lasting high. Too strong for many. Especially for some that dont smoke often. Just a few hits, and most people are fried. For the past year or so, its been the real deal OG Kush clone only strain. Its always as fresh as a daisy, and dried, and cured well. Every Lb also comes with a big gel pack in it to absorb moisture, so it doesnt mold. LBS usually weigh over at 470 grams. All of it is also vacuum sealed, and double bagged. Whomever is growing it must be using many large greenhouses. Where out west it comes from I dont know, because I dont ask, and I dont want to know.  My buddy and I also have some really good weed, and some of the mother plants go back to the early 2000s. Weve got an AK47 mother plant from 90s seed stock that we started growing around 2002, thats some of the best shit ever, and it reeks like a motherfucker. It will defeat any carbon scrubber. Luckily its in a place in the country where there are no neighbors, and he can use open windows, and get all the fresh air thats possible. He has a huge home. An old home from the early 1900s thats been remodeled. The attic, and basement are both huge. As big as the first flor. Basement has 8 foot celinngs, and the main floors have 10 foot ceilings. And insulated with new windows ect. All new wiring. He flowers in the basement. The basement is about 30 x 30, but he only uses about 12 x 4 area for flowering. Basement have 6 windows. I have supplied all the seeds, and plants from years ago, and pay half the electric, and I buy all of the fertilizers, fans, lights ect. We grow Early 2000s Sensi NL5, 2006 Willie Nelson, Early 2000s NL5 x AK47, and AK47 x NL5. We have it crossed both ways. Early 2000s Afghani #1, 2010 Mr Nice Super Silver haze, 2010 Barneys Farm G13 x Haze. Dominion Seed Company Dominion Skunk, Local Skunk, we have 2 cuts of different phenos of the Local. I bought one from Strainly a couple years ago for $150. It tested at 28%. Granny Skunk. Willie Nelson x Dominion Skunk, Willie Nelson x Local Skunk. Willie Nelson x Granny Skunk. We also have Males of Dominion Skunk, and Local Skunk, Granny Skunk. We have 3 flowering lights. 3 Hortilux HPS 1000w. 3 Hortilux Blue 1000w for Mother Plants, and 2 Hortilux 1000w Blue for Veg. We usually flower in 20 gallon containers, but some strains dont require that much root space. The AK47, AK47 x NL5, Willie Nelson, Super Silver Haze, G13 x Haze all require huge containers for root space. Dominon Skunk, Granny Skunk, Local Skunk, Afghani #1 dont require 20 gallon containers. We generally grow big plants Bent Over, and not topped. We have also been known to use a 1150w Gavita DE HID for Veg, and Mother plants in the winter, and for flowering in the winter. But the Hortilux Blue produces less heat in the warmer months.. We can flower more plants under the 1150w Gavitas. We can use a 24 x 5 area under 3 of those. We will also take new cuts in the early spring, and make new mother plants, and let them grow in the sun after rooting from April-early July months. Theres nothing like the sun. It keeps them vigorous, and healthy. You just have to watch out for bugs. All mothers are kept in 10 gallon containers. We usually dont grow more than 2 of the more sativa oriented strains at a time, and will grow several of the more Indica dominant strains at once. Its to hard to keep canopy levels even. We use Peruvian Seabird Guano. Both Veg, and flowering types mixed. Worm Castings, Biochar, Azomite, Kelp, Crab meal, Dolomite, and Calcitic Lime. Bioactivator, Promix BX. Potassium Sulfate. For flowering weve been experimenting with 19-19-19 granular fertilizer, and Potassium Sulfate with really good success. You have to replace the granular fertilizer ever 6 weeks. Promix Base and an extra small amount of added Calcitic, and Dolomite lime mix. 2/3 Calcitic to 1/3 Dolomite. This is much easier than mixing fertilizers all the time. If you use chemical fertilizers. We also use Hydro Gardens 4-20-39-15.5-0-0 Calcium Nitrate, Epsom Salts, and Monopotassium Phosphate when flowering. Like I said the 19-19-19-Potassium Sulfate is an experiment to use in place of mixing dry fertilizers. And it seems to do just as good of a job, and is way easier, and cheaper. We have a whole house Reverse Osmosis unit for water supply, and keep 4 x 50 gallon containers full of water. We have a US Water Systems Defender RO System, and a 250 gallon storage tank for personal use.. It can produce 2000 gallons a day. Which is the smallest one they make. The Defender is 80% efficient, so it doesnt waste nearly as much water as most RO systems.


Wtaf


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 15, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Me and a buddy have an operation going in an unfriendly state, and have been growing since the late 70s. And like I said earlier a buddy has been bringing 100lbs of weed in from out west for more than 5 years. And has been buying and selling weed in general for more than 40 years. He doesnt mess with anything but weed. Hes 78 years old, and owns over 30 automotive related businesses. Mostly auto detailing. But I can testify that the stuff hes bringing in is top notch stuff. Super choke, great taste and long lasting high. Too strong for many. Especially for some that dont smoke often. Just a few hits, and most people are fried. For the past year or so, its been the real deal OG Kush clone only strain. Its always as fresh as a daisy, and dried, and cured well. Every Lb also comes with a big gel pack in it to absorb moisture, so it doesnt mold. LBS usually weigh over at 470 grams. All of it is also vacuum sealed, and double bagged. Whomever is growing it must be using many large greenhouses. Where out west it comes from I dont know, because I dont ask, and I dont want to know. My buddy and I also have some really good weed, and some of the mother plants go back to the early 2000s. Weve got an AK47 mother plant from 90s seed stock that we started growing around 2002, thats some of the best shit ever, and it reeks like a motherfucker. It will defeat any carbon scrubber. Luckily its in a place in the country where there are no neighbors, and he can use open windows, and get all the fresh air thats possible. He has a huge home. An old home from the early 1900s thats been remodeled. The attic, and basement are both huge. As big as the first flor. Basement has 8 foot celinngs, and the main floors have 10 foot ceilings. And insulated with new windows ect. All new wiring. He flowers in the basement. The basement is about 30 x 30, but he only uses about 12 x 4 area for flowering. Basement have 6 windows. I have supplied all the seeds, and plants from years ago, and pay half the electric, and I buy all of the fertilizers, fans, lights ect. We grow Early 2000s Sensi NL5, 2006 Willie Nelson, Early 2000s NL5 x AK47, and AK47 x NL5. We have it crossed both ways. Early 2000s Afghani #1, 2010 Mr Nice Super Silver haze, 2010 Barneys Farm G13 x Haze. Dominion Seed Company Dominion Skunk, Local Skunk, we have 2 cuts of different phenos of the Local. I bought one from Strainly a couple years ago for $150. It tested at 28%. Granny Skunk. Willie Nelson x Dominion Skunk, Willie Nelson x Local Skunk. Willie Nelson x Granny Skunk. We also have Males of Dominion Skunk, and Local Skunk, Granny Skunk. We have 3 flowering lights. 3 Hortilux HPS 1000w. 3 Hortilux Blue 1000w for Mother Plants, and 2 Hortilux 1000w Blue for Veg. We usually flower in 20 gallon containers, but some strains dont require that much root space. The AK47, AK47 x NL5, Willie Nelson, Super Silver Haze, G13 x Haze all require huge containers for root space. Dominon Skunk, Granny Skunk, Local Skunk, Afghani #1 dont require 20 gallon containers. We generally grow big plants Bent Over, and not topped. We have also been known to use a 1150w Gavita DE HID for Veg, and Mother plants in the winter, and for flowering in the winter. But the Hortilux Blue produces less heat in the warmer months.. We can flower more plants under the 1150w Gavitas. We can use a 24 x 5 area under 3 of those. We will also take new cuts in the early spring, and make new mother plants, and let them grow in the sun after rooting from April-early July months. Theres nothing like the sun. It keeps them vigorous, and healthy. You just have to watch out for bugs. All mothers are kept in 10 gallon containers. We usually dont grow more than 2 of the more sativa oriented strains at a time, and will grow several of the more Indica dominant strains at once. Its to hard to keep canopy levels even. We use Peruvian Seabird Guano. Both Veg, and flowering types mixed. Worm Castings, Biochar, Azomite, Kelp, Crab meal, Dolomite, and Calcitic Lime. Bioactivator, Promix BX. Potassium Sulfate. For flowering weve been experimenting with 19-19-19 granular fertilizer, and Potassium Sulfate with really good success. You have to replace the granular fertilizer ever 6 weeks. Promix Base and an extra small amount of added Calcitic, and Dolomite lime mix. 2/3 Calcitic to 1/3 Dolomite. This is much easier than mixing fertilizers all the time. If you use chemical fertilizers. We also use Hydro Gardens 4-20-39-15.5-0-0 Calcium Nitrate, Epsom Salts, and Monopotassium Phosphate when flowering. Like I said the 19-19-19-Potassium Sulfate is an experiment to use in place of mixing dry fertilizers. And it seems to do just as good of a job, and is way easier, and cheaper. We have a whole house Reverse Osmosis unit for water supply, and keep 4 x 50 gallon containers full of water. We have a US Water Systems Defender RO System, and a 250 gallon storage tank for personal use.. It can produce 2000 gallons a day. Which is the smallest one they make. The Defender is 80% efficient, so it doesnt waste nearly as much water as most RO systems.


Yea, but how much is a pound?


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 15, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Yea, but how much is a pound?


Can I get a dime bag


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 15, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> Can I get a dime bag


<insert life story about massive illegal grow with all sorts of details here>


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 15, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> <insert life story about massive illegal grow with all sorts of details here>


I have nothing where I live. Grow op is 40 miles away. I already stated an LB is $2100. Not from me. I never said I sold anything. I just know what the guy gets for it. I could also be lying. Cops dont have enough money to investigate all the claims people make. Nor do they have enough manpower. Plus in my neck of the woods theyve got more things to worry about than weed. My area is one of the worst areas for Meth and Heroin in the country. Nobody gets popped for weed around here anymore, even though my state is one of the worst. The jails are full of meth heads, and heroin abusers. And people stealing, and breaking into homes to support their habits. No room for weed growers. They just busted a guy here for manufacturing meth. They found 20lbs, and his meth lab. And $50,000 in cash.


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 15, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I have nothing where I live. Grow op is 40 miles away. I already stated an LB is $2100. Not from me. I never said I sold anything. I just know what the guy gets for it. I could also be lying. Cops dont have enough money to investigate all the claims people make. Nor do they have enough manpower. Plus in my neck of the woods theyve got more things to worry about than weed. My area is one of the worst areas for Meth and Heroin in the country. Nobody gets popped for weed around here anymore, even though my state is one of the worst. The jails are full of meth heads, and heroin abusers. And people stealing, and breaking into homes to support their habits. No room for weed growers. They just busted a guy here for manufacturing meth. They found 20lbs, and his meth lab. And $50,000 in cash.


Same here man, meth and heroine are kings. But still your post was so detailed it was FAF.... good stuff


----------



## bk78 (Sep 15, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> cousin Saul … THINK


You don’t know who cousin Saul is?


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> You don’t know who cousin Saul is?


I don’t. Who or what is it?


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 15, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Me and a buddy have an operation going in an unfriendly state, and have been growing since the late 70s. And like I said earlier a buddy has been bringing 100lbs of weed in from out west for more than 5 years. And has been buying and selling weed in general for more than 40 years. He doesnt mess with anything but weed. Hes 78 years old, and owns over 30 automotive related businesses. Mostly auto detailing. But I can testify that the stuff hes bringing in is top notch stuff. Super choke, great taste and long lasting high. Too strong for many. Especially for some that dont smoke often. Just a few hits, and most people are fried. For the past year or so, its been the real deal OG Kush clone only strain. Its always as fresh as a daisy, and dried, and cured well. Every Lb also comes with a big gel pack in it to absorb moisture, so it doesnt mold. LBS usually weigh over at 470 grams. All of it is also vacuum sealed, and double bagged. Whomever is growing it must be using many large greenhouses. Where out west it comes from I dont know, because I dont ask, and I dont want to know. My buddy and I also have some really good weed, and some of the mother plants go back to the early 2000s. Weve got an AK47 mother plant from 90s seed stock that we started growing around 2002, thats some of the best shit ever, and it reeks like a motherfucker. It will defeat any carbon scrubber. Luckily its in a place in the country where there are no neighbors, and he can use open windows, and get all the fresh air thats possible. He has a huge home. An old home from the early 1900s thats been remodeled. The attic, and basement are both huge. As big as the first flor. Basement has 8 foot celinngs, and the main floors have 10 foot ceilings. And insulated with new windows ect. All new wiring. He flowers in the basement. The basement is about 30 x 30, but he only uses about 12 x 4 area for flowering. Basement have 6 windows. I have supplied all the seeds, and plants from years ago, and pay half the electric, and I buy all of the fertilizers, fans, lights ect. We grow Early 2000s Sensi NL5, 2006 Willie Nelson, Early 2000s NL5 x AK47, and AK47 x NL5. We have it crossed both ways. Early 2000s Afghani #1, 2010 Mr Nice Super Silver haze, 2010 Barneys Farm G13 x Haze. Dominion Seed Company Dominion Skunk, Local Skunk, we have 2 cuts of different phenos of the Local. I bought one from Strainly a couple years ago for $150. It tested at 28%. Granny Skunk. Willie Nelson x Dominion Skunk, Willie Nelson x Local Skunk. Willie Nelson x Granny Skunk. We also have Males of Dominion Skunk, and Local Skunk, Granny Skunk. We have 3 flowering lights. 3 Hortilux HPS 1000w. 3 Hortilux Blue 1000w for Mother Plants, and 2 Hortilux 1000w Blue for Veg. We usually flower in 20 gallon containers, but some strains dont require that much root space. The AK47, AK47 x NL5, Willie Nelson, Super Silver Haze, G13 x Haze all require huge containers for root space. Dominon Skunk, Granny Skunk, Local Skunk, Afghani #1 dont require 20 gallon containers. We generally grow big plants Bent Over, and not topped. We have also been known to use a 1150w Gavita DE HID for Veg, and Mother plants in the winter, and for flowering in the winter. But the Hortilux Blue produces less heat in the warmer months.. We can flower more plants under the 1150w Gavitas. We can use a 24 x 5 area under 3 of those. We will also take new cuts in the early spring, and make new mother plants, and let them grow in the sun after rooting from April-early July months. Theres nothing like the sun. It keeps them vigorous, and healthy. You just have to watch out for bugs. All mothers are kept in 10 gallon containers. We usually dont grow more than 2 of the more sativa oriented strains at a time, and will grow several of the more Indica dominant strains at once. Its to hard to keep canopy levels even. We use Peruvian Seabird Guano. Both Veg, and flowering types mixed. Worm Castings, Biochar, Azomite, Kelp, Crab meal, Dolomite, and Calcitic Lime. Bioactivator, Promix BX. Potassium Sulfate. For flowering weve been experimenting with 19-19-19 granular fertilizer, and Potassium Sulfate with really good success. You have to replace the granular fertilizer ever 6 weeks. Promix Base and an extra small amount of added Calcitic, and Dolomite lime mix. 2/3 Calcitic to 1/3 Dolomite. This is much easier than mixing fertilizers all the time. If you use chemical fertilizers. We also use Hydro Gardens 4-20-39-15.5-0-0 Calcium Nitrate, Epsom Salts, and Monopotassium Phosphate when flowering. Like I said the 19-19-19-Potassium Sulfate is an experiment to use in place of mixing dry fertilizers. And it seems to do just as good of a job, and is way easier, and cheaper. We have a whole house Reverse Osmosis unit for water supply, and keep 4 x 50 gallon containers full of water. We have a US Water Systems Defender RO System, and a 250 gallon storage tank for personal use.. It can produce 2000 gallons a day. Which is the smallest one they make. The Defender is 80% efficient, so it doesnt waste nearly as much water as most RO systems.


I’d like to smoke everything u grow !


----------



## GODWORK (Sep 20, 2022)

@oswizzle 

The Cuttz Broski...!!


----------



## GODWORK (Sep 20, 2022)

Willie x Dukes Skunk...Gotta Be GAS!!!...70 -90 days....oohWee!!!


----------



## GODWORK (Sep 22, 2022)

I just PAID $320 for a ZIP!
FACTS!!
......HOME GROWN!! ....
& ITS
WORTH THE FUCKING STREET TAX!!

FIRE BAG!!
FIRE BAG!!
BURN A GRAM FLAT!!!!

THAT TYPE OF SHIT...
MAKE ME FEEL
LIKE ...
THE STREETS BACKS.




& Im Still Roasted!!........

~GONE


----------



## Chief_Broom (Sep 23, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> I just PAID $320 for a ZIP!


Those are the kind of prices that keep me growing!


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 23, 2022)

£200 an oz average in U.K. for decent, upto £240 for top shelf, jungle boys sealed dispensary 3.5packs are hitting £90 now, talk about import tax!


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 28, 2022)

I’m regularly getting 4800 but I’m not telling you where since I don't want the competition…….


----------



## Go go n chill (Sep 29, 2022)

SSHZ said:


> I’m regularly getting 4800 but I’m not telling you where since I don't want the competition…….


True that


----------



## Somatek (Sep 29, 2022)

Legalization has killed the prices in Canada. From the legal market oz can be bought for $100-130 consistently with some as low as $80-90 although the regulations compromise the quality of most of it, online from the BM you can get a half pound for as little as $350 at retail. Wholesale I've seen decent AA-AAA greenhouse for $300/lbs. There are plenty of places still selling for $100-200oz on the BM but I haven't seen much difference in the quality when it comes down to it.


----------



## Tas devil (Sep 29, 2022)

SSHZ said:


> I’m regularly getting 4800 but I’m not telling you where since I don't want the competition…….


4800.00 thats top dollar here in aust.thats really pushing it..4800 converted to aussie dollar is 7407.00 lol..im amazed your getting that in an legal country..good on ya..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 29, 2022)

I still can't get $400 around here. Sitting on 36lbs of METRC compliant, and nobody is buying.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 29, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I still can't get $400 around here. Sitting on 36lbs of METRC compliant, and nobody is buying.


Uhhhhhh. Hmmmmm.
I wouldn't even grow if I could buy stuff of your quality at that price.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 29, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Uhhhhhh. Hmmmmm.
> I wouldn't even grow if I could buy stuff of your quality at that price.


That's why we're getting out, and just growing our own.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 29, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I still can't get $400 around here. Sitting on 36lbs of METRC compliant, and nobody is buying.


You should move to NY with sshz. $4800 a elbow bro


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 29, 2022)

bk78 said:


> You should move to NY with sshz. $4800 a elbow bro


It's a terrible place $4800 a pound or not.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 29, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> It's a terrible place $4800 a pound or not.


Fun to visit but not to live


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Fun to visit but not to live


I, very strongly, disagree.


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2022)

about $1400 dollars around these parts


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 29, 2022)

ANC said:


> about $1400 dollars around these parts


That's badass


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 29, 2022)

$4800 at one time for a single unit…. Did we just take a trip back to 1992 in Bill and Teds time machine


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 29, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> $4800 at one time for a single unit…. Did we just take a trip back to 1992 in Bill and Teds time machine


probably piecing it off by the ounce or less, no ones paying 4800 a unit..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 29, 2022)

The best market that I've seen so far is MS. They have a "Fair Market Value" system in place. Only 18 (so far, and one of them is a member here) growers, and currently the FMV is set at $3200. It blows my mind that they have the same fees (very low), and there's only 18 approved in 2-3 months. We were on the website to apply in OK at 10 am when it went live in 2018. I had all my documents ready to upload and did so as fast as I could type, copy paste, etc. and we were still 949th approved. The number of Growers peaked at 9300ish.. and has come back down to 7300ish.. Since METRC got set in place, more and more are dropping out (including myself).. it's going to be interesting to see the OCT report to see how many are still active. I still don't think we will ever see $2500 pounds again here. As more and more States come online, it's just going to get worse. I hope MS can hold thier marketshare longer than we did. Good luck to you brother, you know who you are.


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 29, 2022)

Tas devil said:


> 4800.00 thats top dollar here in aust.thats really pushing it..4800 converted to aussie dollar is 7407.00 lol..im amazed your getting that in an legal country..good on ya..


Legal country, but not legal state.......medical only. 98% of my business is out of state anyway.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 30, 2022)

A friend just bought 4 zips for $25 a piece so only $100 for a QP. Has a friend at a grow shop that gives him a call when they get big batches in for unannounced sales. One day he got 2 zips and then when back the next day and got 2 more of something else. Lots of growers getting out and just dumping it for what they can and moving on. Good quality weed. 

Some say that there is always going to be a blackmarket for good quality weed. That may be true but it sure as hell isn't here in Oregon. How the hell do you compete with $25 ounces?


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 30, 2022)

There’s a low supply of true top shelf out here in SoCal… cardboard terps can’t even compete


----------



## CashCrops (Sep 30, 2022)

I have 6 from last year and two from this year...I cant give it away! lol


----------



## ismann (Oct 2, 2022)

xtsho said:


> How the hell do you compete with $25 ounces?


You can't. The next market is going to be federal decriminalization then you can at least sell across state lines. Then eventually global import/export.

I don't think there's going to be much money in straight flower production. The real money is going to be in breeding select chemovars once we understand how different chemical profiles effect various ailments. Those chemovars are going to be patentable and that's what big pharma are working on right now.


----------



## Phytoplankton (Oct 5, 2022)

Shredder5kallday said:


> Omg
> 
> thats nuts u know everyone in cali swears weed goes for like 3500 a pound out there


I lived (and grew) in HumboCo in the mid 70's-early 80's and back then for the best sinsemilla they were getting up to 5K a lb. Over time (late 80's, early 90's) it dropped to about 3.5K, then when medical marijuana was legalized it dropped again, now with recreational use it's around 2-2.5K/lb. Funny thing is the growers on the North Coast really didn't want medical or recreational use legalized because it cut deeply into their income.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Oct 5, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Me and a buddy have an operation going in an unfriendly state, and have been growing since the late 70s. And like I said earlier a buddy has been bringing 100lbs of weed in from out west for more than 5 years. And has been buying and selling weed in general for more than 40 years. He doesnt mess with anything but weed. Hes 78 years old, and owns over 30 automotive related businesses. Mostly auto detailing. But I can testify that the stuff hes bringing in is top notch stuff. Super choke, great taste and long lasting high. Too strong for many. Especially for some that dont smoke often. Just a few hits, and most people are fried. For the past year or so, its been the real deal OG Kush clone only strain. Its always as fresh as a daisy, and dried, and cured well. Every Lb also comes with a big gel pack in it to absorb moisture, so it doesnt mold. LBS usually weigh over at 470 grams. All of it is also vacuum sealed, and double bagged. Whomever is growing it must be using many large greenhouses. Where out west it comes from I dont know, because I dont ask, and I dont want to know. My buddy and I also have some really good weed, and some of the mother plants go back to the early 2000s. Weve got an AK47 mother plant from 90s seed stock that we started growing around 2002, thats some of the best shit ever, and it reeks like a motherfucker. It will defeat any carbon scrubber. Luckily its in a place in the country where there are no neighbors, and he can use open windows, and get all the fresh air thats possible. He has a huge home. An old home from the early 1900s thats been remodeled. The attic, and basement are both huge. As big as the first flor. Basement has 8 foot celinngs, and the main floors have 10 foot ceilings. And insulated with new windows ect. All new wiring. He flowers in the basement. The basement is about 30 x 30, but he only uses about 12 x 4 area for flowering. Basement have 6 windows. I have supplied all the seeds, and plants from years ago, and pay half the electric, and I buy all of the fertilizers, fans, lights ect. We grow Early 2000s Sensi NL5, 2006 Willie Nelson, Early 2000s NL5 x AK47, and AK47 x NL5. We have it crossed both ways. Early 2000s Afghani #1, 2010 Mr Nice Super Silver haze, 2010 Barneys Farm G13 x Haze. Dominion Seed Company Dominion Skunk, Local Skunk, we have 2 cuts of different phenos of the Local. I bought one from Strainly a couple years ago for $150. It tested at 28%. Granny Skunk. Willie Nelson x Dominion Skunk, Willie Nelson x Local Skunk. Willie Nelson x Granny Skunk. We also have Males of Dominion Skunk, and Local Skunk, Granny Skunk. We have 3 flowering lights. 3 Hortilux HPS 1000w. 3 Hortilux Blue 1000w for Mother Plants, and 2 Hortilux 1000w Blue for Veg. We usually flower in 20 gallon containers, but some strains dont require that much root space. The AK47, AK47 x NL5, Willie Nelson, Super Silver Haze, G13 x Haze all require huge containers for root space. Dominon Skunk, Granny Skunk, Local Skunk, Afghani #1 dont require 20 gallon containers. We generally grow big plants Bent Over, and not topped. We have also been known to use a 1150w Gavita DE HID for Veg, and Mother plants in the winter, and for flowering in the winter. But the Hortilux Blue produces less heat in the warmer months.. We can flower more plants under the 1150w Gavitas. We can use a 24 x 5 area under 3 of those. We will also take new cuts in the early spring, and make new mother plants, and let them grow in the sun after rooting from April-early July months. Theres nothing like the sun. It keeps them vigorous, and healthy. You just have to watch out for bugs. All mothers are kept in 10 gallon containers. We usually dont grow more than 2 of the more sativa oriented strains at a time, and will grow several of the more Indica dominant strains at once. Its to hard to keep canopy levels even. We use Peruvian Seabird Guano. Both Veg, and flowering types mixed. Worm Castings, Biochar, Azomite, Kelp, Crab meal, Dolomite, and Calcitic Lime. Bioactivator, Promix BX. Potassium Sulfate. For flowering weve been experimenting with 19-19-19 granular fertilizer, and Potassium Sulfate with really good success. You have to replace the granular fertilizer ever 6 weeks. Promix Base and an extra small amount of added Calcitic, and Dolomite lime mix. 2/3 Calcitic to 1/3 Dolomite. This is much easier than mixing fertilizers all the time. If you use chemical fertilizers. We also use Hydro Gardens 4-20-39-15.5-0-0 Calcium Nitrate, Epsom Salts, and Monopotassium Phosphate when flowering. Like I said the 19-19-19-Potassium Sulfate is an experiment to use in place of mixing dry fertilizers. And it seems to do just as good of a job, and is way easier, and cheaper. We have a whole house Reverse Osmosis unit for water supply, and keep 4 x 50 gallon containers full of water. We have a US Water Systems Defender RO System, and a 250 gallon storage tank for personal use.. It can produce 2000 gallons a day. Which is the smallest one they make. The Defender is 80% efficient, so it doesnt waste nearly as much water as most RO systems.


Hell yea!


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> A friend just bought 4 zips for $25 a piece so only $100 for a QP. Has a friend at a grow shop that gives him a call when they get big batches in for unannounced sales. One day he got 2 zips and then when back the next day and got 2 more of something else. Lots of growers getting out and just dumping it for what they can and moving on. Good quality weed.
> 
> Some say that there is always going to be a blackmarket for good quality weed. That may be true but it sure as hell isn't here in Oregon. How the hell do you compete with $25 ounces?


You don’t compete that’s for sure. 25$ 1/4 doesn’t keep the grow lights on or pay bail


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 5, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> You don’t compete that’s for sure. 25$ 1/4 doesn’t keep the grow lights on or pay bail


This is about what I paid back in the day for brick weed... full of stems and seeds. Now, you pay the same amount and get nice trimmed up, seed free buds with great bag appeal... this market is doomed.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 5, 2022)

.... except for you @Skillcraft ... I think your market is going to be around for a while. I wish Oklahoma would have laid out the laws similar to yours, we might have lasted longer.


----------



## Skillcraft (Oct 5, 2022)

I will be honest with you @DoubleAtotheRON. I do not sell lbs. I did not sell anything for a long time. But now I have so many people blowing up my phone that I started moving a little bit. I get $140 an ounce no deals or price breaks and I can not grow the shit fast enough.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I will be honest with you @DoubleAtotheRON. I do not sell lbs. I did not sell anything for a long time. But now I have so many people blowing up my phone that I started moving a little bit. I get $140 an ounce no deals or price breaks and I can not grow the shit fast enough.


Sounds like a stupid question but how much does your oz. weigh? Heavy or dead on


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> Sounds like a stupid question but how much does your oz. weigh? Heavy or dead on


28 grams is the industry standard.


----------



## Skillcraft (Oct 5, 2022)

I weigh mine dead on. I lived in an illegal state until about 7 years ago but I now live in a legal state and I have friends that make the drive. Prices where I formerly lived are crazy.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 5, 2022)

Microgreens = Average $20 per tray, with 20 trays per 5 shelf rack, is roughly $400 per rack per week. Scale up to 15 or even 50 racks.. using only water and low light levels.. make triple figures per year..

Why are you guys still trying to produce more cannabis than you need again?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Why are you guys still trying to produce more cannabis than you need again?


it’s the legal commercial side that’s the problem.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 5, 2022)

I never supported any bit of it.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I never supported any bit of it.


The bill in my state was so thick no one read it except the crooked politicians. It was riddled with corruption and it got nixed.


----------



## ismann (Oct 6, 2022)

It's not "legal" if you can only grow 3-6 plants and have no more than a few zips at a time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2022)

Phytoplankton said:


> I lived (and grew) in HumboCo in the mid 70's-early 80's and back then for the best sinsemilla they were getting up to 5K a lb. Over time (late 80's, early 90's) it dropped to about 3.5K, then when medical marijuana was legalized it dropped again, now with recreational use it's around 2-2.5K/lb. Funny thing is the growers on the North Coast really didn't want medical or recreational use legalized because it cut deeply into their income.


You haven’t been around for a while i take it. Lots has changes within a year.
i don’t know anybody getting more than 14/lb. Gotta be fire. Most likely will have to have color.
1200 is the average price for fire in the northstate. People are selling for 1000. It’s all bad now. And nobody wants outdoor anymore


----------



## Phytoplankton (Oct 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> You haven’t been around for a while i take it. Lots has changes within a year.
> i don’t know anybody getting more than 14/lb. Gotta be fire. Most likely will have to have color.
> 1200 is the average price for fire in the northstate. People are selling for 1000. It’s all bad now. And nobody wants outdoor anymore


I have been out of the Northstate for a while. I have a good friend whose brother got his medical grow license when it was first approved, and now has a commercial (recreational) license too. According to him there is no real market for bud anymore. 90% of his grows go into vapes/edibles. He get's the cartridges for $5 apiece, and after filling, he gets about $15 a cartridge, they retail for about $30-$40/cartridge. I do still have many friends up in HumboCo, and they're still getting around $150-200/OZ for good black market skunkweed, but that's broken down into Oz's.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 6, 2022)

ismann said:


> It's not "legal" if you can only grow 3-6 plants and have no more than a few zips at a time.


We can have 24 flowering, and 24 vegging (as a household). It's plenty. Hell, I grew out a mother for a long veg/flower, and got just shy of 2.5lbs out of her. Got 4 more in the tent flowering... we'll be good for a while. Im gonna stop growing for a few months till we start getting low.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 6, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We can have 24 flowering, and 24 vegging (as a household). It's plenty. Hell, I grew out a mother for a long veg/flower, and got just shy of 2.5lbs out of her. Got 4 more in the tent flowering... we'll be good for a while. Im gonna stop growing for a few months till we start getting low.


2 1/2 pounds that’s a big girl


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 6, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> 2 1/2 pounds that’s a big girl


Yes, she was. 3.5 month veg, just shy of 4 months flower.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yes, she was. 3.5 month veg, just shy of 4 months flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not talking shit. Not trying too at least.
But you prob couldn’t even get rid of that for 600 here. And this is the time of the year that would be your best bet, as traditionally we’re just about where outdoor hits. But all that is even fucked now.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m not talking shit. Not trying too at least.
> But you prob couldn’t even get rid of that for 600 here. And this is time of the year is traditionally towards the end of the drought here in Ca. Outdoor hasn’t hit hard yet. But all that is even fucked now.


I hear you. I have a broker beatin' the streets right now trying move my 36lbs I have in inventory. This plant that made 2.47 was an experiment, and for our own personal use. ... but, yeah... it's tough out there man.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I hear you. I have a broker beatin' the streets right now trying move my 36lbs I have in inventory. This plant that made 2.47 was an experiment, and for our own personal use. ... but, yeah... it's tough out there man.


Keep in mind, i’ve been doing this shit for 30yrs here. I’m about to quit. Our power cost here is fucking nuts. Really eats away at profit and mofos are offing indoor fire for 1K! Its all because the legal ops are dumping their stuff on our traditional market now and more states going legal at the same time.
I can grow a lb for 200-300, can cost ALLOT more for most, but after people get paid i aint making shit anymore. It aint fun when your nuts aren’t on the line AND you aint making shit


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Keep in mind, i’ve been doing this shit for 30yrs here. I’m about to quit. Our power cost here is fucking nuts. Really eats away at profit and mofos are offing indoor fire for 1K! Its all because the legal ops are dumping their stuff on our traditional market now and more states going legal at the same time.
> I can grow a lb for 200-300 but after people get paid i aint making shit anymore. It aint fun when your nuts aren’t on the line AND you aint making shit


This is why after owning a grow op for the past four years, and Im shutting it down. The market is super saturated. We used to get $3000 lbs back in 2019, and it has slowly withered away into the 3 digit numbers... some are panic selling and dumping it for $100 a lb for indoor. Craziest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This is why after owning a grow op for the past four years, and Im shutting it down. The market is super saturated. We used to get $3000 lbs back in 2019, and it has slowly withered away into the 3 digit numbers... some are panic selling and dumping it for $100 a lb for indoor. Craziest shit I've ever seen.


Right?
If everyone only knew how much surplus outdoor tradional market people are still sitting on from last year they wouldn’t have grown this years crop. I feel sorry for them. I seen it coming and said nope.
Lots of indoor vac sealed and frozen too. This is not gonna get better


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Right?
> If everyone only knew how much surplus outdoor tradional market people are still sitting on from last year they wouldn’t have grown this years crop. I feel sorry for them. I seen it coming and said nope.
> Lots of indoor vac sealed and frozen too. This is not gonna get better


Nope... it's just going to get worse. I sold my license already, just trying to move equipment right now, like trimmers, roller benches, lights, dehuyes, etc. Im over it. I'll just grow our own under a patient license.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Nope... it's just going to get worse. I sold my license already, just trying to move equipment right now, like trimmers, roller benches, lights, dehuyes, etc. Im over it. I'll just grow our own under a patient license.


It’s been fun. Personally never went to jail, from growing, stayed low. Had a great life growing this weed but.


----------



## ismann (Oct 6, 2022)

That's the goal of the big ops. To 1% margin your ass out of the game. If you're lucky they'll "ask" you to grow for their "craft" line and give you a kick back because they know you can't sustain otherwise. Many of the big ops are government or pharma funded so they have the funds to lose a lot longer than us.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2022)

ismann said:


> That's the goal of the big ops. To 1% margin your ass out of the game. If you're lucky they'll "ask" you to grow for their "craft" line and give you a kick back because they know you can't sustain otherwise. Many of the big ops are government or pharma funded so they have the funds to lose a lot longer than us.


Thing is, at least here in Ca, prop 64 gave counties the option to say no. No to legal grows an/or no to dispensaries. Even if people like me wanted to go legit we cant.
Fat cats get fatter!  So many huge permits givin out, so much bud being grown legally they have to back door their stuff onto the traditional market which fucks so many people its crazy.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Keep in mind, i’ve been doing this shit for 30yrs here. I’m about to quit. Our power cost here is fucking nuts. Really eats away at profit and mofos are offing indoor fire for 1K! Its all because the legal ops are dumping their stuff on our traditional market now and more states going legal at the same time.
> I can grow a lb for 200-300, can cost ALLOT more for most, but after people get paid i aint making shit anymore. It aint fun when your nuts aren’t on the line AND you aint making shit


It’s more like working for da man! Fuk da man


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s been fun. Personally never went to jail, from growing, stayed low. Had a great life growing this weed but.


Me neither, I’ve had serious scares but I’ve weathered the storms and so far so good.....


----------



## Black Thumb (Oct 7, 2022)

I've seen that michigan is flooding the market with pounds as low as $300 and $600 being an average. 
Its not the worst weed, the same dense stuff that smells like its been cured in a barn ( that musty smell) but appearance is just like everything else that those hard quarter sized buds. Which the consumers in the black market don't give two shits about, you could have a bud that glows blue with magical powers and they would still take the lower priced stuff.

There so much surplus and so much big money behind what some people claim is an effort to wipe out everyone and then control the market. 
What im curious about is those people with the big money, they have investors, and investors want to see profit and i just dont see how they are seeing it ? Any economy smart folks able to break down how this crash is gonna go, and where it will end up ?

I see all you guys, talking about it takes x amount of money to run per lb and i just dont see those numbers at all unless you factor in the cost of living and your counting all your bills rent food entertainment and everything. My guess is someone who is renting and supporting themselves/family bills groceries all that just growing alone would just scratch by at about $5k a month? ( <- rent and electric bill) So if perpetual weekly tables, and say its LED and your grabbing 1.5 lbs per table on a 8-9 week at $50 an ounce, it would be pushing it to stay at that number.
But 8 hour trim day every week and 2 hours a day working in garden, thats 88 hours a month / 5,000 = its still 56 dollars an hour if you look at it like a job. Not gonna get that at a 40+ hour a week job.


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 7, 2022)

I’ve seen 30 dollar oz recently here in Washington


----------



## Skillcraft (Oct 7, 2022)

I can go to local dispensaries here in Oklahoma and find it between $540-$720 an lb. You can't buy an lb because of law restrictions but you can buy ozs. The $540 stuff is shit in my opinion. The $720 stuff is decent stuff. I have friends that have brought it over and it had decent flavor and was semi smooth. Did have a better than average high but did not have any real kick to it. But people are flocking to buy the $540 shit. I don't get it. I would rather have quality over quantity. But most people would rather smoke shwag and save a couple of bucks then spend a little more and have an enjoyable smoking experience.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 7, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> I’ve seen 30 dollar oz recently here in Washington


Same here in Oklahoma.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I can go to local dispensaries here in Oklahoma and find it between $540-$720 an lb. You can't buy an lb because of law restrictions but you can buy ozs. The $540 stuff is shit in my opinion. The $720 stuff is decent stuff. I have friends that have brought it over and it had decent flavor and was semi smooth. Did have a better than average high but did not have any real kick to it. But people are flocking to buy the $540 shit. I don't get it. I would rather have quality over quantity. But most people would rather smoke shwag and save a couple of bucks then spend a little more and have an enjoyable smoking experience.


Dude.. I think I got you confused in another thread, so pardon me for that. But yeah... it's become quite the shit show of legal Cannabis.


----------



## Skillcraft (Oct 7, 2022)

I am not sure what you are referring to about getting me confused in another thread. But I will take your word for it. But either way don't worry about it. I walk around half confused on a regular basis.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yes, she was. 3.5 month veg, just shy of 4 months flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 months flower?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 7, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> 4 months flower?


Like 3 months, and 25 days... strange phenomenon to me. Seems like the longer you veg, the longer it takes to fully mature. I don't know. It was just an experiment. Funny thing is, I think she could have gone longer. That video was about a month before chop.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 7, 2022)

...although I've had this pheno for about 3 and a half years, she's always been a long 13-14 week finisher with a 8 week veg. The last of this pheno is finishing up on my front porch. She seems to get more bulk outside. 50/50 hybrid Dosi Whoa!.. Dosido x Ethos Kush RBX4.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Like 3 months, and 25 days... strange phenomenon to me. Seems like the longer you veg, the longer it takes to fully mature. I don't know. It was just an experiment. Funny thing is, I think she could have gone longer. That video was about a month before chop.


Jesus, can’t imagine flowering that long lol, I thought for sure it was a typo or I was reading something wrong lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Jesus, can’t imagine flowering that long lol, I thought for sure it was a typo or I was reading something wrong lol


Nope.. no typo. I think (in theory) that artificial light can be manipulated as you please, and more mass = more time to finish? I've never ran one in veg that long. The Mother tent was going to be open for a while, so I thought I'd try it. Towards the end, she was bone dry every 24 hours in soil (Sunshine #4). So, I'd have to go out there every night at midnight and feed her to runoff. It got exhausting, as I was finishing up a main room commercial grow, but it was worth it. I got 4 more (different strains) in the tent right now finishing up, so after this, Im gonna take a break. We got lbs. in CureTubes for personal. I may try it again next year on a different strain. I got a gravity feed system now, so it's not such a hassle to feed.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 8, 2022)

It's not just the smaller commercial growers that are struggling. The small dispensaries are being driven out as well. I drove past a dispensary the other day that had a sign that said $39 ounces. This is a large outfit that has 38 locations across Oregon. They have deep pockets and can offer better deals than a small independent shop.


----------



## ismann (Oct 8, 2022)

Black Thumb said:


> There so much surplus and so much big money behind what some people claim is an effort to wipe out everyone and then control the market.
> What im curious about is those people with the big money, they have investors, and investors want to see profit and i just dont see how they are seeing it ? Any economy smart folks able to break down how this crash is gonna go, and where it will end up ?


Their investors understand what they're doing. It takes time to corner the market. These big operations are bleeding millions per year and their investors know it, however once they overtake the market, the investors will enjoy large dividends of regular income for a long, long time. Many of the ops are funded by government and pharmaceuticals. They're in it for the long game.

After that happens, there will be no money in flower. It will become another crop like soy, wheat, corn. They are starting to create sterile plants as well. That will lead to patenting chemovars with specific chemical profiles, genetically sterilizing them to prevent breeding and then they rake in the money. And if you grow a strain for resale, and the lab test matches secondary metabolite profile within a margin matching any patented pharma chemovars, you get sued for distributing a prescription medication. It could very well become illegal to grow again, but for a different reason.

That's the future I see.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 8, 2022)

ismann said:


> Their investors understand what they're doing. It takes time to corner the market. These big operations are bleeding millions per year and their investors know it, however once they overtake the market, the investors will enjoy large dividends of regular income for a long, long time. Many of the ops are funded by government and pharmaceuticals. They're in it for the long game.
> 
> After that happens, there will be no money in flower. It will become another crop like soy, wheat, corn. They are starting to create sterile plants as well. That will lead to patenting chemovars with specific chemical profiles, genetically sterilizing them to prevent breeding and then they rake in the money. And if you grow a strain for resale, and the lab test matches secondary metabolite profile within a margin matching any patented pharma chemovars, you get sued for distributing a prescription medication. It could very well become illegal to grow again, but for a different reason.
> 
> That's the future I see.


Why is the market bad where you're at?


----------



## xtsho (Oct 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Why is the market bad where you're at?



Probably due to a glut of cannabis. I know here in Oregon there's still way more than can be sold locally. There's twice the supply as there is demand.

“I drove by earlier today and saw one place selling cannabis for as low as $2 a gram. I don’t think we would have assumed or predicted that when we began allowing retailers to sell cannabis back in 2016,” he said. 

Whitney’s firm estimated in 2021 that in Oregon, there was approximately 574,000 pounds of cultivated output demand.

He said growers tend to produce 1.1 million pounds of dried cultivated output, more than double the legal demand in the state.

*Retailers could fall into ‘death spiral’*
The combined effect of decreased demand, increased costs due to inflation and the low price of product are negatively impacting local retailers and causing them to fall behind, Whitney said. He’s calculated that it takes about $2.5 million per year for cannabis retailers to remain viable. But right now, the average retailer only generates about $1.4 million. 










‘A tough road’: Several factors drag down Oregon cannabis sales


The pandemic boom may be coming to an end for Oregon’s cannabis industry.




www.koin.com


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 8, 2022)

Looks like this year I will get around "close to" 15lbs+ for just about 3.200 cad... Not too bad but my wife is still pissed that I spent our vacation money..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> Looks like this year I will get around "close to" 15lbs+ for just about 3.200 cad... Not too bad but my wife is still pissed that I spent our vacation money..


$3200 Can dollars for 15 lbs? ....maybe I misread that.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Probably due to a glut of cannabis. I know here in Oregon there's still way more than can be sold locally. There's twice the supply as there is demand.
> 
> “I drove by earlier today and saw one place selling cannabis for as low as $2 a gram. I don’t think we would have assumed or predicted that when we began allowing retailers to sell cannabis back in 2016,” he said.
> 
> ...


Not seeing how 2 dollars a gram is bad.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Not seeing how 2 dollars a gram is bad.


 Good for patients,.. bad for growers.


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 8, 2022)

My wife had a huge trip planned out this year lol, I said fek our trip and spent every dime on soil and organic matter, when she went to try to book our tickets and seen I spent that vacation money LOL, I thought she was going to DIVORCE me over this one.. 4 months later and she is STILL pissed


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> My wife had a huge trip planned out this year lol, I said fek our trip and spent every dime on soil and organic matter, when she went to try to book our tickets and seen I spent that vacation money LOL, I thought she was going to DIVORCE me over this one.. 4 months later and she is STILL pissed


Well that was dumb.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Good for patients,.. bad for growers.


Sounds more than awesome for outdoor gardeners?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> My wife had a huge trip planned out this year lol, I said fek our trip and spent every dime on soil and organic matter, when she went to try to book our tickets and seen I spent that vacation money LOL, I thought she was going to DIVORCE me over this one.. 4 months later and she is STILL pissed


Are you saying that a lb. in Can goes for $213 a lb?


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Good for patients,.. bad for growers.


The way it should be.. I hate greedy Greg's who try to profit off someone who is just looking to relax.

I give away more quarter bags in wal mart parking lot then anyone I know.. 

I set up shop the other week and gave away 1lb in 1/4 oz baggies to those who looked down on their luck


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Good for patients,.. bad for growers.


At 1500 you're still driving?


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Are you saying that a lb. in Can goes for $213 a lb?


That's my expenses this year and my return will be over 15lbs "Im being light here, it most likely will push over 20".


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> At 1500 you're still driving?


Hell no.. we can't get $400 a lb right now.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 8, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> That's my expenses this year and my return will be over 15lbs "Im being light here, it most likely will push over 20".


You're packing 20" down there?!?!?!?


----------



## xtsho (Oct 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Not seeing how 2 dollars a gram is bad.


That $56 an ounce/ $896 lb. A grower will be lucky to get half that price as there are more legal growers than demand for product. Some places have $25 ounce specials so now you're down to $400 a zip. At most the grower is getting $200. You can make more money working at Walmart than growing and selling weed at those prices..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> That $56 an ounce/ $896 lb. A grower will be lucky to get half that price as there are more legal growers than demand for product. Some places have $25 ounce specials so now you're down to $400 a zip. At most the grower is getting $200. You can make more money working at Walmart than growing and selling weed at those prices..


Hell yeah... I'm trying my ass off to move 35 packs at $400.. no luck so far. May have to go to $300 to get any attention from bulk buyers. I gotta move this shit by the end of the month.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

P.S. I hate this business.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> That $56 an ounce/ $896 lb. A grower will be lucky to get half that price as there are more legal growers than demand for product. Some places have $25 ounce specials so now you're down to $400 a zip. At most the grower is getting $200. You can make more money working at Walmart than growing and selling weed at those prices..


When I started in like 1986 a gram of chronic was $10. $30 an 1/8. Then it was $40, then $50, and sometimes even $60. We were missing when it was only $10 a gram. Today's prices are crazy stupid. I guess you'd call that deflation,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

... of course I loved it when we were getting $2800- $3000 lbs, but now.... not so much. Im done as soon as we move this inventory.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... of course I loved it when we were getting $2800- $3000 lbs, but now.... not so much. Im done as soon as we move this inventory.


Double A Custom Canes


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well that was dumb.


No it wasnt.. I would rather set up my garden beds for future growing "canna, veggies, fruits" then to take some week trip..

Now I have several beds for growing in year round and they are well worth every penny spent.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> You can make more money working at Walmart than growing and selling weed at those prices..


Im not seeing why one couldn't do both. Im super confused. Most men wake up at 3:50-4am right? Goggins style? Slay the world?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Double A Custom Canes


Im still having a hard time finding canes... everybody tops, and that ruins it. But!.. we're still gonna grow our own for personal. I got a few lbs. in storage, and 4 more plants in the tent. As soon as they are ready (soon).. im gonna take a break.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Hell yeah... I'm trying my ass off to move 35 packs at $400.. no luck so far. May have to go to $300 to get any attention from bulk buyers. I gotta move this shit by the end of the month.


And you're not alone in trying to get rid of product. That's why the price keeps going down. There's much more supply than demand. At $300 a lb you're probably just breaking even after all the costs are added up.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> And you're not alone in trying to get rid of product. That's why the price keeps going down. There's much more supply than demand. At $300 a lb you're probably just breaking even after all the costs are added up.


Yep.. that's about what I figured up after calculating electric, nutes, supplies, labor... It's like working 5 months for nothing.


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> And you're not alone in trying to get rid of product. That's why the price keeps going down. There's much more supply than demand. At $300 a lb you're probably just breaking even after all the costs are added up.


These days fruits and veggies are worth more time and investment then canna.. 

I can get a lot more money per product on veggies then I can canna..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> No it wasnt.. I would rather set up my garden beds for future growing "canna, veggies, fruits" then to take some week trip..
> 
> Now I have several beds for growing in year round and they are well worth every penny spent.


Just giving you shit for pissing off the woman,


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yep.. that's about what I figured up after calculating electric, nutes, supplies, labor... It's like working 5 months for nothing.


Pretty much, now days if you want to make something off canna,, it's worth while to go extracts.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yep.. that's about what I figured up after calculating electric, nutes, supplies, labor... It's like working 5 months for nothing.


Like I said, you can make more money working at Walmart than growing weed in some states.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im still having a hard time finding canes... everybody tops, and that ruins it. But!.. we're still gonna grow our own for personal. I got a few lbs. in storage, and 4 more plants in the tent. As soon as they are ready (soon).. im gonna take a break.


@doublejj grows trees. His would probably make nice ones.


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just giving you shit for pissing off the woman,


I am so good at pissing off the ole lady, I gave up on caring wtf she wants anymore.. after 16 years of death row with this woman, I could not care less.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 8, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> Pretty much, now days if you want to make something off canna,, it's worth while to go extracts.


Selling some nutrient additive or convincing people on Instagram that your pollen chucks are fire is where the easy money is at these days.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Selling some nutrient additive or convincing people on Instagram that your pollen chucks are fire is where the easy money is at these days.


Man, Im telling you, after 4 years of no days off, i'm just burnt out. I don't even wanna see weed for a while... well, except for that nightly home grown pre-roll of our own product.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> I am so good at pissing off the ole lady, I gave up on caring wtf she wants anymore.. after 16 years of death row with this woman, I could not care less.


We're coming up on 25 years in a week and a half.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 8, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> These days fruits and veggies are worth more time and investment then canna..
> 
> I can get a lot more money per product on veggies then I can canna..


Specialized crops can be lucrative. Saffron Crocus, wasabi, etc... Some stuff is in high demand and more profitable using the same footprint that you would for growing cannabis.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We're coming up on 25 years in a week and a half.


Happy Anniversary bro!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man, Im telling you, after 4 years of no days off, i'm just burnt out. I don't even wanna see weed for a while... well, except for that nightly home grown pre-roll of our own product.


Well you'll always have the memories of when it was really rolling. I'm sure it was some good times. You were smart enough to get out. Some are doubling down thinking it's all going to turn around. Crazy. 

Now on to the next adventure. You're pretty good with the camera. I'm sure you'll land somewhere you want to be.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We're coming up on 25 years in a week and a half.


Have you done any Tik Tok for extra money? Like to Kodaks next move? "new ap flood"?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

I'd be coming up on 30 if I'd stayed with that first one... but damn!.... she was bleeding me dry with a gambling addiction. Paige is good tho. .. just passed our 6th, and 8 together.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Well you'll always have the memories of when it was really rolling. I'm sure it was some good times. You were smart enough to get out. Some are doubling down thinking it's all going to turn around. Crazy.
> 
> Now on to the next adventure. You're pretty good with the camera. I'm sure you'll land somewhere you want to be.


Yeah, I got plans as soon as I can get this equipment moved.... and the inventory.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Happy Anniversary bro!


Thanks man. I was lucky. But I've always been pretty lucky with the ladies,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I'd be coming up on 30 if I'd stayed with that first one... but damn!.... she was bleeding me dry with a gambling addiction. Paige is good tho. .. just passed our 6th, and 8 together.


The 25 years is since we got together.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 8, 2022)

I've got well over 25 years living in the doghouse. Just not with the same dog catcher. I sure enjoyed the breaks in between as a bachelor. The current lady and I have crossed the ten year mark. We're stuck with each other.


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 8, 2022)

I knew she was going


xtsho said:


> Selling some nutrient additive or convincing people on Instagram that your pollen chucks are fire is where the easy money is at these days.


Consulting is the way to go, help others set up their garden, give them direction on where to go and that shit pays more then canna these days.


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I've got well over 25 years living in the doghouse. Just not with the same dog catcher. I sure enjoyed the breaks in between as a bachelor. The current lady and I have crossed the ten year mark. We're stuck with each other.


After 17 years together, 16 years marriage, Im ready to pawn her ass off for a free oil change.


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 8, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Man, Im telling you, after 4 years of no days off, i'm just burnt out. I don't even wanna see weed for a while... well, except for that nightly home grown pre-roll of our own product.


Ive been sick of weed for years, I toss nugs at seagulls for the fun of it..

I also give away over 70% of what I grow to Walmart Seagulls "Wal Mart shoppers".. I go to wal mart parking lots and look for people down on their luck, or having a bad day "you can tell by watching people", I then approach them and give them big bags of nugs to make their day.. 

What they don't realize is this makes my day as well, I enjoy seeing people's reactions when you toss them a QP.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> Ive been sick of weed for years, I toss nugs at seagulls for the fun of it..
> 
> I also give away over 70% of what I grow to Walmart Seagulls "Wal Mart shoppers".. I go to wal mart parking lots and look for people down on their luck, or having a bad day "you can tell by watching people", I then approach them and give them big bags of nugs to make their day..
> 
> What they don't realize is this makes my day as well, I enjoy seeing people's reactions when you toss them a QP.


I can picture it now.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 8, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> Ive been sick of weed for years, I toss nugs at seagulls for the fun of it..
> 
> I also give away over 70% of what I grow to Walmart Seagulls "Wal Mart shoppers".. I go to wal mart parking lots and look for people down on their luck, or having a bad day "you can tell by watching people", I then approach them and give them big bags of nugs to make their day..
> 
> What they don't realize is this makes my day as well, I enjoy seeing people's reactions when you toss them a QP.


We give a lot away too. We have so much surplus from personal grow. We get things, or services in exchange. Like a bartering system.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I can picture it now.
> 
> View attachment 5209866


Like you weren't all, "wanna get high"? to your wife 25 years ago. LOL. 

And what is with this recurring bird fetish of late? Seagulls and anime chickens showing breast meat?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> A friend just bought 4 zips for $25 a piece so only $100 for a QP. Has a friend at a grow shop that gives him a call when they get big batches in for unannounced sales. One day he got 2 zips and then when back the next day and got 2 more of something else. Lots of growers getting out and just dumping it for what they can and moving on. Good quality weed.
> 
> Some say that there is always going to be a blackmarket for good quality weed. That may be true but it sure as hell isn't here in Oregon. How the hell do you compete with $25 ounces?


Pretty much why I decided to grow thinking it best as a hobby and not of having dreams of making much more than enough to cover my supplies. Love helping folks out that still have a hard time even paying cheap dispensary prices .


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Like you weren't all, "wanna get high"? to your wife 25 years ago. LOL.
> 
> And what is with this recurring bird fetish of late? Seagulls and anime chickens showing breast meat?


You're close, but it was reversed and it wasn't about getting high, 

And WTF is this bird shit man? I swear you get weirder by the day,


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're close, but it was reversed and it wasn't about getting high,
> 
> And WTF is this bird shit man? I swear you get weirder by the day,


Seagulls poking your coconut and an oddly abundant viewing of bare chested chickens as giggle fed suggested viewing. Your pushing the AI!! 

And mental health is best without barriers.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


> And you're not alone in trying to get rid of product. That's why the price keeps going down. There's much more supply than demand. At $300 a lb you're probably just breaking even after all the costs are added up.


Where I live, utilities and growing inputs push the amount needed to break even pretty high. The margins are getting tighter and tighter.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Selling some nutrient additive or convincing people on Instagram that your pollen chucks are fire is where the easy money is at these days.


Oh Damn. You just pointed out the pink elephant in the corner. I give zero shits about the latest and greatest led diode, new soil microbes mix or root enhancer. .... within reason


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 9, 2022)

Did I mention that I hate this business?....... OK good. Fucking thieves, snakes, and vagabonds everywhere.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 9, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Did I mention that I hate this business?....... OK good. Fucking thieves, snakes, and vagabonds everywhere.


I think you got out at the right time for sure. It sucks you're having such a hard time getting rid of the last of your harvest. In DC that would go for 1200-1500 all day according to my buddy. I have no idea on the VA wholesale market, I haven't bought weed in many years. I'm guessing it's higher than DC where it's been legal for a lot longer. Hope you find someone that knows quality and gives you a decent price soon.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 9, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I think you got out at the right time for sure. It sucks you're having such a hard time getting rid of the last of your harvest. In DC that would go for 1200-1500 all day according to my buddy. I have no idea on the VA wholesale market, I haven't bought weed in many years. I'm guessing it's higher than DC where it's been legal for a lot longer. Hope you find someone that knows quality and gives you a decent price soon.


I got 3 buyers on the hook today. Doing what I gotta do to get rid of it before Nov 1st. At the price I quoted.. Im basically paying them to move it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 9, 2022)

... but!.. it's better than paying the State to come pick it up if I don't move it.


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 9, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I think you got out at the right time for sure. It sucks you're having such a hard time getting rid of the last of your harvest. In DC that would go for 1200-1500 all day according to my buddy. I have no idea on the VA wholesale market, I haven't bought weed in many years. I'm guessing it's higher than DC where it's been legal for a lot longer. Hope you find someone that knows quality and gives you a decent price soon.


I'm in VA too, personal grower only. I was approached by someone looking to sell on the black market. When asked how much I'd sell for, I was thinking along the lines of like $500-600 a lb, but apparently that was higher than what they were looking for. We both shrugged and went our separate ways.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 9, 2022)

Should have stopped last grow, and not done this last one.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 9, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> I'm in VA too, personal grower only. I was approached by someone looking to sell on the black market. When asked how much I'd sell for, I was thinking along the lines of like $500-600 an lb, but apparently that was higher than what they were looking for. We both shrugged and went our separate ways.


See? Even the BM is being affected... It just sucks all the way around. I'll be glad when I get rid of everything and move on.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 9, 2022)

Like someone else had said, including myself.. weed will be as cheap as carrots before long.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 9, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... but!.. it's better than paying the State to come pick it up if I don't move it.


I'll be on my way before that, I'm Westbound and down. I've been saving my pennies for just such an occasion. Do you have to have a license to purchase from a grower like you or can anyone buy directly?? Asking for a greedy friend


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 9, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I'll be on my way before that, I'm Westbound and down. I've been saving my pennies for just such an occasion. Do you have to have a license to purchase from a grower like you or can anyone buy directly?? Asking for a greedy friend


I have to sell to a METRC compliant buyer. The State has all of my inventory in thier system, and it has to match what I sell as to what I have on hand. Now, I know a shit ton of people have been holding back on thier reporting and selling the excess on the BM, but... it's not worth the audit. We've always tried to be as compliant as possible. But in a crashing market.... we are dead locked.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 9, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> I'm in VA too, personal grower only. I was approached by someone looking to sell on the black market. When asked how much I'd sell for, I was thinking along the lines of like $500-600 a lb, but apparently that was higher than what they were looking for. We both shrugged and went our separate ways.


They're crazy if they think they'll find decent bud cheaper than that in my opinion. The last time I talked to someone that was buying black market in VA they were paying 100 a quarter for top shelf or what passes for it. If DC is paying over 1K with NY just a drive up 95 then it's gotta be higher in VA I'd think. I'm just glad I don't have to know what it costs. I just worry about buying seeds and paying the damn electric bill.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 9, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I have to sell to a METRC compliant buyer. The State has all of my inventory in thier system, and it has to match what I sell as to what I have on hand. Now, I know a shit ton of people have been holding back on thier reporting and selling the excess on the BM, but... it's not worth the audit. We've always tried to be as compliant as possible. But in a crashing market.... we are dead locked.


Damn shame about that gate you left open, insurance should cover the cannabis right? Wink, wink, nudge, nudge know what I mean? All kidding aside, I hope you guys get a decent price for your hard work man. It sure looks like what I'd want to smoke.


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 9, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> They're crazy if they think they'll find decent bud cheaper than that in my opinion. The last time I talked to someone that was buying black market in VA they were paying 100 a quarter for top shelf or what passes for it. If DC is paying over 1K with NY just a drive up 95 then it's gotta be higher in VA I'd think. I'm just glad I don't have to know what it costs. I just worry about buying seeds and paying the damn electric bill.


Problem in my area is that EVERYONE is growing. He's getting supplied from multiple dudes, and selling top-shelf for $40 1/8 at friendly prices. So yeah his extreme low ball caught me off guard. No idea what he was expecting, but it certainly wasn't worth my time and effort.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 9, 2022)

@DoubleAtotheRON , I thought about you earlier today and that armadillo problem you had. My motion sensors kept going off and I went to see what it was and found this girl eating my bushes. I was going to remind her it's bow season as she was 15 yards away and broadside by putting an arrow through her but my wife has named her Dottie and made me promise not to hunt her. I took a pic of her instead and sent her on her way with a shout. Damn wife, that would have been a chip shot and I could have field dressed it on my deck. That deer has no idea how lucky it is


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 9, 2022)

We feed 6-9 deer a night. We just like watching them. Now, if things get tight on the food supply, I'll have an easy 30y shot.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 9, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We feed 6-9 deer a night. We just like watching them. Now, if things get tight on the food supply, I'll have an easy 30y shot.


I just have to wrestle one from my front porch. Seriously. Nuisance critters here. $300 worth of fragrant lillies all my dahlias are gone at the buds.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 9, 2022)

You guys are making me hungry for jerky, pepper sticks, and smoked sausage.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 9, 2022)

I have 4-6 resident doe I'm banned from hunting, SMH. Luckily they all travel together and any deer not part of the wife's favorites are fair game. It's a true test of love to watch her pets grazing 10 yards in front of my deer stand every year. I don't need much venison and the several I take every year are enough for us and any friends or family that might be having a hard time.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You guys are making me hungry for jerky, pepper sticks, and smoked sausage.


Funny enough I'm having venison bratwurst for supper tonight. Watching the doe today must have subliminally put me in the mood for venison. I was supposed to eat leftovers.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 9, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Funny enough I'm having venison bratwurst for supper tonight. Watching the doe today must have subliminally put me in the mood for venison. I was supposed to eat leftovers.


Sounds like that'll make a nice turd.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 10, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We're coming up on 25 years in a week and a half.


20 for me


----------



## Muzzle2 (Oct 10, 2022)

A lot of people around are stopping. I'm hearing whispers that prices are starting to go back up. Not skyrise up, but better than what we're used to seeing in the past 12 months. Hopefully it's good enough to keep the strong going. I'm fortunate to have a good broker now and almost always move product, but I'm hoping everyone can win.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 10, 2022)

Muzzle2 said:


> A lot of people around are stopping. I'm hearing whispers that prices are starting to go back up. Not skyrise up, but better than what we're used to seeing in the past 12 months. Hopefully it's good enough to keep the strong going. I'm fortunate to have a good broker now and almost always move product, but I'm hoping everyone can win.


Same here, I know of people that are giving up or already have. Obviously the people trying to unload what they have for a few hundred bucks aren't going to stay in the game at those prices, they'll unload what they have and do something else..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Same here, I know of people that are giving up or already have. Obviously the people trying to unload what they have for a few hundred bucks aren't going to stay in the game at those prices, they'll unload what they have and do something else..


Yep!.... moved 10 packs today... only 19 more to go!... gotta do it in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Muzzle2 (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm not sure if it was, but it feels like a market correction. The market had way too much supply and most supply was not triple A. It seemed like too many options were available and a lot of new growers were in fear. 

For instance, one broker would say your product is amazing, but I have someone offering me product with a bit less quality for much less $$.

Once fear strikes, you'd rather dump your product then lose on it. Brokers having excess supply were able to play that game. However, now that supply has become less you'd assume prices would naturally rise. Which I feel like that's happening.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2022)

I wouldn't get back or continue doing it even if prices came back up slightly to say $1200. It would take $2500 (it'll never happen) to change my mind, and then you have to consider IF you can move it. There's going to have to be 1000's less growers, and a lot less Dispensaries.


----------



## kingzt (Oct 10, 2022)

In Michigan prices dropped fastin the past 2 years. Both on the rec side and the legacy side. Still hard to find quality though. Seems like people don’t want that but rather a good deal. Really cant blame them sonce most households are having to budget more now a days. I’ve seen good stuff at dispos for $150 though. 

I’ve been told a few times by workers at some larger grows that a lot of flower gets remediated. I don’t know that first hand just what I’ve been told from folks on the inside. There was some talk that these rec stores should label the product that been through remediation but that probably got squashed fast.

I also see a lot of folks posting pics of their great deals on reddit and the stuff was harvested in April. The dispos in bigger cities are doing alright but the ones in Rural areas I don’t believe are doing too good.

As far as black market so many people are dropping like flies. You can find great deals on equipment on craigslist. All the expensive leds are being sold for cheap. Think i seen some gavitas 1700s for like $400 per fixture. There is still some growers though hanging in there. They would be better if there was outlets where they deal with people directly maybe like the ole weedmaps days.

The average consumer now i believe doesn’t even know what good bud looks like I’m convinced. So much machine trimmed bullshit out there. But hey if it’s purple and got some long stalked trichs, people will eat it up at $20 an 8er.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2022)

kingzt said:


> In Michigan prices dropped fastin the past 2 years. Both on the rec side and the legacy side. Still hard to find quality though. Seems like people don’t want that but rather a good deal. Really cant blame them sonce most households are having to budget more now a days. I’ve seen good stuff at dispos for $150 though.
> 
> I’ve been told a few times by workers at some larger grows that a lot of flower gets remediated. I don’t know that first hand just what I’ve been told from folks on the inside. There was some talk that these rec stores should label the product that been through remediation but that probably got squashed fast.
> 
> ...


We figured that out pretty quick… people want cheap weed… well, you can’t make good weed for cheap. You can make mids fairly cheap. In the beginning of our business, we made sure every bud looked perfect… that’s when we were getting $2800 lbs, now… I don’t care to make it look like a High Times magazine centerfold if you’re only gonna pay $400 lbs.


----------



## kingzt (Oct 10, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We figured that out pretty quick… people want cheap weed… well, you can’t make good weed for cheap. You can make mids fairly cheap. In the beginning of our business, we made sure every bud looked perfect… that’s when we were getting $2800 lbs, now… I don’t care to make it look like a High Times magazine centerfold if you’re only gonna pay $400 lbs.


Right even the great caregivers in Michigan who made the transition to the legal side thought that $50/8ers would last if the it was the best. That didn’t last long. I believe there is still some on the market but it’s usually hype stuff that is new the to the market and people want to try it. Not sure what to expect now. The state is talking about not issuing licenses for a bit. Its funny because it’s the cities that dictate who can grow within their limits and majority of the cities in the state don’t allow it. So there’s probably a handful of large licensed producers creating most of the product. If they push out all the smaller grows both on the legal and black market and the state doesn’t issue any more licenses for a set time they will have the market cornered.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 10, 2022)

The water weight alone in greens and veggies is seemingly worth more than cannabis now IMO.

How much for an oz of microgreens (mostly water) near you?


----------



## kingzt (Oct 10, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> The water weight alone in greens and veggies is seemingly worth more than cannabis now IMO.
> 
> How much for an oz of microgreens (mostly water) near you?


Not sure to be honest but a switch over would be nice. I always love going to the nursery and picking out flowers in the spring. I can’t really recall a lot of place’s using micro greens at their restaurants. Seems like a very niche market.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 10, 2022)

kingzt said:


> Not sure to be honest but a switch over would be nice. I always love going to the nursery and picking out flowers in the spring. I can’t really recall a lot of place’s using micro greens at their restaurants. Seems like a very niche market.


At this point I could raise a calf for slaughter in my grow space and make more money.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> At this point I could raise a calf for slaughter in my grow space and make more money.


I mentioned this in another thread, but that's what we do.. trade a lb. for a steer every year... split it with a family member who pays for the processing, and get about 300lbs of local grass fed beef. So, that puts our cost to produce a lb of weed at $400.. so about $1.33 a lb for steaks, roasts, ground beef, etc


----------



## orangejesus (Oct 10, 2022)

so... how much should someone make growing/selling legal cannabis? 
40 hours a week, 52 weeks = 2080 hours
$20/hour? $40?
Your first year?
5th?
20th?
Assuming you put in eight hours a day, five days a week.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 10, 2022)

orangejesus said:


> so... how much should someone make growing/selling legal cannabis?
> 40 hours a week, 52 weeks = 2080 hours
> $20/hour? $40?
> Your first year?
> ...


As a lead grower, I would expect to make $75K a year. It's a lot of work, and no days off. But when you get down to paying to do it.... things change. And then you have expenses.. nutes, electric, sticky traps, paper, ink, invoices, marketing, tools, equipment, fees, taxes.... it never ends.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 10, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> At this point I could raise a calf for slaughter in my grow space and make more money.


How much for baby calf clones?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 11, 2022)

*List of the Cons of Animal Cloning*
*1. Animal cloning is an expensive process.*
The current cost to clone an animal which is used for livestock is about $20,000 per instance. If you want to clone a champion racehorse, the basic cost is over $150,000 for each attempt. You could ask someone to clone your cat for you if you have $25,000 to invest. Cloning dogs is more expensive, priced at $50,000 and above. Since the millions that were spent to clone Dolly the sheep, science has helped to bring cloning toward mainstream society ever so slowly. At the moment, however, it is an opportunity which is still available to only a select few.

*2. From a reproduction standpoint, every other method is better than cloning.*
Animal cloning is the least reliable method of reproduction right now. Numerous defects occur during the cloning process that are potentially fatal to the offspring. Even if you were to front the $20,000 to clone your favorite cow, there is a 25% that the animal will suffer from “hydrops,’ which causes edema. About 6% of cows are oversized, which may threaten the life of the mother. It took hundreds of attempts to produce the first successful animal clone. Today’s rates of success are better, but it is still far from a perfect science.



About 20k..

That's pretty cheap now days! I'm kinda surprised you can actually pay some to clone animals for you, lol.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 11, 2022)

orangejesus said:


> so... how much should someone make growing/selling legal cannabis?
> 40 hours a week, 52 weeks = 2080 hours
> $20/hour? $40?
> Your first year?
> ...


More than the McDonalds head burger flipper


----------



## orangejesus (Oct 11, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> As a lead grower, I would expect to make $75K a year. It's a lot of work, and no days off. But when you get down to paying to do it.... things change. And then you have expenses.. nutes, electric, sticky traps, paper, ink, invoices, marketing, tools, equipment, fees, taxes.... it never ends.


$75k salary is ~$150k in payroll; not saying you aren't worth it - but that's quite a few $2500 pounds. A business would need to staff to ensure there *are* days off (you don't want to run afoul of the labor dept.), so there's two lead growers at $75k. I just don't see the legal market sustainable for anything other than a mega corporation.


----------



## orangejesus (Oct 11, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> More than the McDonalds head burger flipper


Not a 'Fight for $15' supporter?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 11, 2022)

orangejesus said:


> $75k salary is ~$150k in payroll; not saying you aren't worth it - but that's quite a few $2500 pounds. A business would need to staff to ensure there *are* days off (you don't want to run afoul of the labor dept.), so there's two lead growers at $75k. I just don't see the legal market sustainable for anything other than a mega corporation.


Agreed.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 11, 2022)

Id sleep in my truck if you offered $75000/yr for the job


----------



## orangejesus (Oct 11, 2022)

Once this is legal on the federal level - and I can order an ounce of rosin off Amazon - we'll have a better idea as to the real metrics. A few companies in Cali are already working towards that end - quasi-direct sale to the consumer, using the dispensary as the fulfillment/last mile service; the taxes are different - and the price reflects that - but you can save $35 on a gram of rosin and $30 on a 1/2 oz of flower. Tends to be fresher, but HEAVY on the marketing - if I wanted fruity body and heavy on the back end I'd still be drinking moderately-priced wine.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 11, 2022)

Screw the corporations. I'll send them hermy pollen glitter bombs, and pay the slave laborers making 16 an hour extra 20 bucks on the side to track in highly resistant borg (gona start working on a new strain of mites) on their shoes, every day on their way to work to the giant factories.

They'll be forced to use roundup and no one will want that shit because when you smoke you'll get headaches.


What the hell are we doing just letting them monopolize the markets like this? It would be so easy to take them out befor they get big. 

This is bio plant warfare!


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 11, 2022)

Jeez guys 75$ a year ain’t hard to earn.. any job in trades will have you earning above that once your decent at it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 12, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> @DoubleAtotheRON , I thought about you earlier today and that armadillo problem you had. My motion sensors kept going off and I went to see what it was and found this girl eating my bushes. I was going to remind her it's bow season as she was 15 yards away and broadside by putting an arrow through her but my wife has named her Dottie and made me promise not to hunt her. I took a pic of her instead and sent her on her way with a shout. Damn wife, that would have been a chip shot and I could have field dressed it on my deck. That deer has no idea how lucky it is  View attachment 5210329


My wife has named all of these deer that show up every night (we lay corn out)... all Kardashian names.. For fuck sake.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 12, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> My wife has named all of these deer that show up every night (we lay corn out)... all Kardashian names.. For fuck sake.
> 
> View attachment 5211654


It's fine until times get tough. Like you said, in case of an emergency... I'm not going to be hungry with venison in the front yard. Nice picture, they look healthy and tasty.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 12, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> It's fine until times get tough. Like you said, in case of an emergency... I'm not going to be hungry with venison in the front yard. Nice picture, they look healthy and tasty.


They ARE healthy!.. everybody out here in the country lays corn out for them. They eat good.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 12, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> They ARE healthy!.. everybody out here in the country lays corn out for them. They eat good.


My wife's pet was out there last night at 4 in the morning setting off motion sensors. I have to go see what it is at that time of night as I have an outdoor plant that I worry about. I go out to check the yard and she's there just eating mountain Laurel leaves at the edge of the yard. My service dog passed away this summer and they've gotten a lot bolder without him barking and chasing after them.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 12, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> My wife's pet was out there last night at 4 in the morning setting off motion sensors. I have to go see what it is at that time of night as I have an outdoor plant that I worry about. I go out to check the yard and she's there just eating mountain Laurel leaves at the edge of the yard. My service dog passed away this summer and they've gotten a lot bolder without him barking and chasing after them.


Sorry about your dog.... I've gone through that a couple of times... it's like losing a family member.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2022)

One way to determine where the price is going is to look at the wages in the industry which are not very good for the average worker. Wages have dropped across the board as the available pool of qualified job applicants have grown. 

Growing weed is easy. Those that claim it takes some special skill to yield quality weed are not very experienced with other agricultural crops.

Everything can be automated these days. It doesn't take someone fiddling around and staring at plants for hours to grow top quality bud. Indoors you provide light, environment, and irrigation. Everything can be automated. The work happens at setup and harvest when inexpensive temporary workers can be used. In between it's cruise control. 

Outdoors requires more maintenance but with the right equipment for the task it's a pretty simple process.

Growing cannabis is no more difficult than growing Poinsettias which are sold worldwide around Christmas time for their vibrant red leaves.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 24, 2022)

@xtsho 

Im Sorrry Bro...I cant agree.
I will explain in image just give me a few hours...


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 24, 2022)

I cant even explain with IMAGES these guys are so Rare...

Most of Us Produce Very Nice Bud...lmao
Then there is the Bell Curve Elite....
These guys DAIL IN every single plant into PURE DANK!!
I AM not there Yet!!...

These Guys take UGLY Hairy Strains & Grow Center Folds...
They are Elite...Fucking Mickey Mouse in FANTASIA in a GROWROOM ...Fucking Wizard Shit
I used to be like --WTF is He Doing!!!!
Is it Genetics...Nah
Is it Feed...Nah
Is it Lights...Nope
Is it Trade Secrets...
Is it a level of GENIUS....
Is it DRUGS?? Are They Dosing??

Perfect Leaf to Bud Ratios...
Hyper Trichome Production...
Excellent Bud Structure.
Deep, Rich, & laser level straight fan leafs & sugar leafs...
High Brix & THC levels B4 TESTING was Invented!!!

@genuity ... A GURU. & He is Just 1...
I dare you to challenge some of these Guys to a GROW OFF.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 24, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> I cant even explain with IMAGES these guys are so Rare...
> 
> Most of Us Produce Very Nice Bud...lmao
> Then there is the Bell Curve Elite....
> ...


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 24, 2022)

The Sick Shit about it...

EVERYONE has had an experience BUYING AAA+ DANK at least Once In Life...
If you did a study...Those transactions took on AVERAGE --2 minutes. 
Sight & Direct Sale. Instantly.
Repeat clients happen in about 4 minutes...
IF you are SOLDOUT in 1 day...Your grower is Amazing
At scale, If a dispo is moving a pound a week ...10 pounds a week...that grower & the marketing are Super Human.

I still believe that there are GROWERs that can pull $3000 a pound in Humboldt, LA, Portland, & Houston...in a single day.
Think about that...

LowKey...
Prohibition PRICES are coming Back....Get Ready.
I already see it...
Even with Legalization..

Mega Farms only lead to a wasted shelf life...
I see it...Dispo's with green houses have stock from 2021 
Consumers are looking for that STICKY ICKY lately...
However, Dispo bud has a foot hold...people enjoy that INSTAdust bud.

If I had 10 pounds ...I would hire street vendors 50:50 splits
Hire a street team--cut them loose like THING 2&1...
$40 @ 7grm. Anything over...is Yours. 
20 people total....10 M & 10 F.

How long before IM SOLDOUT!!


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 24, 2022)

My neighbor gave some very overpriced live rosin the other day. People are stupid. Hype and commercialism wins over the vast majority. That doesn't mean there won't always be a market for high level cannabis. Almost every product has price pointed tiers of quality for a reason. Popcorn Sutton was a moonshiner until he died. There was plenty of corporate competition.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 24, 2022)

@lusidghost 

lol...Dont play Bro...
I know You well enough...
You just want to flex your grow skill on the newbies...lol

But you also know exactly what DAILED IN actually is...
Its what we strive for...

When You Dail In...its worth MORE than HYPE...
Its like trading Cash 4 Gold...
Weed Can Be That LIQUID.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 24, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> Hire a street team--cut them loose like THING 2&1...


I agree with you to a certain extent, but I think you're caught up in a bit of wishful thinking. Regardless, this made me laugh. I need some Things to release on the streets.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 24, 2022)

I just did the higher learning thing-- an did a 2 hour lesson on 
Rosin Production...Isolation...& decarb. to Diamonds.

Its easier than BHO was...
I feel better about Pheno Expression in the Concentrate industry now...I can make My own Rosin at Scale now.
5:1 gram conversion...could be better I think...
Multi Layer Extraction...
Still have a LOT of practice & skill collection....but Im light Years ahead for just a 2 hour lesson from The Underground

Craft Cannabis Baby!!


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 24, 2022)

@lusidghost

Bro, I wounlt lie...
If Real Old Skool Testers where the ONLY people growing & running Dispo's TODAY...
I *MIGHT* have stopped growing...

I feel like a shit show...because I already KNOW what smokers want & Im not even trying to make the MARKET better...
I should have 1000sf of just mothers directly from SEED STOCK...
Weeding Out BONK seedbanks & seed makers With OFFICIAL SMOKE REPORTS.
Thats how you keep the industry FRESH!!

Let The Gifted People Grow The Plant & just PAY THEM...Damn
& then,,,Smoke Like a KING!!


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 24, 2022)

Seriously...

IF tent growers = desk jobs...
The ENTIRE MARKET would see something outrageous
"Johnson, where is Compound Genetics Report!?"
Right Here Sir,,,
It took me 1200 man hours... but I got her Dialed In

"good man...!"


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 24, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> @lusidghost
> 
> Bro, I wounlt lie...
> If Real Old Skool Testers where the ONLY people growing & running Dispo's TODAY...
> ...


I do enjoy your enthusiasm and positive outlook. 

I don't think anything mass produced is going to be as good as anything coming out of a small batch. But at the same time, the average person isn't going to know the difference between a few points of thc / terpene content. Especially if the mass produced bud is packaged fancily, has celebrity endorsements (weed celebrities or the regular variety) and a bud tender hyping it up in person.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 24, 2022)

I just found a bag seed in a half oz of The White Bro...
#weed rich #Ijust struck oil


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 24, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I do enjoy your enthusiasm and positive outlook.
> 
> I don't think anything mass produced is going to be as good as anything coming out of a small batch. But at the same time, the average person isn't going to know the difference between a few points of thc / terpene content. Especially if the mass produced bud is packaged fancily, has celebrity endorsements (weed celebrities or the regular variety) and a bud tender hyping it up in person.


This is WHY I hunt Dispo's to source legit cuttz & dispell the HYPE...
But I am finding that most strains require 2 solid joints to really give a solid Smoke Report.
I find that Dispo's that support craft do better & Dispo's supported by craft sustain better & improve.
I find that most budtenders have good sale energy...but they are all BARTENDERS..
No Shots FIRED...but, that personality isnt What Drives The Dispo's ACTUAL Cash sale in bulk.

Lemonatti - Fritter - Super Boof...I have to test all these...2 joint minimum
I have to expose all HYPE...as Garbo.
Then Smokers can make INFORMED purchases.

I get it Legal Noobs want to be the next COOKIEs...
Why not be the NEXT HAZE? The NEXT OG Kush??
The Next Blueberry...You Feel Me?!
The Vision is off because The History & love Might be misplaced by The Money


----------



## mudballs (Nov 24, 2022)

Oi...you don't speak for us all.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 24, 2022)

Truth.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## GODWORK (Nov 26, 2022)

How Much For A Pound of [24k x White Cherry Truffles]...S/o TerpFiend

Dolla Dolla Billz YALL!!!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 26, 2022)

As a Commercial Grower for the past 4 years, i gotta admit,.. I was in it for the money at first. But as im shutting down the op because prices have come down so much that it actually costs you money to do a grow...you're 24K x WCT is worth about $400 a lb. ..... without seeing labs or pics.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> As a Commercial Grower for the past 4 years, i gotta admit,.. I was in it for the money at first. But as im shutting down the op because prices have come down so much that it actually costs you money to do a grow...you're 24K x WCT is worth about $400 a lb. ..... without seeing labs or pics.


No offense to you, but the reason the market bottomed out is everyone was trying to become a billionaire. What happens when everyone who can't hang gets out of the game? Obviously corporations will take a huge chunk of the market, but prices will eventually start to rise again and then stabilize. It's sad, but I think this was necessary.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 26, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> No offense to you, but the reason the market bottomed out is everyone was trying to become a billionaire. What happens when everyone who can't hang gets out of the game? Obviously corporations will take a huge chunk of the market, but prices will eventually start to rise again and then stabilize. It's sad, but I think this was necessary.


I was never out to become a Billionaire... I just saw (and knew) that this was temporary as far as making some good money in a short period of time.. After roughly 1500 days in a row of taking care of our Craft op, I came to realize that this plant should really just be available to everyone at a reasonable price, or teach every home grower how to have a successful harvest for thier own consumption. I'd do it for free now if I can help someone out. We've made oil for friends and family at no cost to them (other than the solvent)... my time is free to them.
But when you have such loose laws, it will eventually become a cheap commodity like tomatoes. Even if Big Corps come in on all 50 States (which it will) Anybody can grow weed... it's not hard. Some people buy tomatoes at the store, and other grow thier own.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 27, 2022)

The market is a bubble based on a black market product. Take away the black market and you are farming. Even at such a small scale. The value of weed is being adjusted back to a price that reflects reality. 
Now that the pres said he wants congress to reschedule, we shouldn't be too far out from having federally legal weed. There will be less small producers then. It will all mainly be produced by corporations.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 27, 2022)

There are all sorts of plants and herbs that hold a decent value. Good bud will never be a cheap produce like a tomato. You can't really estimate future prices based on the prices during a washed out market. We know what the low end is, which is apparently not worth the squeeze for more and more commercial growers. Less growers, less supply. Demand isn't going down so prices rise until equilibrium is struck. The future market price will be significantly less than what it once was, but I think there will still be a modest living to be made for those who are dedicated and/or lucky. We haven't seen the equivalent of craft breweries emerge yet because the dust hasn't come close to being settled.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 27, 2022)

For those who are still in it, it's time to go better not bigger.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

I cant Vibe with It ...

Corps need to take a back seat...All they want is Money. Packaging. Licensing. Filing Fees. 
Where is The SMOKE BRO...ooh, Yeah...Our Accountant handles That! 
--Bro, WHere's The Accountant ?? 
On RIU trying to find @YerpGodMarley 

Khalid: ANOTHER 1!!! 

I have to admit, I RESPECT @DoubleAtotheRON 
He goes Just Big Enough to Eat Well ...I respect That.
All I have seen him grow are clean frost machines 
IF I had his CURRENT SETUP...I would become HUB DEPOT BABY!!
11/13 All Day...
Seed Packs on Seed Packs ON Seed Packs...
VEG.
Select-- Then watch the real money work. 

Its a break down from seed to sale... 
When we started to break free from BC ChinaBuds & Cartel Lbs....Cali was on the front lines...
If that wasnt the BIG CORP. vs THE UNDERGROUND...I missed some key points in that struggle.
Everybody was playing their role...
Seed Banks
Testers
Forum Support Growers
Grow Supply Chains
Clone Holders 
Head Shops
Dealers
& Med Users 

$20 a gram
$10/$10 Grower/Dealer
Now It Looks Like a $5.00 split...
Grower/Dealer/Dispo/TAXES....Same $20.00 

Now what!? a Grower STRIKE....FUCK EVERYBODY???!
Ultra Pot Snob Season...???
Smokers Clutching The Bag...JAR HUGGIN THUGGIN
I dont think We need that....
But If Growers Become The New IT GIRL....Oh. BOY!!

75K for a grower:
30 plant minimums 
1200+/- hours @ 4 - 6 harvest a year.
IN a Private Deal...Sure.
Its all personal....
I'd take the job...

$1200 a plant
Thats $1.00 an hour VS $500 per Oz Produced.
$50 @7gm is The New $20/grm...
Just Cause You grow it Doesnt Mean YOU can sell it...
PAY THE DEALERS...Thats WHAT They DO...

IF Brick & Mortar Dispo's Said PAY US $5.00/grm & we'll stock your harvest....YOU got 30 Days. Until We Return It...Oz & UP!--2.2 Lbs. Max.
They have a list of strains 100 people long....
All $6 - $100 in price...actual grams.
They return Your Bag...You sign off & You can shop it anywhere Else.
They Win!! That is a sustainable business Model...
It gives The Tent Guys a Place to Shine...
It gives The Outdoor Crew a Place to Dump...
It gives The FLOWER LOVERS a REAL TOY STORE..

IF it was that easy to get in a Dispo...
YOU could send Your 2.2Lbs. to All The Major Legal States & Let Supply & Demand DO THe Rest.

$400 for 24K x White Cherry Truffles...
Thats a STEAL....
$200 for The Breeder/ $200 for The Grower / $400 for The Dealer [email protected]$50/ a $560oz for The VIP Smokers
GAS!!

How Many Oz. Per Tree @DoubleAtotheRON ?? Seriously...


----------



## xtsho (Nov 27, 2022)

The price will continue to come down. Cannabis is not a difficult crop to grow even on a large scale.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 27, 2022)

The market price being based on the cost of production is a funny notion.


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 27, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> The market price being based on the cost of production is a funny notion.


Funny how? Most crops prices are pretty stable


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 27, 2022)

How much does a bottle of Coke cost? Lots of automation to bring overhead down. Lots of competition, but curiously they all charge about the same price. Except for the specialty* soda companies who charge much more and seem to be doing fine.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 27, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Funny how? Most crops prices are pretty stable


I agree, because the whole rushing out to become a farmer thing and crashing the market was done a long time ago. That's a complex issue with subsidies and international trade, along with massive variations of products and pricings. But a lot of small, usually organic farms are making a living these days. Cowboys used to make a killing until barbed wire was invented. Steak is still valuable though.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Nov 27, 2022)

It may go the route of tobacco. $10 bucks for a pack, maybe half ounce of shredded vegetation. Step one pay politicians to eliminate competition, step two name your price.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

I just paid 325 for some Smoke...

My Boy Saw It & was Like
DAMN!!! You had to Go To The Himalayas & Fight Ninjas FOR THAT SHIT!!

I just laugh...& smoked everybody out...
That could have been a bag of seeds...


----------



## bk78 (Nov 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


> The price will continue to come down. Cannabis is not a difficult crop to grow even on a large scale.


Pretty much worthless here currently. Even LP’s will start to lose money if it comes down anymore. $50 zips all day around here, and that’s AAA stuff too. People would rather buy 2 of those zips for a $100 then get quads for $100 a zip


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> It may go the route of tobacco. $10 bucks for a pack, maybe half ounce of shredded vegetation. Step one pay politicians to eliminate competition, step two name your price.


Thats a ugly move but The Dark Market would LOVE IT


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

@bk78 

Indoor or Outdoor? Or Deps


----------



## bk78 (Nov 27, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> @bk78
> 
> Indoor or Outdoor? Or Deps


All indoor. Being we have snow on the ground 6 months a year here there is no dep or outdoor.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 27, 2022)

I suppose its all relative to your market. Oklahoma has 3.25M people, and ~378,000 patient card holders. As of Oct 2022, we actually LOST ~1500 card holders year over year while people are STILL setting up grows. It's all in how our law was written. Some small grow ops figured out that instead of paying $3000 in fees, monthly fees for METRC, and all the costs that come with a commercial op, have opted to just be a Patient for $50 a year. As a Patient with a household of 4, you can have 24 flowering and 24 vegging... no inspections, no reporting, no METRC, and are selling on the BM for a fraction of the cost and hassle.. (the paperwork is insane). .. and to answer your question @GODWORK , depending on the pheno, we'd make 185-295g per plant market ready.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

@DoubleAtotheRON 

BIG RESPECT !!


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

6 - 10 Oz. per Plant.
Lab Grade Smoke...With 300K people that WANT SMOKE...
I would try to make Myself open to Card Holders

It would be too perfect IF You could CONTACT Card Holders Once a Month.
& Take Private Orders...
What You Wanna Smoke??


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 27, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> 6 - 10 Oz. per Plant.
> Lab Grade Smoke...With 300K people that WANT SMOKE...
> I would try to make Myself open to Card Holders
> 
> ...


It don't work like that. We cannot contact card holders. That's the Dispensary's job. We can only sell to a Dispensary, or Processor. This State is now the largest producer per capita... it's become pretty much worthless.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

I Gotta Hit OK. Up...

How Many Dispo Owners Do You sell too...OR know on a hand shake basis??


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 27, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> I Gotta Hit OK. Up...
> 
> How Many Dispo Owners Do You sell too...OR know on a hand shake basis??


Hard to say... we've sold to many over the past 4 years. Some repeats, some new. However, If you're out of State, you're out of luck. You have to be a Oklahoma licensed grower, be in METRC, have Oklahoma Labs, Transportation Agent ID, seed to sale tracking labeling with RFID, GPS tracking with your manifest, ... it's just a pain in the ass just to even take samples to the lab, much less to a Dispensary.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

What was Your Total Investment on all that??


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

$2500 - $30,000?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 27, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> $2500 - $30,000?


For the op?, closer to 100K


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

Are You "in the Black" on that Investment yet? Or not...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 27, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> Are You "in the Black" on that Investment yet? Or not...


We made it all back in the first year when things were moving at $3000 lbs. Stayed in the black after that until we decided we were starting to go backwards. … and shut it down.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

So now You have all the legal doc's preset....can you lease your rights out to others?
Say a group of growers want to use-- Your access to supply Local Dispo's ...

Can You legally accept Money from growers under Your Umbrella IF They comply with Your rules?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 27, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> The market price being based on the cost of production is a funny notion.


It's not uncommon for businesses to price their goods based on the cost to produce them. If it costs 0.25¢ to produce a pound of carrots and they sell it for 0.50¢ they're making decent money on their investment. Many businesses operate on slim margins. I don't see why cannabis is going to end up any different.

Here's a commercial grower in Nevada with costs of $333 to produce a pound and have a target of $150 lb that they think they'll be able to hit. They'll adapt their sale price to stay competitive because if they can get the price to that level others can and will also. Many commercial growers are growing fire for a few hundred dollars a pound. Many of the commercial grows supplying the dispensaries are growing better quality than many people on the cannabis forums.

_“Our costs are much different from outdoor [grows] or normal greenhouses,” Sassano said. “Not only must your product look and be amazing, but your facility must also. Upkeep and efforts to remain on the cutting edge cost money, but if you do it smartly you will be successful. *We currently are at $333 a pound in costs and trending to $150 a pound without sacrificing anything, because we are improving yield and quality.”*_









Cannabis Cultivation Costs and Licensing Fees for Legal States


So, how much does it cost to make money growing weed? The cultivation costs vary by state along with the




mgmagazine.com





That particular outfit currently is growing 6K pounds for $10.8 million in revenue. They are expanding to 100K pounds and project the revenue to be $100 million. They're expanding the grow size by a factor of 16.8 yet the projected revenue is is only 9.2 times as much. Likely because they're going to be saving a significant amount of money to produce the product due to the larger scale so they can lower the cost while still making more money. That's the way commercial cannabis is going. It's big business not the old basement grow.

There are different ways to price your goods. Market oriented pricing is what most growers are likely using. Those that can get their costs down are going to price below current market driving others to do the same lowering the market price. It works that way for most items. Eventually you get to a point where the profit margins are slim but due to scale/volume of product sold it is still profitable. That's why many smaller commercials are shutting down. They don't have the scale to sell at current prices and make a decent profit that's worth their time. Larger operations are able to lower their costs on just about everything used to grow. They get better deals on fertilizer, lower prices on lights, etc... So even if they make a smaller percentage per unit they can offer lower prices and still make more money.

I don't believe that there will always be some niche market where people are going to pay 3 times market price. I read the occasional post from someone wanting to get into the commercial market because they had a couple of good grows and think people are going to be beating their door down to buy it. That's not happening going forward. As the black market goes away those stoners that were growing and making money for decades are going to be replaced by larger grow ops ran by people with degrees in Business and Horticulture backed by hedge funds and people with more money than God. 













How To Price A Product: A Scientific 3-Step Guide (With Calculator)


Pricing your product right is one of the most underrated parts of running an ecommerce business. If you want to master this subtle art, check out this article.




sumo.com


----------



## xtsho (Nov 27, 2022)

The future faces of cannabis are not going to be dudes with long hair and goatees. Here's the new face of cannabis growing. These clowns are already suing each other as well. The actual people doing the manual labor are going to be low paid workers while the dudes in suits are going to be making the real money. It's already happening and will continue.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

6K pounds for $10.8 million in revenue....Thats $1800 a UNIT.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

Thats a Sick Sales Team....
6000 person quota

$1800 Run It...
6000 BAGGSS!! Across The US!!! 
Straight DROPS!!!!


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

Thats Internet Shit...Exclusive....
Dude with SHAGG does 10.8M from his IG Account.
#BOSSMOVE


----------



## xtsho (Nov 27, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> 6K pounds for $10.8 million in revenue....Thats $1800 a UNIT.


It's also Nevada. It's going to be different from state to state. Their offerings are selling for $59 a half ounce in the dispensaries with $99 ounces. So it's nowhere near the "Designer" prices people used to pay. Looks like they do seed to sale so they're not getting low balled by dispensaries that have a line of people trying to get them to buy their product. They are selling direct through their dispensaries. That $1800 just shows how much lower the price can go if it only costs them between $150-$300 per ounce to produce. That's why the price is going to continue to drop.

The large outfits that do seed to sale get actual dispensary prices. The small commercial growers that are out trying to sell their product are not going to get anywhere near $1800. It's a completely different scenario. I'm sure that some of those smaller operations calling it quits would still be growing if they could get dispensary prices. The way it stands now the smaller growers have no bargaining power and have to take what they can get or be stuck with their weed.

So if you look at it from that aspect that $1800 is not what the smaller commercial growers are getting for their weed.

I wouldn't ever get into the business unless I could do seed to sale. That's the business model that makes money. Just growing and trying to sell in a flooded market to the dispensaries is not going to get you anywhere close to $1800 a pound as some commercial growers have already stated which is why they're getting out of the business.

Pricing is going to be market driven. $99 ounces seem to be the norm in dispensaries these days. With federal legalization I can see that price going down significantly especially if there is cross border sales. Oregon's already passed legislation just for that.









Oregon House Passes Bill To Transport Cannabis Across State Lines


<span style="display: inline !important; float: none; background-color: transparent; color: #333333; font-family: Georgia,Times,'Times New Roman',serif; font-size: 18px; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; letter-spacing: normal; line-height: 27px; orphans: 2; text-align...



www.opb.org


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 27, 2022)

Genetically modified tobacco plant produces cocaine in its leaves


Researchers have reproduced the entire biochemical pathway for how coca plants make cocaine in another plant, which could help people manufacture the drug for scientific study




www.newscientist.com





Modifying tobacco plants to produce cocaine.. haha, whats next? Tobacco that produces THC? Cannabis plants that produce nicotine? How much for a pound of cocajuana?


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 27, 2022)

Whoever Grew That Plant Behind Boehner was On... NNN-p-k 10,000 

I dont expect these guys to OUT Grow Us...I mean if Its Not Forum...I dont want it

Look At all The seedbank smart Money...If Copy Cat Can Make a Million You Can Too.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Genetically modified tobacco plant produces cocaine in its leaves
> 
> 
> Researchers have reproduced the entire biochemical pathway for how coca plants make cocaine in another plant, which could help people manufacture the drug for scientific study
> ...


that’s it, I’m unquitting cigarettes!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2022)

RollUpDawg said:


>


You forget the password to the sock you made yesterday already?


----------



## Apostatize (Dec 9, 2022)

caregivers in states like Maine and Rhode Island face less regulation/licensing costs than recreational growers and dispensaries. so, historically, even if they're a relatively small outfit, they've been able to price product lower than dispensaries.

also, with droughts/climate change/inflation/supply chain disruptions, the price of fruits and vegetables is skyrocketing at a time when cannabis prices are plummeting. so, why not operate as more of a caregiver (even if illegally), providing patients with variety pack ounces AND $1/lb produce -- c'mon, who's telling on that guy?

if you could get a good price on a variety of strains instead of one strain per bag AND buy produce at a discounted price, there's real value to consumers. plus, not every county wants a dispensary; so, those "dry" counties will remain under-served. consequently, those counties are where a small seed-to-sale outfit can survive.

it also helps to keep your day job working from home (if you can).

[yes, i left; and yes, i can't stand some of you; but, here I am.]


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 9, 2022)

Apostatize said:


> caregivers in states like Maine and Rhode Island face less regulation/licensing costs than recreational growers and dispensaries. so, historically, even if they're a relatively small outfit, they've been able to price product lower than dispensaries.
> 
> also, with droughts/climate change/inflation/supply chain disruptions, the price of fruits and vegetables is skyrocketing at a time when cannabis prices are plummeting. so, why not operate as more of a caregiver (even if illegally), providing patients with variety pack ounces AND $1/lb produce -- c'mon, who's telling on that guy?
> 
> ...


I love helping people when I can.. but do you know how much it costs to make a lb.? It's fucking expensive.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 9, 2022)

Seen some decent $25 oz's yesterday. Good enough that it kinda pissed me off... Also seen some very expensive steaks at the grocery store. $20 per portion.

I came home with cheap steaks and a $9 eighth of kush..


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I love helping people when I can.. but do you know how much it costs to make a lb.? It's fucking expensive.


I don’t think he’s made it to his fist harvest yet


----------



## Apostatize (Dec 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I don’t think he’s made it to his fist harvest yet



Cunt says what


----------



## bk78 (Dec 10, 2022)

Apostatize said:


> Cunt says what


Good morning sir


----------



## Apostatize (Dec 10, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Good morning sir


That's better.

I was just suggesting that value-add products like affordable produce would create local markets in at least underserved counties and communities. Add variety packs to bags (e.g., qtrs and 1/8ths of different strains in an ounce), focus on flavorful buds, and I think the little guy can survive. Even in recreational states, you have counties that don't want stores in their communities -- definitely in limited med-only states where dispensaries may be multiple counties away.

And not just rural areas. In cities, there are food deserts ... who'd you rather buy a bag from? Seems obvious.


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 11, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I love helping people when I can.. but do you know how much it costs to make a lb.? It's fucking expensive.


Guess it depends on if you're counting your labor as a cost or not and if you have to pay employees or you operate a grow you can manage yourself.. for me it pretty much only boils down to the cost of electricity..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 11, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> Guess it depends on if you're counting your labor as a cost or not and if you have to pay employees or you operate a grow you can manage yourself.. for me it pretty much only boils down to the cost of electricity..


Electrical, nutes, supplies, equipment, self labor, harvest labor… there’s more to it than you think.


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 11, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Electrical, nutes, supplies, equipment, self labor, harvest labor… there’s more to it than you think.


There isn't more to it than I think, been doing it over a decade now.. that's why I said it depends on if your paying people and counting your own labor as a cost. My electric was under a grand a month for 12-16 units a month. Only cost besides electric was Rockwool blocks at 2$ a pop and nutrients which I never really keep track of, I get a bag of calcium nitrate, MKP, Potassium Sulfate, Pekacid, chelated traces, and some others when I run out, but its pretty minimal.. equipment is an upfront cost, once in a while something breaks but again its pretty minimal. If I was using bottled nutes yeah it'd be a bit more.. Im still confused when I see commercial grows using 55gal drums of bottle nutes lol, I always assumed they just got it at cost or maybe some incredible deal or something to promote the brand lol


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 12, 2022)

Apostatize said:


> also, with droughts/climate change/inflation/supply chain disruptions, the price of fruits and vegetables is skyrocketing at a time when cannabis prices are plummeting. so, why not operate as more of a caregiver (even if illegally), providing patients with variety pack ounces AND $1/lb produce


Maybe Im misunderstanding you. Are you saying that you'd sell your hard earned work for $1 a lb.?... and IF I am.. what would you sell "variety packs" at?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 12, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> Im still confused when I see commercial grows using 55gal drums of bottle nutes lol, I always assumed they just got it at cost or maybe some incredible deal or something to promote the brand lol


Depends on the size of the op. I, personally bought 6 gallons jugs (x's 3) for the Flora Trio line, but I did this because it was cost effective... Bulk buys = cheaper price per gallon.... it just makes sense.


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 12, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Depends on the size of the op. I, personally bought 6 gallons jugs (x's 3) for the Flora Trio line, but I did this because it was cost effective... Bulk buys = cheaper price per gallon.... it just makes sense.


Yeah I know bulk buys equals cheaper per gallon lol


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 12, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Depends on the size of the op. I, personally bought 6 gallons jugs (x's 3) for the Flora Trio line, but I did this because it was cost effective... Bulk buys = cheaper price per gallon.... it just makes sense.


I think I lost ya.. my question wasn’t why they buy in bulk, it was why they’re buying liquids at 100x the markup of the dry salts they’re made from..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 12, 2022)

Yeah. You lost me. I can buy bulk for $21 a gallon, or $35 for individual gallons. Why do they charge $105 a month for DishNet?... because they can. It's a business like any other business. Capitalism just doing it's thing.


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 12, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah. You lost me. I can buy bulk for $21 a gallon, or $35 for individual gallons. Why do they charge $105 a month for DishNet?... because they can. It's a business like any other business. Capitalism just doing it's thing.


Over your head again.. the question isn’t why they markup the product they produce, it’s why a commercial grower is buying liquids in the first place lol. How much money in nutrients per pound of harvested weed are you at with bottled nutes?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 12, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> Over your head again.. the question isn’t why they markup the product they produce, it’s why a commercial grower is buying liquids in the first place lol. How much money in nutrients per pound of harvested weed are you at with bottled nutes?


Roughly $8 per market ready lb. on nutes.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 12, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> Over your head again.. the question isn’t why they markup the product they produce, it’s why a commercial grower is buying liquids in the first place lol. How much money in nutrients per pound of harvested weed are you at with bottled nutes?


My biggest question right now is how do you only have 11 posts, but 1511 reactions. Is there a flaw in the Matrix, ?


----------



## Apostatize (Dec 12, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Maybe Im misunderstanding you. Are you saying that you'd sell your hard earned work for $1 a lb.?... and IF I am.. what would you sell "variety packs" at?


No, that would beat Uruguay's dollar per gram program! haha. I'm saying, sell variety packs + produce (fruits, veggies) at $1/lb. It's my take on being a caregiver. Veg indoors, bloom in greenhouse. Also, grow produce in there. Quoted myself below where I may have stated it more clearly:



￼


----------

